# Lotro vs WoW vs GW



## Lamatard (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
einige fragen nach Unterschieden zwischen den Spielen. Hab über 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und nun ein halbes Hdro,und GW die ersten 3 Teile....... 
*und wollte einfach mal mein Eindruck speziell zum Heiler in Lotro geben....*

In Guild Wars war mein Main nen Monk.
In WoW ein Druide kmplt auf Heal......
Naja und in Lotro nun der Barde....

Mein anfängliche Euphorie von Lotro verfliegt so langsam, da ich seit einiger Zeit 50 bin.Und da gibt es nicht mehr viel was man tun kann... 1-2x die Woche in die Spalte für Set-Teile und 1 mal CD für Items zum verkaufen .....

Ich bin jetzt, wo mein Barde halbwegs equipt ist, recht enttäuscht von den Skills die man hat um eine Gruppe am Leben zu halten... hab 2x schnellen Heal, 1x langsamen Heal, Gruppenheal, 1x Instant Gruppenheal und noch paar Lieder, wenn ich 3 Lieder schaffe hab ich noch nen Heal der auf Dauer tickt .... Im heftigen Kampf wenn viel Schaden reinkommt nur 1x Instant ausführbar ansonstens dauert es zu lange .....
____________________________________________________________________________
In GW hatte ich verschiedene Healer Skillungen, welche ich echt gut fand war ne Protter Skillung mit Lebenssperre, Lebensbindung und Balthazars Geist (!?! ist etwas her)....
Ich hab den Schaden zu mir geleitet und bei mir ist der Schaden in Mana umschgeschlagen, d.h. je mehr Schaden auf die Gruppe kam desto mehr Energie hatte ich .... Hat echt Spaß gemacht und war echt gut, teilweise konnte ich alle schützen ... Das war Hochofen und Riss... in der Tiefe hatte ich ne gute heal Skillung ......
____________________________________________________________________________
In WoW war ich Druide mit meinen Hots ..... schneller hot dem man Hochstacken kann , langsamer Hot, es war einfach toll mit dem Dudu zu heilen.Man hat geschaut das der Tank die Hots drauf hatte und konnte in der Gruppe noch hier und da Hots drauf schmeißen und die Leute tickten hoch .... Mit meinem Dudu hab ich den meisten Heal rausgehaun und war am Ende der Aggro Liste .....
____________________________________________________________________________
Aggro Liste ...... ein dickes PLUS an WoW-Addons .... das Damage Meter ..... leider sieht man in Lotro nicht wer wo in der Aggro Liste steht, das wär für viele SEHR Lehrreich wo man in der Liste steht und sich ggf zurückhalten wenn man mehr Aggro als der Tank hat .... bekommt ein Nicht Tank Schaden und benötigt intensiv heal, hat man als Heiler mit 1-2 Heilungen ruck zuck die Aggro .... Klar hat man Lied der Besänftigung .. Pipi Blase und 75% Parade-Chance aber wenn man viel Heilen muss bleibt dafür nicht viel Zeit .....
Was echt fehlt sind vernünftige Schutz Zauber und vernünftige Heal die über Zeit heilen(Hots), so kann man Schutz auf den Tank legen,oder Hots schmeissen und sich auch mal um andere zu kümmern .....  

Klar der Selbstschutz vom Barde ist nicht schlecht ... die Pipi-Blase hilft kurz man muss aber aufpassen sonst steht man ruck zuck ohne Schutz und Kraft(Mana) da .... Ausweichen und tot stellen ist schon gut ...... Furcht ist auch nicht schlecht um sich Zeit zu verschaffen.....

Gruppen Hots ... Einzel Hots die nicht soviel Aggro verursachen wären schon toll .....
Manchmal würde ich gerne mit meinem Dudu oder meinem Monk in die Spalte gehen, wäre einfacher .. statt mit meinem Barden.....

Zieh jetzt nen Jäger hoch weil mit 50 hat man nicht mehr viel zu tun ... Es gibt nur Spalte 12er Raid und CD 6er Raid .... mehr nicht , Helegrod geht irgendwie kaum einer rein.... naja schauen wir mal was die nächsten Patches bringen.....

Was ich an Lotro gut finde da viele Leute Twinks hoch ziehen das man echt überall gut Leute zum questen findet (Server Mothond) ... In WoW hatte ich nur Dudu.. mehrere andere versucht doch in den low Lvl Gebieten findet man nur selten und schwer Leute .... In GW hatte ich Monk, Waldi und Necro die alle 3 Spaß gemacht haben .....

Hab mal meine eigenes Resümee von Eck Punkten gemacht,hier eine Übersicht .
-Hardware Anforderung     +WoW (WoW ist nicht so Resourcen Fressend)
-Grafik                             +Lotro (wenn man die Hardware hat einfach nur Grafik genuß)
-lvln                                 +Lotro ( man findet meist in allen Gebieten Leute zum questen)
-Moneyselling/Chinafamrer +Lotro (haben diese rigoros bekämpft und bekomm davon nichts mehr mit, in           -                                                  WoW eine echte Plage)
-PvP                                 +WoW (einfach vielfältiger besser ausgereift)
-High LvL raids                  + WoW ( einfach mehrere Ini´s die man auf heroic spielen kann, mehr Schlachtzüge, da kommt lotro nicht mit)
-Story                               +Lotro( durch die Buch Vorlage, stimmige Geschichte die einem IM Spiel vermittelt wird ...)
-Bugs                                +Lotro( vor Patch 12 nicht soviele Bugs, in WoW hab ich oft gefragt wann ist die Beta endlich fertig)
-Rund ums Spiel                 +WoW ( mit den vielen Webseiten die einen beim Spiel unterstützen findet man auch seltene Sachen, WoW ist einfach zu groß und vielschichtig das man die für sich Inetresannten Gegenstände, rezepte finden kann, wie man diese erfüllt wo diese droppen, Addons, Addons, Addons .....
das ist das große Plus... Damage Meter ... wissen wer wo in der Aggro Liste steht ... Auctioneer ... Guter Unterstützer beim Auktionshaus, ein Need für Erfolgreiches Handeln.... Briefkasten Addon .. einfacher die Post verwalten .... Gatherer(wissen wo die Erzminen sind) .... und und und ...... das muss man WoW einfach lassen, die Möglichkeit der individuellen Oberfläche kann sich jeder sein WoW nach seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen... Ein Freund der viel Unterwegs ist hat WoW als reine Wirtschaftssimulation gespielt und mit Auctioneer nur Import/EXport gemacht .....

Ich spiel noch ein paar Wochen lotro , hoffentlich tut sich ja was … vlt pimpen die den Barden mal richtig mit vernünftigen Schutzzaubern und nen paar Hots……..


----------



## Heswald (18. Februar 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Ich spiel noch ein paar Wochen lotro , hoffentlich tut sich ja was … vlt pimpen die den Barden mal richtig mit vernünftigen Schutzzaubern und nen paar Hots……..



Da das nächste Update frühestens in 2 Monaten kommt, werden ein paar Wochen nicht reichen.


----------



## Eraton01 (18. Februar 2008)

omg das zehnte thema zu dem scheiss da...
versteht endlich das das VERSCHIEDENE spiele sind. jeder spielt was er will und es is sooo egal was die gemeinsam haben oder nicht wenn einem hdro nicht zusagt spielt er halt was anderes na und was solls niemand wird gezwungen. und zur erinnerung seit wann gibt es wow und seit wann hdro! es is kein wunder das wow "vielschichtiger" ist...
und gw is auch wenn es ein online spiel is irgendwie nicht das selbe


----------



## L-MWarFReak (18. Februar 2008)

hmm also zur zeit ist es in hdro ja echt so dass mann nicht viel mehr also spalte und cd machen kann... aber wenn man mal bedenkt dass man damit zu einer der vielen "top"  (höhö) sippen gehört ist schon iwie lustig xD


Und in der Zeit wo keine patches mehr kommen bzw. du kein bock zu raiden hast dann geh einfach mal raus und mach was anderes als zocken schadet nicht und macht auch spaß


----------



## Roennie (18. Februar 2008)

bei den rp möglichkeiten in dem spiel ist es eigentlich nicht notwendig übertrieben viel endgame content zu haben meiner meinung nach.

und eigentlich finde ich gerade das schön, dass man kein 24h/7d zocker sein muss um ans endgame ranzukommen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (18. Februar 2008)

yo da muss ich dir echt zustimmen hdro &#8800; sucht ^^


----------



## RealHaspa (18. Februar 2008)

Vorallem wiedersprichst du dir ständig selbst.

Du beklagst die Heilskills des Barden und führst selbst auf das du aus 6 verschiedenen wählen kannst. Das find ich ist ne Menge.

Als Druide bei WoW hattest du 3 zur Auswahl die Sinn machten.

Ganz unten fühst du auf welche Punkte bei WoW/HdRO +/- sind-

Ich erkenne 10 "Kategorien" HdRO bekommt 5 und WoW auch 5 + Punkte.

Wobei 2 + Punkte bei WoW den Nutzung von AddOns zugeschrieben werden und nicht dem Spiel an sich.

Bezüglich AH AddOns kann ich nur sagen das AddOns ala Auctioneer das ganze vereinfachen wenn man zu faul ist sich bestimmte Sachen zu merken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bezüglich Damage Meter meinst du sicherlich ein Aggro Meter ala Omen oder KTM. Hier muss ich bemerken das sich in WoW trotz des AddOns viele nicht oder nen Dreck darum scheren. Ergo kannst das ganze dann auch lassen. Abgesehn davon das sowohl Omen als auch KTM ihre Macken hatten und nicht genau waren. Da musste man sich dann eh auf sein Gefühl verlassen.

Und wer seine Aggro net ohne AddOn unter Kontrolle hat der sollte nochn bissel üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip bekommt HdRO als Spiel also mehr Punkte als WoW.

Abgesehn davon das beide Spiele Unterschiedliche Foki legen. Du solltest das spielen was dir am meisten Spass macht. Und wenn das Viel Raiden ist oder PvP-Arenen dann ist wohl WoW für dich die beste Wahl.

Allerdings muss man HdRO zu gestehen das es "erst" ein Jahr alt ist und WoW in diesem Zeitraum etwa die gleiche Anzahl an Raid Inis (MC, Onyxia, später BWL) hatte. Danach kam erst AQ40 und Naxx.

Du musst also WoW vor 2 Jahren und HdRO jetzt vergleichen.


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> ein dickes PLUS an WoW-Addons .... das Damage Meter .....



Sehe ich anders. Prinzipiell sollte man ein Gefühl für aggro entwickeln. Das haben die Spieler seit 10 jahren in jedem Spiel geschafft.
In Wow gibts ne Anzeige zum draufstarren und trotzdem schaffen es die Leute im Durchschnitt schlechter als in anderen Spielen mit der Aggro umzugehen.


----------



## Lamatard (18. Februar 2008)

ok wow am anfang war ne Krise .... um 18:00 in die Warteschlange stellen um ab 20:00 spielen zu dürfen, da ist hdro ausgereifter als wow zu  .....
----Damage Meter-----
Leider gibt es auch in hdro immer noch Leute die das mit der Aggro nicht verstanden haben, für die wäre es schön zu sehen oder der Raidleiter kann eingreifen wenn einer die Aggro Liste stürmt .....
In WOW hatte ich lange kein KTM u.ä. hab es just for fun mal installiert und da habe ich gesehen das ich am ende der Liste stehe.... hab also intuitiv richtig geheilt ... Nur für damage Klasse die nicht viel Ahnung haben ist es nützlich ....Eingespielte Leute wissen wie Sie spielen müssen, unerfahrene lernen Schneller was geht und was nicht geht .....
nice to have .....
---------
Mir gefällt es eigentlich auch gut das man locker lvln kann und nicht krampfhaft farmen muss um Erfolg zu haben.... 
Deshalb spiel ich hdro auch weiter weil ich gesehen hab wie WoW sich entwickelt hat ..... In hdro ist genug Potenzial das ich auf die nächsten Patches hoffe .... bin noch lange nicht hdro müde.... 
---------
Hab nur mal aus meiner Sicht aus Heiler geschrieben und meine Erfahrung aus anderen Healer Klassen berichtet ..... da ich gerne Heiler spiele und die Gruppe am Leben halte .....
Ich find den Barden irgendwie nicht so prickelnd wie in anderen Games....
---------
Und SO verschieden sind die Games auch nicht .... Würd ich Battlefield mit hdro oder wow vergleichen das sind Unterschiede wie Tag und NAcht ....
Ich finde in vielen Sachen sind die Spiele sehr ähnlich ..... Aber das wurd schon hier sehr breit diskutiert und muss hier nicht wiederholt werden....
---------
Meine Bewertung ist meine Meinung .... und ich spiel hdro und fang nicht wieder WoW an .... Da weiß man wie ich zu den Spielen persönlich stehe...


----------



## Theroas (18. Februar 2008)

Sollte ich jemals 50 sein... und sollte ich tatsächlich voller dufter Items stecken.. und sollte
ich genug Zeit gehabt haben die Spalte abzufarmen.. und sollte ich jeden Quadratmeter
Mittelerde kennen....

...dann setz ich mich einfach ins Pony und rollenspiele.

Das kann mitunter soviel Spaß machen, daß mir aller Erfolg sowieso egal ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (18. Februar 2008)

BITTE BITTE CLOSE so ein Thread für doch nur zu beschimpfungen und das zieht das niveau der ganzen Buffed Community und den Ruf von Buffed in den Dreck. Am ende heisst es bei buffed sind nur Kiddies (was ja so nicht stimmt).......


----------



## Seekii (18. Februar 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> hmm also zur zeit ist es in hdro ja echt so dass mann nicht viel mehr also spalte und cd machen kann... aber wenn man mal bedenkt dass man damit zu einer der vielen "top"  (höhö) sippen gehört ist schon iwie lustig xD
> Und in der Zeit wo keine patches mehr kommen bzw. du kein bock zu raiden hast dann geh einfach mal raus und mach was anderes als zocken schadet nicht und macht auch spaß




Was für "Top" Sippen?, ..  ich kenne keine ... Jede Sippe ist in Lotro was besonderes, .. 

und nur weil welche Gilden in WoW Top sind weil sie nach 24/7 einen Boss gelegt haben...
Heißt es nicht das Sippen Top sind nur weil sie Spalte gehen ( und Spalte ist eine einfache Instanz ) .. 

LotRo ist halt kein World of Warcraft was nur vor Itemgeilheit und drang nach dem höchsten was es gibt protzt.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Februar 2008)

Döner-Bratwurst schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE CLOSE so ein Thread für doch nur zu beschimpfungen und das zieht das niveau der ganzen Buffed Community und den Ruf von Buffed in den Dreck. Am ende heisst es bei buffed sind nur Kiddies (was ja so nicht stimmt).......



Du meinst, die Buffed-Community, die total normal und lieb ist verwandelt sich in diesem Thread in geifernde monster, die sich verhalten, als kämen sie von 4chan.org oder wären bei YouTube gekickt worden, weil sie sich in den Kommentaren nicht benommen haben?

Ich fürchte, du musst dich damit begnügen, dass dies hier die normale Buffed-Community _ist_ und dass alle Welt es mitbekommt. Aber sei froh: Ich glaube, ARD und WDR sind noch nicht auf die Missstände aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Dragonfarm (19. Februar 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> -Rund ums Spiel                 +WoW ( mit den vielen Webseiten die einen beim Spiel unterstützen findet man auch seltene Sachen, WoW ist einfach zu groß und vielschichtig das man die für sich Inetresannten Gegenstände, rezepte finden kann, wie man diese erfüllt wo diese droppen, Addons, Addons, Addons .....
> das ist das große Plus... Damage Meter ... wissen wer wo in der Aggro Liste steht ... Auctioneer ... Guter Unterstützer beim Auktionshaus, ein Need für Erfolgreiches Handeln.... Briefkasten Addon .. einfacher die Post verwalten .... Gatherer(wissen wo die Erzminen sind) .... und und und ...... das muss man WoW einfach lassen, die Möglichkeit der individuellen Oberfläche kann sich jeder sein WoW nach seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen... Ein Freund der viel Unterwegs ist hat WoW als reine Wirtschaftssimulation gespielt und mit Auctioneer nur Import/EXport gemacht .....
> Ich spiel noch ein paar Wochen lotro , hoffentlich tut sich ja was … vlt pimpen die den Barden mal richtig mit vernünftigen Schutzzaubern und nen paar Hots……..




schoen das es in hdro keine addons ala deinen beschriebenen gibt. und ich hoffe das so etwas auch nie den weg ins spiel finden werden. 
- zu gatherer - in lotro kannst du dir auch die erze, hoelzer, vasen, urnen etc anzeigen lassen wenn man den jeweiligen beruf hat.
- wieso muss ich mir die auctionspreise anzeigen lassen um den durschnittspreis zu bekommen. lieber schaue ich doch was die sachen so momentan im ah kosten und stelle dann fuer einen an/entsprechenden preis rein. es ist nicht sinn und zwecks des ah´s sich die daten ueber eine maschine anzeigen zu lassen.
- briefkastenaddon - es ist ja nun nicht gerade muehevoll die sachen seinen twinks einzeln rueberzuschicken. desweiteren gibt es noch die haustruhe wo nun alle deine twinks drauf zugriff haben.
- damagemeter - hab ich nie verstanden, weil es nur unnuetze daten lieferte.

desweiteren wird es langsam ziemlich oede jeden tag einen neuen wow - lotro vergleiche *ichhabedendickstenpenis* thread zu lesen. 

spiel das spiel so wie es gedacht ist oder lass es sein. rumgeheule bringt nix, denn die games sind so wie sie sind. der eine mag lieber das spiel mit den millionen addons und freut sich n keks der andere spielt lieber ein entspannendes herr der ringe (mich eingeschlossen).

in diesem sinne
gute nacht und schoene gruesse
kong/dragonfarm


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. Februar 2008)

stop it !!!!!

1. sufu?? WTF! wozu wurde die noch mal eingerichtet????
2. Vergleichen wir mal eine Bannane eine erdbeere und ein Apfel, oh alles obst, dass wars dann auch....

vote for close!!! So einen thread gibt es schon!!


----------



## Vetaro (19. Februar 2008)

*Macht sich daran, schonmal präventiv einen LotRO vs. WAR-thread zu eröffnen sowie einen LotRO vs. AoC und LotRO vs. Dungeon Keeper 3*


----------



## Heronimo (19. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Prinzipiell sollte man ein Gefühl für aggro entwickeln. Das haben die Spieler seit 10 jahren in jedem Spiel geschafft.
> In Wow gibts ne Anzeige zum draufstarren und trotzdem schaffen es die Leute im Durchschnitt schlechter als in anderen Spielen mit der Aggro umzugehen.



Das sehe ich ganz genau so. 
Anfangs fand ich das Aggro Meter in WoW auch genial, aber man verliert das Gefühl für's Aggro Managment.

-als Tank mit Erfahrung weis man, ab welchem Moment, welche Klasse richtig los legen darf.
-als DD mit Erfahrung weis, man wann eine bestimmte Ability zu früh gesetzt wäre.
-als Heiler mit Erfahrung weis man, welcher Heal in welchem Moment sinnvoll ist ohne den Mob vom MT zu ziehen.
-usw.^^

Mit dem Aggro Meter vernachlässigt man es, sich mit dem Aggro Managment und der Spielweise, anderer Klassen auseinander zu setzen.
Aber gerade das ist es, was einen sagen lässt: "Das weiß jemand was er tut".

Dank solcher (umfagreicher) Erfahrung kann man sogar einem Neuling, einem Crashkurs über sie spielweise einer Klasse geben, ohne diese jemals zuvor gespielt zu haben.^^



MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramdur (19. Februar 2008)

Immer dieses geweine bin 50 mir ist langweilig.
Ich bin seid Beta dabei habe einen 50er,langeweile mmmhhhh habe ein RL und bin nur abends on,da ist von langeweile keine spur.(auch die Sippe hält auf Trap)
Und zu Helo wir gehen auch Helo und Spalte.
Aber es gibt leider immer welche die nur Raiden wollen und rum weinen wie langweilig hdr ist,dann geh nach WOW.(wenn du Raiden wilst)


----------



## Nimble (19. Februar 2008)

@Lamatard

Kann das meiste was den Barden in Lotro angeht nicht bestätigen. Du machst schon am Anfang deines Threads einen riesen Fehler. Nähmlich du vergleichst 3 völlig verschiedene Spiele mit völlig verschiedenen Ansätzen.

Ich habe sowohl einen Level 50 Barden als auch einen Level 50 Jäger (Spalte equipt). Sprich, ich kann sowohl aus der Sicht des Damage Dealers als auch aus der Sicht des Heilers sprechen.

Du erwartest von dem Barden noch mehr Heilungsmöglichkeiten? Er soll Hots setzen können und noch mehr Leisten? Hm...ka wie du deinen Barden spielst aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das gerade so, wie der Barde im Moment ist, er perfekt funktioniert.

Also sry aber wenn er noch mehr Heilmöglichkeiten hätte wäre das Bardendasein einfach langweilig, weils es dann schlicht zu einfach wäre!

Das man sooo viel Aggro bekommt kann ich nicht bestätigen. In der Spalte haben wir weder bei Taurlach noch bei Thrang Probleme damit gehabt. und Thrang war vor Buch 12 verdammt Aggro-sensibel (vergleichbar vielleicht mit Onyxia damals). 

Nun zum Damage Meter und Aggro-Managment.

Mein Mainchar ist Jäger, dementpsrechend habe ich mich damit am meisten auseinandergesetzt und habe ihn auch länger als den Barden in der Spalte gespielt. 

Als Jäger ist man in Lotro der Haupt Damage Daler und hat somit die meiste Zeit mit Aggroproblemen zu kämpfen. Wer aber dafür ein Aggro-Manager braucht der sollte vielleicht noch einwenig üben^^.

Sry aber in WoW war es stinklangweilig im Schlangenschrein oder Kara zu zocken (War 2,5 Jahre dabei als Warlock und weiß wovon ich rede). Man konnte mit den Dots millimetergenau abschätzen wann man neue Dots setzen soll und wann man es am besten lässt ( 5k Aggro vor Tank war eigentlich in den meisten Fällen optimal). Man kann es zwar nicht auf alle Bosse in WoW beziehen (speziell gegen Ende im Schlangenschrein und im The Eye) aber dadurch waren die meisten Bosse nach einer Zeit nur noch langweilig.

Wenn ich als Jäger in Lotro nicht weiß wann ich Aggro kriege dann spiel ich ihn noch nicht lange genug! Ich finde man bekommt nach einer Zeit einen sehr guten Gespühr für sowas. Zumindest wenn man den Tank kennt und mit ihm öffter zutun hat. Dazu gibt es Hilfsmittel wie Bogengesänge, dann die Klassenspezifische Möglichkeit seine Aggro abzubauen, was eigentlich völlig ausreichend ist. 

Damage Meter...nun ja...dazu muss ich sagen: "Ich bin froh das es hier NICHT gibt". Warum? Weil es in WoW meistens so war, das einige Damagegeile gestalten einfach nur noch ganz nach oben wollten und somit nicht mehr auf ihre Aggrowerte geschaut haben. Was das bei den Bossen meistens bedeutet weiß du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts kein "Schwanzvergleich". Jeder hat seine Aufgabe und wenn er sie gut macht ist man als Team erfolgreich. Das macht viel mehr Spaß als sich im Spiel dauernd "BÄM! 8500! BÄM! Platz 1" anzuhören. 

So long..

Nimble


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Februar 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Jeder hat seine Aufgabe und wenn er sie gut macht ist man als Team erfolgreich. Das macht viel mehr Spaß als sich im Spiel dauernd "BÄM! 8500! BÄM! Platz 1" anzuhören.




Eben! Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum HdRO bei den ewigen Vergleichen aus dem Raster fällt. Ob das die Addonoverwöhnten "Quereinsteiger" auch mal verstehen werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. Februar 2008)

> Kann das meiste was den Barden in Lotro angeht nicht bestätigen. Du machst schon am Anfang deines Threads einen riesen Fehler. Nähmlich du vergleichst 3 völlig verschiedene Spiele mit völlig verschiedenen Ansätzen.



genau wie ich sagte wir vergleichen ne banane en appfel und ne erdbeere^^


----------



## Ost (20. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es prima im Addonfreien HdRo,
man muss sich voll auf seine eigenen Fähigkeiten verlassen und nicht nur auf irgend eine Anzeige glotzen.
Das bringt das teamplay wieder in der vordergrund, den Boss zu legen 
ist ne Gruppeaufgabe, es gibt keine missgunst untereinander und kein geflame bei nem neuen Raidmitglied "Von wegen besorg dir erst mal richtige klamotten, so machste ja gar kein Dmg".
Und was das Aggro management angeht, so wild isses auch nich wenn n anderer als der Tank mal aggro hat, hab noch nie erlebt das n Boss jmd One-hit gekillt hat deswegen, ganz im Gegensatz zu WOW.
P.S. als Barde immer schön "Lied der Besänftigung" am Anfang, sowie ne "Erlesene Überragende Theorbe". Zusätzlich noch "Lautenseiten" und "Hymne des Mitleids" wenn möglich und du hast eigentlich kein Problem.
Nochn Tipp achte darauf wenig Macht zu haben als Barde das erhöht deine Heilaggro zusätzlich.

Das einzige was wirklich beim Barden stinkt ist die nur geringe Heilreichweite von 25m.

mfg Ost (ex-Paladin)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (20. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Prinzipiell sollte man ein Gefühl für aggro entwickeln. Das haben die Spieler seit 10 jahren in jedem Spiel geschafft.
> In Wow gibts ne Anzeige zum draufstarren und trotzdem schaffen es die Leute im Durchschnitt schlechter als in anderen Spielen mit der Aggro umzugehen.



Dito! Ich bin schon immer ohne diese kleinen Helferleinchen ausgekommen, und werde das auch weiterhin. Addons sind für mich schon immer eine milde Form des Cheatens gewesen, und ich bin daher ein strickter Addon-Verweigerer.


----------



## Violator (20. Februar 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> einige fragen nach Unterschieden zwischen den Spielen. Hab über 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und nun ein halbes Hdro,und GW die ersten 3 Teile....... und wollte einfach mal mein Eindruck speziell zum Heiler in Lotro geben....
> 
> In Guild Wars war mein Main nen Monk.
> ...




Jeder hat sein Lieblings Online Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keins ist besser oder schlechter nur War


----------



## GreenElb1991 (20. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Jeder hat sein Lieblings Online Game.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol violator das musst du in jedem thread schreiben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. Februar 2008)

GreenElb1991 schrieb:


> lol violator das musst du in jedem thread schreiben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sollte man hier auch mal einführen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (20. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Jeder hat sein Lieblings Online Game.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich frag mich jedesmal, woher diese Antipathie für WAR?

Das Spiel ist noch nicht mal erschienen.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Februar 2008)

Und ich mach mich jetzt mal dran, Lamatard zu verteidigen. Ihr macht ihn mieß, er würde schon wieder Spiele vergleichen und wäre so doof. Ich glaube aber, in Wahrheit seid diesmal ihr die Doofen.

In Wahrheit vergleicht er schliesslich nicht die Spiele. Der Titel dieses Threads müsste um "Heiler-Vergleich:" am Anfang erweitert werden. Und Heiler sind nunmal vergleichbar, da könnt ihr euch so sehr beschweren, wie ihr wollt.
 Er sagt, die GW-Mönche bekommen Mana, anstatt dass Gruppenmitglieder Schaden bekommen. WoW-Druiden haben Heilung-über-Zeit-Skills, HdRO-Barden haben direktheilungen.

Was ist daran nicht vergleichbar? In WoW gibt es auch Priester und Paladine, die ebenso Direktheilung benutzen, aber hier werden eben unterschiedliche verglichen.  Er sagt, er mag diese art von Heilung nicht, was ich auch verstehen kann - Druiden heilen eben oft einfach "entspannter" im vorraus, während es schonmal ganz kritisch werden kann, wenn man als Barde heilt (ja, kann es auch bei Druiden, vielen Dank).


Folgendes könnt ihr ihm vorwerfen: Warum vergleichst du dann nicht Druiden mit Heermeistern? Zweitere können zwar nicht als ersatzbarden funktionieren, dafür können Druiden aber auch nicht als Ersatzpaladine arbeiten.  Mit dem Mönch aus Guildwars kann man wohl wirklich keine der Heilerklassen aus den anderen beiden Spielen vergleichen.


----------



## Norei (21. Februar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Folgendes könnt ihr ihm vorwerfen: Warum vergleichst du dann nicht Druiden mit Heermeistern?


Was ich ihm vorwerfe, ist, dass er überhaupt einen Vergleich macht. Der ganze Artikel liest sich wie:
HdRO ist ein schlechtes Spiel, weil ich nicht so viele Leute gleichzeitig heilen kann. 
Er whinet, weil der Barde ein weniger guter Heiler (ohne HoTs und ManaReg) ist. Diese Argumentation ist aber in vielerlei Hinsicht angreifbar. Zum einen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf diese Heilleistungen abgestimmt. Man könnte also sagen, dass der Barde bewusst so schlecht heilt, weil er auf diese Weise eher ersetzbar ist. Zum zweiten ist das eine high sophisticated Variante von "Mein Schurke one hittet aber in WoW viel besser." 
Er hat insbesondere auch nicht erwähnt, dass weder der Monk noch der Druide anderen Charakteren Musikinstrumente beibringt. Auch ein Unterschied. Der Vergleich an sich ist falsch, er vergleicht Dinge, die man so nicht vergleichen sollte.


----------



## Gromthar (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich spiele seit knapp 2 Monaten HdRO und kann daher auch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen diesem und WoW anstellen.

In WoW habe ich seinerzeit so ziemlich alles gesehen - also wirklich alles. Stellt euch vor ihr spielt Super Mario und habt das Game durch, dann macht ihr das Ganze nochmal auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad und habt es nach einer Weile wieder durch. Es faziniert anfangs, doch ein drittes mal bleibt bei den meisten Leuten aus. Und genau so geht es mir. Vor dem Addon habe ich Rang 13 erspielt und aus zeitlichen Gründen kein 14 geschafft, mit dem Addon habe ich Gladiator in der Arena bekommen und Illidan als erste Gilde in meinem Realmpool fallen sehen. Meinen Char habe ich in jeder Beziehung ausgereizt. Was bleibt ist as ganze nochmals mit einem Twink zu machen, wie die meisten meiner damaligen Gilde es nun tun - doch dazu fehlte mir die Lust. Ich meine ... Leveln, Items farmen, Ehre farmen, Ruf farmen um nur noch mehr Items farmen zu können ... Das ist einfach lächerlich! Berufe steigern macht nur Sinn um sich Sockel und Verzauberungen leisten zu können, die man auf jedes Itemupgrad erneut basteln muss, was natürlich zuvor erstmal in Farmen ausartet - pro Verzauberung farmt man durchschnittlich 1-3 Stunden, je nach Uhrzeit. Das kann es nicht sein!

Daher habe ich nun vor einer Weile den Schritt gewagt und mir HdRO zugelegt. Das Schöne ist, selbst wenn ich mal eine Weile keine Zeit habe zu spielen und mich mit meiner Uni auseinandersetzung muss, ist es kein Problem wie bei WoW. Hier logge ich einfach wieder ein und mache da weiter wo ich aufgehört habe, ich brauche keine Angst zu haben, dass all meine Ausrüstung durch irgendeinen Patch wieder entwertet wurde, meine Klasse/Skillung schlechter geworden ist, ich den Anschluss an meine Gilde verloren habe, die nun schon eine Instanz weiter ist und ich keinen Zugang dazu habe und daher nicht mehr mithalten kann. Das schlimmste in WoW war nunmal der *Zwang* immer am Ball bleiben zu müssen um mit den anderen auf einer Ebene zu bleiben - sofern man das Spiel auch wirklich ausreizen möchte. Genau das ist bei HdRO eben nicht der Fall. Ich kann hier relativ unbeschwert Questen, Instanzen besuchen und vor allem gibt es hier richtiges Rollenspiel, dass keine nackten Level 1-10 Nachtelfen im Wald von Elwynn beinhaltet.

HdRO hat mich ebenso in seinen Bann gezogen wie WoW seinerzeit, und zwar des RPs wegen, welches in WoW selbst auf den besten RP Servern kaum noch zu finden ist. Wer WoW spielen möchte, der sollte sich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden viel Zeit mit Raiden und/oder Arena zu verbringen - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## White-Frost (2. März 2008)

Boah ja senf dazu geben brei verderben.

Also ganz ehrlich lotro is stark auf rp auch ausgerichtet im vergleich zu wow (oO ein vergleich) und jetz sim ma mal ganz ehrlich glaubt ihr der jäger hat damals ein armband ausgeklappt aus dem ein screen entsprungen is der ihm angezeigt hat wie wütent das monster auf ihn is ich glaube nicht. Desweiteren bin icha uch froh drüber das es keine Addons gibt was du machst is im grunde dich beklagen das du was machen musst das du ein kleines wenig denken musst das ist es im prinzip was dich ärgert wieso nimmt mir keiner die aggro kontrolle ab wieso nimmt mir keiner des durchsuchen des ahs ab etc. Wen dich rp und denken stört und wen du 24/7 zocken willst und wenig wert auf story legst (bzw. soviel spielst daste in wow auch mal in die instanzen kommst wo story stattfindet^^) dann rat ich dir wow aber es liegt ganz bei dir was du spielen willst.

So und nun werfe der nächste zutaten in den Topf auf das dieser Brei endlich geschlossen wird.

Sehen uns ingame


----------



## anorianna (2. März 2008)

Ich kann dem TE fast vollständig zustimmen. Ich habe auch alle 3 Spiele gespielt, GW ~2 Jahre, WoW 1 Jahr, LotRO ~1/2 Jahr. Auch hab ich in allen (in GW sogar nur) Heiler gespielt.
Ich kam allerdings zu einem viel einfacheren Ergebnis:

- PvE-technisch is WoW ungeschlagen an der Spitze, danach GW, LotRO is Schlusslicht und einfach langweilig
- PvP-technisch ist auf jeden Fall GW das beste Spiel und nur sehr weit danach abgeschlagen LotRO und (habe nie ein schlechteres PvP gesehn (was zT an Alli-Seite liegen mag)) WoW
- Grafik... dazu müsste man sagen, dass die Reihenfolge von der Quali her eindeutig LotRO, GW, WoW wäre, wobei es bei WoW teilweise natürlich eine gewollte "Comic-Grafik" ist

- Spielspaß: 
- WoW is mit Abstand das beste von allen drei Spielen. Spielspaß, Questen, raiden, craften, wasauchimmer; WoW is interessant und dennoch endlos (Ausnahme: PvP)
- GW hat ein relativ langweiliges PvE, auf das amn nach einem dreiviertel Jahr kB mehr hat und indem alles viel zu unstrukturiert und undiszipliniert von sich geht. Dafür hat es (wie bereits erwähnt) ein SUPER PvP, GvGs sind die Spitze, die ein PvP erreichen kann und das macht auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren noch Spaß.
- LotRO hab ich angefangen, weil ich großer LotR-Fan war. Ich war es, bis ich 2 Monate lang LotRO gespielt hab. Die Stimmung ingame ist mies, das PvE is irgendwo zwischen langweilig und "billiger WoW-Abklatsch" und PvP ist unbalanced. Der einzigeVorteil (für den ich blöderweise fast 200€ ausgegeben hab) ist die Story. Die ist unübertroffen, aber leider nicht toll umgesetzt. Im PvP finde ich das "In-einen-Bösen-schlüpfen" noch Klasse. 

Insgesamt gesehen werde ich mit LotRO  icht wieder anfangen (trotz Lifetime), WoW weiter (fast) rein PvE spielen und GW weiterhin nur PvP spielen, bzw mich auf GW2 freuen.

Es bleibt noch anzumerken, dass das hier alles meine eigne Meinung is und keiner deswegen flamen brauch (auch wenn die Anmerkung wahrscheinlich wenig bringen wird).

MfG 
Ano


----------



## Durino (2. März 2008)

Schön lang geschrieben; Fazit: Wertlos

Abgeluschtes Thema
3 unterschieliche Spiele spielen sich anders, was immer die beschi.... Vergleiche sollen, rätselhaft !


----------



## Vetaro (2. März 2008)

@White-Frost & Anorianna:   Es gibt zwei Sachen, die ich schon öfter gesagt habe, aber die ich anscheinend problemlos wiederholen kann.
1. Satzzeichen sollte man nicht nur als Option zur Verschönerung der Schrift sehen, die aber nicht besonders bedeutend ist.
2. Sind Meinungen noch einige Schritte von Fakten entfernt (ausser man ist der Papst im 12. Jahrhundert).

Anori stellt fest: "WoW is mit Abstand das beste von allen drei Spielen."
Und ja: Trotz deiner Anmerkung, du hättest auch Schreiben können: "Für mich ist...".

3. Für mich ist die folgende Aussage, die man am Ende fast jeden zwischen-spielen-vergleich-posts lesen kann, wirklich unangenehm: "aber naja jedem das was er am besten findet man muss das ja selber entscheiden und drum tschau man sieht sich ja vieleicht ingame"
 Damit macht ihr doch euren ganzen Beitrag unnötig!? Wer _das_ schreibt, gibt doch selber zu, dass er in wahrheit nur sinnlos daher gelabert hat, weil die Leute ja ohnehin kein Interesse an der Meinung anderer haben sollen und sich ein eigenes Bild schaffen sollen. Entscheidet euch doch mal, ob ihr das Meinungsbild anderer durch eure Meinung beeinflussen wollt oder jedem das seine  lassen wollt.


----------



## Zidinjo (2. März 2008)

Ja würde mal sagen WoW und Gw sind echt schlechte spiele Lotro ist echt nice gefällt mir aber der rang wird auch bald von AoC abgelaufen.


----------



## FE3L-X (2. März 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> -PvP                                 +WoW (einfach vielfältiger besser ausgereift)



Sry aber das seh ich nicht so, GW hat aufjedenfall das bessere PvP als die anderen beiden Titel, weiß nich wie weit du dich damit befasst hast, aber das muss ich hier mal klar stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## anorianna (2. März 2008)

omg, du meintest auch, du müsstest deinen Counter hochtreiben, oder? Nie so einen sinnlosen Post gesehn.


1.


Vetaro schrieb:


> Anori stellt fest: "WoW is mit Abstand das beste von allen drei Spielen."
> Und ja: Trotz deiner Anmerkung, du hättest auch Schreiben können: "Für mich ist...".




Musst du Lesen mit Augen und (falls vorhanden) Hirn (Erst lesen, dann Denken, dann Schreiben):



> Es bleibt noch anzumerken, dass das hier alles meine eigne Meinung is



2.


Vetaro schrieb:


> Für mich ist die folgende Aussage, die man am Ende fast jeden zwischen-spielen-vergleich-posts lesen kann, wirklich unangenehm: "aber naja jedem das was er am besten findet man muss das ja selber entscheiden und drum tschau man sieht sich ja vieleicht ingame"
> Damit macht ihr doch euren ganzen Beitrag unnötig!? Wer das schreibt, gibt doch selber zu, dass er in wahrheit nur sinnlos daher gelabert hat, weil die Leute ja ohnehin kein Interesse an der Meinung anderer haben sollen und sich ein eigenes Bild schaffen sollen. Entscheidet euch doch mal, ob ihr das Meinungsbild anderer durch eure Meinung beeinflussen wollt oder jedem das seine lassen wollt.



Wieso schreibst du dir dann nicht einen wimimimi-Thread und beschwerst dich drüber, anstatt eine Diskussion zu nerven? 
Nochmal für dich: 1. Lesen, 2. Denken, 3. Schreiben

3.
Ich weiß nicht, warum du das gemacht hast, aber erklär es mir doch: Warum baust du ein Bild von einem KZ in deinen Post ein? Ist das deine Antwort auf "Jedem das Seine"? Findest du es so schön? Ist das deine Einstellung? Willst du uns in einem KZ sehen? Oder bist du einfach NUR dumm, hast "jedem das seine" bei Google eingegeben und das erste Bild genommen? Ein weiteres Mal der Tip: Lesen, dann Denken (so schwer es dir auch fällt), und dann, und auch erst, wenn du noch einmal drüber nachgedacht hast: Schreiben.


Bei deinem nächsten Post nimm dir doch meinen Tip und lass Drittens wegfallen. Somit tust du der ganzen Community einen Gefallen.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2008)

Hab Freitag und Samstag intensiv LotRO gezockt (7 Tage Trial). Positiv fällt mir die Grafik auf, die als Mischung aus Guild Wars und Oblivion rüberkommt, leider mit echt miesen Charaktermodellen, insbesondere die Gesichter finde ich doch ziemlich hässlich auch die Animationen waren irgendwie merkwürdig, wobei ich aber schon schlimmeres gesehen habe (Fury irgendjemand...). Dazu kommt eine wirklich hässliche GUI mit Fitzelicons. 

Mein Problem mit dem Spiel: Irgendwie spielt es sich 100-prozentig so wie WoW... ich habe noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt das von der Bedienung und dem Gameplay her so extrem ähnlich war und ich habe schon eine Menge MMORPGs angespielt.

Das riesige Tolkien Universum lässt einem außerdem fast vergessen, dass man Herr der Ringe spielt, die Lizenz ist also nicht ein ganz so großer Nachteil wie ich zunächst befürchtet habe. Ich liebe HdR als Buch und Film, aber ich spiele ungerne ausgelutschte Lizenzen sondern ziehe da eigene Szenarien vor, dies hat das Spiel sehr gut umgesetzt. 

Bleibt also:
+ gute Grafik insgesamt
+ leicht spielbar, da alles so ist wie in WoW
+ es ist kein WoW
- schlechte Gesichtsmodelle und irgendwie laufen die Chars merkwürdig
- spielt sich wie ein WoW Klon
- miese Interfacegrafik

Fazit für mich: Es ist mir zu ähnlich wie WoW, nur halt noch nicht so riesig. An sich nicht schlecht, nur warum soll ich Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben, das ich quasi schon habe (nämlich WoW) und dort noch einmal von vorne Anfangen und 60 Euro (brauche das Spiel 2Mal) für den Client ausgeben. Ich spiele erst einmal WoW weiter (bin noch lange nicht 70, da mehrere Chars) und lege meine Hoffnungen in Aion...


----------



## Ascían (3. März 2008)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dazu kommt eine wirklich hässliche GUI mit Fitzelicons.



Das kannst du frei verändern, verschieben, aufteilen, vergrößern, verkleinern, wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal in den Optionen rumspielen und strg+# ist auch ne nette Funktion.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich spiele erst einmal WoW weiter (bin noch lange nicht 70, da mehrere Chars) und lege meine Hoffnungen in Aion...



Tu das. Die meisten der damals zu HdRO gewechselten hatten schon bis dato mehrere 70er, ich denke jeder sollte erstmal bei WoW bis 70 spielen, denn das Leveln in WoW ist echt nett gemacht, aber das Endgame? Naja.


----------



## Athanasios12 (3. März 2008)

Also ich kenne ja GW nicht, habe mich aber schon mit WOW und Lotro beschäftigt und muss sagen das Lotro besser ist wenn mann nur unregelmäßig spielen kann und das Ganze als Entspannungsmedium nutzt.
WOW hingegen hat seine Stärken eindeutig mit der großen Fläche an Möglichkeiten die es einem bietet.
PVP PVP PVE, es ist immer etwas zu tun.
Ich muß dem TE beipflichten, rund um das Spiel gibt es auch für WOW die allermeisten Seiten.
Ich spiele wieder WOW, weil es mir persönlich mehr Spaß macht, aber hier gilt wie immer jedem das Seine.
Ahja und natürlich wegen der Horde :-)
Schattige Grüße
Roccomus


----------



## Vetaro (3. März 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> omg, du meintest auch, du müsstest deinen Counter hochtreiben, oder? Nie so einen sinnlosen Post gesehn.
> [...]
> Nochmal für dich: 1. Lesen, 2. Denken, 3. Schreiben
> [...]



Au ja, noch mehr Postcounter-Hochtreiberei! Moment, hier kommt sie:

NO U!

Und jetzt nochmal. Ich hab deinen Beitrag als Beispiel genommen. Da das aber nicht zieht, mache ich hier ein anderes Beispiel.

"Gott ist groß, gott ist mächtig, alle die nicht an gott glauben, müssen vernichtet werden, alle die an andere Gätter glauben, müssen auf schrecklichere Weise vernichtet werden, und Leute, die mit den ersten beiden Teilen meiner Aussage nicht übereinstimmen noch mehr!

Aber is' alles nicht so schlimm."

Ich habe in meiner Aussage _Stil_ kritisiert. Ich find' es unschön, wenn man erst etwas wie hier im Beispiel schreibt und dann darunter in einem Satz eine relativierung schreibt. Wenn du ein positivbeispiel (allerdings nur in dieser hinsicht) willst, hier der Post, der direkt meinem eigenen folgte: "*Ja würde mal sagen* WoW und Gw sind echt schlechte spiele Lotro ist echt nice gefällt mir aber der rang wird auch bald von AoC abgelaufen."
 ...Nicht so schön sind natürlich Mangel an Argumenten, Rechtschreibung und diskussionsstoff, aber dieser eine Stilpunkt kann ihm nicht abgeschlagen werden.

Ich hab den Bild-Link dort eingefügt, weil ich mal daran erinnern wollte, dass das übrigens ein "belasteter" Ausdruck ist, ein Wort, bei dem das Nazometer hupen und blinken würde.

[/rechtfertigung]

[Konter]   Schonmal was von "Kritikfähigkeit" gehört? Das ist, wurd es mir mal erklärt, wenn man z.B. nicht austickt, weil jemand sagt, dass man doof ist oder doofe sachen sagt. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das ein bisschen dazu, wenn man in einem Forum schreibt, dass man in der Lage ist, die meinungen von anderen zu behandeln.

Wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass jemand anderes sich dämlich benimmt, während er einen kritisiert, dann ist es eine Super-Gelegenheit, um zu zeigen, wie sehr man über dem dämlichen Kritiker steht, indem man ihn bloßstellt. Eine eher ungeeignete Maßnahme, um das zu tun, ist, wild zu werden und die andere Person verbal in den Boden zu rammen. Vielleicht denkst du mal drüber nach, du würdest der Community einen großen Gefallen tun.


----------



## Lamatard (10. März 2008)

*Entschuldigung das ich es gewagt habe meine Meinung zu schreiben*

wahrscheinlich hätte ich ne andere Überschrift wählen sollen ....

im ersten Satz steht zwar 





> und wollte einfach mal mein Eindruck speziell zum Heiler in Lotro geben....



Es haben einige gefragt und da dachte ich berichte ich mal über meine Erfahrung als HEILER,
aber was da so alles rein interpretiert wird und diskutiert wird ist schon interesant.

Es gibt in Foren immer soviele Müll Kommentare , Nonsense die Beiträge unnötig aufblähen.....
Ich schreibe nicht oft und wenn versuch ich was sinniges zu schreiben .... 
....und dieses zietieren von Zitaten ......

Also ich seh das Spielen als Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Und ICH PERSÖNLICH sehe im Spielablauf gar nicht so die großen Unterschiede zwischen WoW und Lotro o.o
aber das ist MEINE MEINUNG, es gibt Unterschiede doch die Spielweise bleibt gleich ......
GW ist schon etwas anders .... 

Man spielt einen Character, erledigt quests um Ausrüstung und Erfahrungspunkte zu bekommen,
kann ein Handwerk ausüben(-GW) sammelt Rohstoffe, stellt Gegenstände ins AH.
Trifft sich mit Leuten für High Lvl Instanzen und die Gegner dort zu legen .

Ich vergleich keine Äpfel mit Erdbeeren sondern Apfelsorten ... Granny Smith, Golden Delicious,
... der eine Apfel schmeckt süß der andere sauer, der eine Apfel ist mehliger von der Konsistenz der andere hat festes Fleisch aber man kann diese vergleichen, Äpfel hängen am Baum und fallen runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd ich Battlefield den Sanitäter mit dem lotro Barden vergleichen ... das wird schwer
Aber FÜR MICH ist es das GLEICHE GENRE !!! mit verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen PUNKT 

In allen 3 Spielen hab ich geschaut das alle genug Leben haben um den Gegner zu schaffen ....
Und die Art wie, wollte ich anhand der 3 Spiele verdeutlichen

Hab in GW, WoW und lotro halt als Mainchar Heiler gespielt und wollte halt aus Erfahrung schreiben wie sich die Heilerklasse spielt.....

Klar kann der Barde mehr .... Lied der Besänftigung, Ruf zur Größe, Schreien( fear) .....
Aber das heilen an sich find ich nicht so gut gelungen ......
Es gibt keine Varianten beim Heilen, jeder Heiler spielt ähnlich ..... (wenn er alle Skills die er kennt einsetzt)
Ein Prot-Monk ist was ganz anderes und anders zu spielen als ein Heilmonk ....
Ein Druidenheiler mit seinen Hots ist ganz anders zu spielen als ein Priest oder Healpala .....
Ein Barde ist ein Barde .... Es gibt keinen Ersatz, keine andere Art den Heiler zu spielen .....
Kundi oder HM können nicht zu vollwertigen Heilern umfunktioniert werden .....
Der Druidenheiler ersetzt locker nen Priest(MEINE MEINUNG AUS ERFAHRUNG ... kein Kommentar)
Man kann, wenn man nen Heiler spielen will in Lotro nur den Barden auf die vorgebene Weise spielen, es gibt keine Varianten.....
Ich kenn die Möglichkeiten des Barden und weiß die Skills einzusetzten....

Naja wenigstens waren wenige Beiträge konstruktiv ....
das aber immer drauf rumgehackt, beleidigt, umgedeutet,zitiert werden muss .....


*to be closed*


----------



## Valinar (10. März 2008)

Man hätte vieleicht auch nicht so eine überschrift wählen sollen wie Lotro vs WoW vs GW.
Da denkt jeder gleich das es wieder so ein selten dummer vergleich von 3 spielen ist die eigentlich in einen komplett anderen universum spielen und sich auch anders spielen.
Auch wenn man nur die healer vergleicht und das auch nur müssig darüber zu diskutieren.

Mir macht zumbeispiel der Barde mehr spass als in WoW.

Desweiteren gehen fast jeden hier im Forum diese ganzen vergleiche total auf die nerven sowohl den WoW  und lotro spielern.
Immer gleiche mist was ist besser WoW oder Lotro nein Warhammer ist der total WoW killer.
Der Schurke am besten in der Arena nein der Hexenmeister.........................
Jeden tag immer so ein mist im forum und die meisten sagen jedesmal das man sowas schonmal hatte oder das es ein total blöder vergleich ist.
Aber man muss nie lange warten dann gibts so einen vergleich wieder nur anders formuliert am besten noch mit einer umfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## it's magic (10. März 2008)

ich finde das sind 3 spiele die man überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen kann


----------



## simoni (10. März 2008)

Schon an der Überschrift der Beitrags sieht man ganz genau, um was es geht. Heißt warum klickt ihr es dann an, wenn es euch eh nicht interessiert und ihr wieder alles vollspammt. 
Er hat ja auch nicht direkt die Spiele verglichen, sondern das Leben eines Heilers in jedem der Spiele.


----------



## Valinar (10. März 2008)

Nein an der Überschrift sieht man nicht um was es geht oder steht da ein wort wie "healer"?
Dann können wir es auch lesen und antworten wann und wie wir wollen da wir meinungsfreiheit genießen und ich hab zumindestens nichts geschrieben das ihn das recht verwehrt..........nur auf die sinnlosigkeit solcher vergleiche mach ich ihn aufmerksam.
Gleichzeitig ist es belustigend zu sehen für was alles heutzutage das wort "Spam" benutzt wird.


----------



## geopard (12. März 2008)

Man kann doch einen Vergleich machen. Ich weiß nicht wozu das schädlich sein soll? Vorallem für die Leute, die in diese Welt neu einsteigen möchten. Man investiert schon Geld dafür und möchte es natürlich auch sinnvoll einsetzen. Ist doch logisch, daß sich die Leute fragen werden, welches Game sollte ich jetzt nehmen. 

Das Beste ist natürlich, wenn man es selber probiert und vergleicht. 
Meine Meinung dazu. Ich konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden, welches game ich jetzt spielen sollte. Habe dann um es am besten raustzufinden beide Spiele gekauft und getestet. 

Mit hat zuletzt WoW mehr gefallen und bleibe zuletzt bei WoW.
Die Gründe dafür:

- Quests sind bei Lotro unübersichtlicher. Besonders für die Anfänger, wenn man das Spiel zum erstenmal spielt. Als icon gibts bei Lotro nur den Ring. Man weiß nicht ob die Quest nun abgeschlossen ist und man die Personen ansprechen sollte oder ob man die Quest holt. Bei WoW gibts Ausrufezeichen wenn man die Quest holt und Fragezeichen wenn die Quest abzugeben ist. Ist natürlich besser für die Orientierung besonders am Anfang. 

- Bei Lotro muß man schon lange Wege gehen. Man hat das Gefühl, daß man mehr läuft als kämpft. Obwohl die Welt in WoW größer ist als die Welt bei Lotro ist das ganze nehme ich an nicht so gut organisiert. 

- Spawns der Gegner ist bei WoW etwas besser reguliert als bei Lotro. 

- Das Kampfsystem ist bei Lotro meiner Meinung etwas komisch. Die Champions machen z.B. damage mit Brüllen und Healer mit ihren Instrumenten. Wenn die ihre Gitarre oder was auch immer den Gegnern auf den kopf hauen würden und damit Miese machen, könnte ich ja das auch verstehen. Aber die machen Miese mit der Musik oder mit dem Geschreie und sogar mehr damage als wenn sie ihre Waffen benutzen. 
Diese Powers kann man auch schwer individualisieren. Bei WoW gibts wenigstens ein Talentsystem. Bei Lotro ist das alles begrenzt. 

- Mir hat es nicht gefallen wie sie die Frauen animiert haben. Bei Männern sieht das laufen ja gut aus aber die Frauen laufen einfach etwas eigenartig.

Lotro ist eigentlich genausogut wie WoW als RP game und hat Role Playing mit den Stories sehr gut umsetzen können. Ob das Kampfsystem und die Sachen, die ich bemängelt habe zu so einem RP game paßt oder nicht kann man sich streiten. Was mir bei Lotro gefallen hat, die bessere Grafik und die Stories. Auch die inviduelle Gestaltung des Aussehens der Charaktere ist natürlich viel besser als bei WoW. 

Aber aus den beschriebenen Gründen insbesondere auch des Kampfsystems, hat mir WoW besser gefallen. Es macht mir immer noch Spaß, daß ich am Spiel bleibe und schon level 32 erreicht habe.


----------



## Norei (12. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Lotro ist eigentlich genausogut wie WoW als RP game und hat Role Playing mit den Stories sehr gut umsetzen können.


Guter Witz. Sorry, aber LotRO ist wesentlich besser als WoW als RP Game. WoW ist besser als RF (Role Fighting) Game. Und alleine die Tatsache, dass immer noch kein Housing da ist, beweist, dass Blizzard die RP Kundschaft abgeschrieben hat.


----------



## Vetaro (12. März 2008)

Also eigentlich finde ich Geopards Gründe gegen Lotro irgendwie Lachhaft. Die Symbole auf der Minikarte unterscheiden nicht, ob man ne Aufgabe annimmt oder abgibt.

Hallo? Bei The Witcher scheinen die Sprecher noch nichtmal das Spiel gesehen zu haben und labern einfach so daher, und für Bioshock mussten sich mengen von spielern nen neuen PC oder zumindest Grafikkarte kaufen. Und für dich ist das ein angeblicher Grund, bei der Konkurrenz zu bleiben.

Und wenn du dich vielleicht erinnerst, kämpft man in HdRO mit Moral. In wahrheit ist es bei den Gegnern (wenn man drüber nachdenkt, das steht nirgendwo) eine Mischung aus Moral und Lebensenergie - denn schliesslich sterben sie ja am Ende. Wenn ein Barde aber einen gegner anbrüllt oder seine Kampfmelodien spielt, geht es dabei eher um die Moral-Erklärung: Das macht dem gegner angst oder was auch immer.

Oder mal ironisch gesagt: Natürlich ist das anbrüllen viel unrealistischer als das schmeissen von Feuerbällen, verfluchen, per Pfeil über genau 10 Sekunden vergiften, mit Heiligem Licht schlagen, mit magischem natur-licht schlagen, oder Donnerkeile, die man zwischen den Händen beschwört, auf Gegner zu schmeissen.

Die Animationen hat auch schon Olnigg mal bemängelt. Olnigg macht aber parodien von ernstzunehmenden Reviews, und bei HdRO hatte ich sogar das Gefühl, ihm wäre irgendwie nichts eingefallen (und vor allem, er hätte bis level 20 gespielt und dann aufgehört, weil ihm das spiel "viel zu knuddelig bunt" war).

Man läuft bei LotRO geplanterweise mehr als bei WoW. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den Dämmerwald in grässlicher langeweile-rumlatsch-erinnerung habe. Questtexte bieten halt mehr abwechselung als irgendwelche Gegner-töt-aufgaben.

Was bleibt noch übrig? Achja: Spawns der Gegner seien bei WoW besser geregelt. Von mir aus, das lass ich dir.

 Und ich weiß nicht, ob du eine Definition von "Rollenspiel" kennst, aber abgesehen von der grundvorraussetzung, dass man nämlich in eine Rolle schlüpft (was auch auf Spiele wie Pokémon oder Rayman oder Nascar Racers zutrifft), geht es dabei wahrscheinlich auch darum, eine persönliche Geschichte der geschlüpften Person zu erleben. Mit einer Handlung, die das Spiel bietet.
 Und, davon hast du vielleicht schon gehört: Diese Handlung bietet HdRO. Bei WoW sind Questtexte eher die lahme ausrede, warum man jetzt schon wieder genau 10 von den viechern da töten oder irgendnen drop von denen sammeln muss, und der grund, warum er durch die gegend zieht und sich nicht mal irgendwo niederlässt ist, "weil die gegner in der nächsten Gegend den passenden level haben". Das ist kein Rollenspiel.


Und der gesamte Beitrag von mir und ihm passt ausserdem weder zum Threadstarter-Thema noch zum Topic-Titel. Bitte beschwert euch jetzt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. März 2008)

*beschwer*


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also eigentlich finde ich Geopards Gründe gegen Lotro irgendwie Lachhaft.



Mag sein aber ich finde die Gründe nicht so lachhaft, weil ich deswegen Lotro nicht spielen möchte, obwohl die Grafik und die stories sehr gut sind.

Ich weiß schon daß Moral integriert wurde bei Lotro. Daß man aber die Gegner damit töten kann ist meiner Meinung nach völlig daneben. Wenn man einen Healer spielt, dann benutzt man fast nur die Kampfmelodie um die Gegner zu besiegen, weil das mehr damage macht. Daß man mit Gebrülle oder Musik das Moral des Gegners schwächt, kann man von mir aus vielleicht einbauen. Dann sollten die Gegner aber mehr auf defensive schalten oder schwächer werden, daß sie nicht mehr viel Schaden anrichten. Daß man aber mit einem Schrei physikalisch einen Schaden anrichtet und damit auch Gegner tötet ist völlig lächerlich. Dann müßten diese Menschen ja so eine Stimme haben, daß ultrastarke Schallwellen von ihren Stimmbändern produziert werden, daß durch den Schall pysikalisch Körperschaden entsteht. Das mit der Kampfmusik kann man mit besten Willen nciht erklären. 

"schmeissen von Feuerbällen, verfluchen, per Pfeil über genau 10 Sekunden vergiften, mit Heiligem Licht schlagen, mit magischem natur-licht schlagen, oder Donnerkeile, die man zwischen den Händen beschwört, auf Gegner zu schmeissen." 

Wie diese Kräfte entstehen ist natürlich auch nicht realistisch. Soll ja Magie sein. Muß man auch nicht verstehen. Ist ja bloß ein Spiel. Aber zumindest richten all diese Kräfte auch einen körperlichen Schaden aus. Feuer, Gift, licht usw.  

Aber die Kampfmelodien und Geschreie sind mehr als lächerlich. Wegen diesen Kräften kommt es gar nicht zu einem richtigen Kampf und das finde ich schade. 

Ich möchte nur bemerken, daß es meine Meinung ist, die nicht Jeder teilen muß. Aus den Gründen, die ich oben beschrieben habe spiele ich Lotro auch nicht.


----------



## Makata (13. März 2008)

> Ich weiß schon daß Moral integriert wurde bei Lotro. Daß man aber die Gegner damit töten kann ist meiner Meinung nach völlig daneben. Wenn man einen Healer spielt, dann benutzt man fast nur die Kampfmelodie um die Gegner zu besiegen, weil das mehr damage macht. Daß man mit Gebrülle oder Musik das Moral des Gegners schwächt, kann man von mir aus vielleicht einbauen. Dann sollten die Gegner aber mehr auf defensive schalten oder schwächer werden, daß sie nicht mehr viel Schaden anrichten. Daß man aber mit einem Schrei physikalisch einen Schaden anrichtet und damit auch Gegner tötet ist völlig lächerlich. Dann müßten diese Menschen ja so eine Stimme haben, daß ultrastarke Schallwellen von ihren Stimmbändern produziert werden, daß durch den Schall pysikalisch Körperschaden entsteht. Das mit der Kampfmusik kann man mit besten Willen nciht erklären.
> 
> Wie diese Kräfte entstehen ist natürlich auch nicht realistisch. Soll ja Magie sein. Muß man auch nicht verstehen. Ist ja bloß ein Spiel. Aber zumindest richten all diese Kräfte auch einen körperlichen Schaden aus. Feuer, Gift, licht usw.



das man WoW nicht mit HdRO vergleichen sollte / kann, wurde auch schon öfters mal erwähnt.
es hat 2 komplett unterschiedliche kampfsysteme.
ja HdRO baut auf einem moral system auf, schreie, bestimmte melodien etc. senken die moral des gegners.
in WoW gibt es ja z.b. auch die schlachtrommeln z.b. die auswirkung auf die eigene gruppe hat, das diese schneller angreifen.

in WoW machen zaubersprüche auch magischen schaden der sich dann auf die HP niederschlägt, aber es ist magischer schaden und kein physischer schaden im ursprung.
nun könnte man das auch HdRO auslegen, schreie sind "magisch" und resultieren in einer moral schwächung( = HP bei WoW ).
und wenn die moral erschöpft ist, dann ist der kampfwille gleich 0 und der gegner stirbt.
ums mit einem beispiel zu sagen:
wenn du im echten leben in einen kampf verwickelt wärst und deine kampf moral 0 ist, verlierst du.
ja ich weiß es sind nur spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber die Kampfmelodien und Geschreie sind mehr als lächerlich. Wegen diesen Kräften kommt es gar nicht zu einem richtigen Kampf und das finde ich schade.



wenn du einen "richtigen" kampf willst, dann wähle eine nahkampf klasse.
denn so wie du das sagst dürften dir auch keine caster in WoW oder so zusagen, die kommen auch nicht zum richtigen kampf.

klar das ist deine meinung und ich hab meine meinung gesagt und zu deine punkte noch einige gedanken meinerseits dazugeschrieben.


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Die Kämpfe werden normalerweise mit Schwertern oder verschiedenen Waffen ausgetragen. In keinem Film wirst du Kämpfer rumschreien sehen. Bei Lords of the Rings kämpfen die Leute auch richtig Aragorn mit seinem Schwert und einige mit ihren Bogen und Äxten usw. Da siehts du aber niemanden der rumschreit oder Melodien spielt. Deswegen finde ich das Spiel auch nicht richtig gut umgesetzt. Etwas albern ehrlich gesagt.
Auch die Magie kommt nur in einigen Szenen zur Darstellung. Selbst der Magier kämpft da mehr mit seinem Stab als mit Zauber. 

Was WoW angeht. Da finde ich auch nicht alles in Ordnung. Die Magie ist dort auch einfach zu stark. Manchmal haben die Kämpfer keine Chance bei den Duellen im Vergleich zu den Magiern mit gleichem lvl.  Aber bei WoW sind die Chars auch comic haft dargestellt und das fällt einem nicht so auf. Ist ja sowieso ein Spiel und es paßt irgendwie zu der Darstellung.

Daß einer sterben muß , weil ihm das Moral ausgeht, finde ich sowieso nicht akzeptabel. Eine schwere Depression, Schizophrenie oder was man sich alles psyschisch einfallen lassen kann sogar Hirntot führen alle nicht dazu daß der Körper seine Funktionen aufgibt oder stirbt. Das ist für mich so albern als wenn der char sich dreht seine Gase dem Gegner abgibt und der Gegner umfällt und stirbt., weil es stinkt.

Hätte man wirklich viel besser machen können. Wenn ein Spiel mit sowas schon kommt, dann verliere meine Lust komplett und fange erst überhaupt nicht an es zu spielen. Das ist natürlich wiieder so meine Meinung dazu. 
Ich hoffe mal, daß bei Age of Conan einiges besser wird.


----------



## Makata (13. März 2008)

> Die Kämpfe werden normalerweise mit Schwertern oder verschiedenen Waffen ausgetragen. In keinem Film wirst du Kämpfer rumschreien sehen. Bei Lords of the Rings kämpfen die Leute auch richtig Aragorn mit seinem Schwert und einige mit ihren Bogen und Äxten usw. Da siehts du aber niemanden der rumschreit oder Melodien spielt. Deswegen finde ich das Spiel auch nicht richtig gut umgesetzt. Etwas albern ehrlich gesagt.
> Auch die Magie kommt nur in einigen Szenen zur Darstellung. Selbst der Magier kämpft da mehr mit seinem Stab als mit Zauber.



normalerweise gibt es nicht. wenn ein spiele designer sagt, bei uns werden leute mit rülpser niedergestreckt, dann ist es so.
das spiel mit dem film zu vergleichen hinkt sowieso, ich habe im film  z.b. keinen barden gesehen.
die heilkunst die dort angewendet wurde, ist z.b. elbische heilkunst wo man tage lang im bett liegt und sich erholt,
würde nicht so in ein MMO passen.

magie in mitttelerde ist nicht wie magie aus WoW oder anderen spielen. dort ist magie nichts besonderes und irgendwie jeder kann es.
in hdr sind magier eine der machtvollsten wesen und es gibt nicht viele davon. und die magie unterscheidet sich einfach von der magie anderer fantasy filme und spiele.
daher kann der barde kein magisches wesen sein. also versuchte turbine einen heiler ( für ein MMO unerlässlich ) ins spiel zu integrieren, der in das hdr schema passt.
keine magie, also wie soller heilen? indem er die gegner verprügelt? ja kann er, aber nicht die ganze zeit, sonst hättest nur noch aggro probleme als heiler.
daher das system mit den liedern und hymnen um die moral deiner gefährten zu stärken.
und die schreie um die moral deiner gegner zu schwächen.
ich finde den barden sehr gelungen integriert ind HdRO, er passt einfach in das schema.
ist meine meinung.



> Daß einer sterben muß , weil ihm das Moral ausgeht, finde ich sowieso nicht akzeptabel. Eine schwere Depression, Schizophrenie oder was man sich alles psyschisch einfallen lassen kann sogar Hirntot führen alle nicht dazu daß der Körper seine Funktionen aufgibt oder stirbt. Das ist für mich so albern als wenn der char sich dreht seine Gase dem Gegner abgibt und der Gegner umfällt und stirbt., weil es stinkt.



das ist halt in dem spiel so definiert. sieh es doch einfach mal als spiel an.
in WoW oder so hat man lebenspunkte, und wenn man keine mehr hat krepiert man.
wenn ich das jetzt auch mit dem realitätsfaktor betrachte dürfte man nur 1 HP haben.
denn wenn ich eine schlag mit der axt abbekomme, steh ich auch nicht mehr.

also hört mal bitte mit den vergleichen Realität und Spiel auf.
es ist ein fantasy spiel und die betonung liegt auf fantasy... dort ist halt mal alles ein wenig anders als in echt.


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> also hört mal bitte mit den vergleichen Realität und Spiel auf.
> es ist ein fantasy spiel und die betonung liegt auf fantasy... dort ist halt mal alles ein wenig anders als in echt.



Es ist ja klar, daß es ein Fantasy Spiel ist. Aber die Effekte und insbesondere das Kampfsystem hätte man besser machen können. Die Landschaft sieht doch sehr real aus. Ich finde es super gemacht, weil es eben so real ausschaut. Das Wasser, die Luft, die Landschaft, die Pflanzen. Einfach toll. So schön, weil es so real oder echt aussieht.  Also warum sollen wir denn mit den Vergleichen Realität und Spiel aufhören, wenn es doch besser aussieht ?

Dazu aber so ein Kampfsystem ist wirklich lächerlich. Ein Healer kann ja in verschienster Weise heilen. Daß z.B. Schwankungen entstehen, Licht, Wind oder von mir aus daß er singt wie ein Spruch lesen. Aber daß ein Heiler seine Gitarre aus der Tasche rausholt und dann eine Musik spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß auch nicht wie ein Entwickler auf so eine Idee kommt :-) Vorallem kämpfen diese Klassen ja fast nur mit ihren Powers und können damit mehr damage machen. Da frage ich mich wofür der Schwert oder die Waffe, die er trägt gut sein soll???

Also das Kampfsystem verdirbt mir wirklich den ganzen Spaß am Spiel und der so schön umgesetzten Landschaft. Meiner Meinung nach hätten die das viel besser machen können. Was die da erstellt haben ist wirklich ein Schwachsinn. Naja das ist meine Meinung. Ich hatte eigentlich Lotro gekauft, um es zu probieren und die Zeit bis Mai zu  überbrücken bis Age of Conan rauskommt. Nach den Werbungen kann man erkennen, daß dabei alles viel realistischer umgesetzt wird. AoC hat auch eine Kollisitionsabfrage, was die beiden Spiele WoW und Lotro nicht haben. Selbst in dieser Überbrückungsphase habe ich mehr Lust auf WoW. Lotro war für mich leider nur eine Enttäuschung trotz der so schönen Grafik und Geschichten.


----------



## Makata (13. März 2008)

> Es ist ja klar, daß es ein Fantasy Spiel ist. Aber die Effekte und insbesondere das Kampfsystem hätte man besser machen können. Die Landschaft sieht doch sehr real aus. Ich finde es super gemacht, weil es eben so real ausschaut. Das Wasser, die Luft, die Landschaft, die Pflanzen. Einfach toll. So schön, weil es so real oder echt aussieht. Also warum sollen wir denn mit den Vergleichen Realität und Spiel aufhören, wenn es doch besser aussieht ?



der look des spiels hat absolut keine einfluss auf das kampfsystem.
ich kann auch ein spiel mit comic grafik haben und ein realistisches kampfsystem und umgekehrt.
also grafik != kampfsystem.



> Dazu aber so ein Kampfsystem ist wirklich lächerlich. Ein Healer kann ja in verschienster Weise heilen. Daß z.B. Schwankungen entstehen, Licht, Wind oder von mir aus daß er singt wie ein Spruch lesen. Aber daß ein Heiler seine Gitarre aus der Tasche rausholt und dann eine Musik spielt



hmm... ob der barde singt oder ein lied spielt ist meiner meinung nach komplett dasselbe.
wind und licht ließ ich mir auch gefallen, als ergänzung.



> Vorallem kämpfen diese Klassen ja fast nur mit ihren Powers und können damit mehr damage machen. Da frage ich mich wofür der Schwert oder die Waffe, die er trägt gut sein soll???



wenn keine kraft mehr da ist um sich noch wehren zu können.
in allen anderen spielen haben die caster auch mana und machen schaden / heilung mit ihren sprüchen.
in wow hab ich auch mit meinem heal schami einen kolben und ein schild, für was? nur wegen den stats.


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> hmm... ob der barde singt oder ein lied spielt ist meiner meinung nach komplett dasselbe.
> wind und licht ließ ich mir auch gefallen, als ergänzung.
> wenn keine kraft mehr da ist um sich noch wehren zu können.
> in allen anderen spielen haben die caster auch mana und machen schaden / heilung mit ihren sprüchen.
> in wow hab ich auch mit meinem heal schami einen kolben und ein schild, für was? nur wegen den stats.



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, daß bei WoW alles viel besser ist. Mir gefällt vieles dort auch nicht.

Daß er singt finde ich auch nicht so optimal, aber immer noch besser als die Gitarre :-)


----------



## Awake7 (13. März 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> stop it !!!!!
> 
> 1. sufu?? WTF! wozu wurde die noch mal eingerichtet????
> 2. Vergleichen wir mal eine Bannane eine erdbeere und ein Apfel, oh alles obst, dass wars dann auch....
> ...



Also die Erdbeere ist nicht direkt obst sie gehört zu den Nussarten


----------



## Leanwyn (13. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Dazu aber so ein Kampfsystem ist wirklich lächerlich. Ein Healer kann ja in verschienster Weise heilen. Daß z.B. Schwankungen entstehen, Licht, Wind oder von mir aus daß er singt wie ein Spruch lesen. Aber daß ein Heiler seine Gitarre aus der Tasche rausholt und dann eine Musik spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi zusammen,

da hier der Barde als Vergleich für die drei verschiedenen Spiele herangenommen wurde und ich ebenfalls den Heiler sehr gern spiele, kann ich es nicht lassen zumindest zu oben angeführten Zitat meinen Senf dazu zu geben. 

Zuerst einmal sollte jedem HdRo-Spieler auffallen, dass man keine Lebenspunkte besitzt sondern Moral. Moral ist definitiv etwas anderes als Lebenspunkte. der GW-Heiler heilt tatsächlich Wunden und Verletzungen, während der HdRo-Heiler die Moral stärkt. Moral stärkt man auch in der realen Welt durch flammende Reden, durch gemeinsamen Gesang oder ähnliches. Das also der Barde in Lotro seine Klampfe auspackt und dadurch Moral zurückgibt, ist meines Erachtens vollkommen in Ordnung.

Nun wird der eine oder andere sagen: "Ja, aber die Waffen rauben ja Moral, man verwundet ja die Moral!". Ich aber sage, wenn man schwer verletzt ist (durch Waffen oder ähnliches) dann sinkt die Moral auf jeden Fall! Es ist also nicht der Schaden der angezeigt wird, sondern die Auswirkung. Wenn ich ein Bein verliere und mein Arm gebrochen ist, dann werd ich nen Teufel tun und bestimmt nicht weiterkämpfen. Wenn ich halb am verbluten bin, werd ich normalerweise auch nicht weiterkämpfen, meine Moral sinkt....

Wenn mein Char gegen einen Mob kämpft und verletzt wird, dann sehe ich in der grünen Moralanzeige zweierlei Dinge:

1. Der Gegner hat mich irgendwie verletzt, verstört, geschwächt oder ähnliches
2. Je mehr der Gegner mir zusetzt, desto mehr verspüre ich den Drang dem Kampf zu entfliehen.

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass man bei Stürzen zwar Brüche erleidet, aber nie Moral verliert? Ein Sturz ist keine Kampfhandlung und betrifft deswegen auch nicht die KAMPF-Moral....

Liebe Grüße
Leanwyn


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Leanwyn schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal sollte jedem HdRo-Spieler auffallen, dass man keine Lebenspunkte besitzt sondern Moral. Moral ist definitiv etwas anderes als Lebenspunkte. der GW-Heiler heilt tatsächlich Wunden und Verletzungen, während der HdRo-Heiler die Moral stärkt. Moral stärkt man auch in der realen Welt durch flammende Reden, durch gemeinsamen Gesang oder ähnliches. Das also der Barde in Lotro seine Klampfe auspackt und dadurch Moral zurückgibt, ist meines Erachtens vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass man bei Stürzen zwar Brüche erleidet, aber nie Moral verliert? Ein Sturz ist keine Kampfhandlung und betrifft deswegen auch nicht die KAMPF-Moral....



Und was passiert wenn man sich richtig in die Tiefe stürzt? Danach kann man ja vom runter fallen gar nicht sterben? Wie ist das denn möglich? Dann wäre die Frage. Wo sind die Lebenspunkte denn geblieben?

Außerdem im Kampf sterben die Mobs doch, wenn sie keine Moralpunkte mehr haben. Wie soll das denn gehen. Dann müßten sie ja fliehen aber doch nicht davon sterben.

Finde ich etwas schlecht umgesetzt sorry. Hätte man besser machen können.
Healer habe ich auch gerne gespielt, aber ich finde es ist nicht ein Spiel, daß ich lange spielen würde. Ich suche mehr etwas, woran ich bleiben kann. Habe keine Lust immer wieder neue Accounts zu eröffnen. Möchte schon an einem Spiel bleiben. Der Aufbau des Spiels und des Kampfsystems finde ich dabei nicht gelungen. Man kann ja die Grafik und Landschaften nachträglich verbessern oder auch erweitern. Aber dieses Kampfsystem wird immer bleiben.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2008)

lächerlich geopard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ma die... halten
ich find das mit den barden ne gute idee
weil wenn sie ihre melodien zB. spielen steigern sie die moral der gefährten, weil die motivation sozusagen bekommen und die melodien mit Damage, die jagt den Mobs Angst ein und macht dadurch schaden ....
finds nur lächerlich hdro nicht wegen des kampfsystems spielen... das is meiner meinung nach kein grund


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lächerlich geopard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher willst du denn wissen ob ich eine Ahnung habe oder nicht.
Ich bin ein Arzt und weiß ganz genau woran die Leute sterben. Habe bisher noch keinen Menschen an Moral sterben sehen sondern an Körperverletzungen oder Verblutungen. Krankheiten usw. 

Was bist du denn? Hast du mehr Ahnung davon?
Es ist mir auch völlig klar, daß es ein Spiel ist. 
Kann dir ja von mir aus auch sehr gut gefallen. 

Mit gefällt es aber überhaupt nicht. 
Ich bin also nicht doof, daß ich von gar nichts verstehe und die Klappe lieber halten müßte.
Auf private Ebene möchte ich hier nicht gehen. Also laß diese Kommentare lieber weg.


----------



## Leanwyn (13. März 2008)

> Und was passiert wenn man sich richtig in die Tiefe stürzt? Danach kann man ja vom runter fallen gar nicht sterben? Wie ist das denn möglich? Dann wäre die Frage. Wo sind die Lebenspunkte denn geblieben?
> 
> Außerdem im Kampf sterben die Mobs doch, wenn sie keine Moralpunkte mehr haben. Wie soll das denn gehen. Dann müßten sie ja fliehen aber doch nicht davon sterben.
> 
> ...



Hi,

in HdRo habe ich noch niemals Hitpoints gesehen. Ja, man kann sterben, aber es wird nicht angezeigt welche Verletzungen du hast etc...

Wenn ich von ner Klippe spring und sterbe, dann werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich daran sterben, aber meine Kampf-Moral geht deswegen nicht flöten. Ich rege mich dann eher darüber auf wie dämlich ich bin um ne Klippe runterzufallen. Das hat nichts mit Moral zu tun.

Auch die Mobs sterben.. natürlich. Genauso wie die Chars, aber es gibt durchaus auch Mobs, die fliehen, wenn sie zu viel Moral verloren haben. Anders gesagt, fliehst du wenn du zuwenig Moral hast oder lässt du es drauf ankommen vielleicht deinen Gegner doch noch zu töten bevor dir der Saft ausgeht?... Und wenn du nicht fliehst, warum sollten es dann Mobs? 

Liebe Grüße
Leanwyn


----------



## Makata (13. März 2008)

> Ich bin ein Arzt und weiß ganz genau woran die Leute sterben. Habe bisher noch keinen Menschen an Moral sterben sehen sondern an Körperverletzungen oder Verblutungen. Krankheiten usw.



wie schon gesagt, hdro != realität.
es ist FANTASY!

das ist ja das schöne an FANTASY, mal weg von der realität in eine andere welt und eine völlig andere welt erleben.

und ja in einer FANTASY welt kann es sein das leute an schwindender moral sterben.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn wissen ob ich eine Ahnung habe oder nicht.
> Ich bin ein Arzt und weiß ganz genau woran die Leute sterben. Habe bisher noch keinen Menschen an Moral sterben sehen sondern an Körperverletzungen oder Verblutungen. Krankheiten usw.


Hdro ist Fantasy... klickts bei dir?


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, hdro != realität.
> es ist FANTASY!
> 
> das ist ja das schöne an FANTASY, mal weg von der realität in eine andere welt und eine völlig andere welt erleben.
> ...



Ja ist klar. Da haben die Entwickler aber ihren Phatasien wirklich richtig den freien Lauf gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es schade. Die Grafik sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Das Wasser und die Effekte der Umwelt und die Farben. Als wäre es echt. Irgendwie paßt es zu dem Spiel meiner Meinung nicht. 
Ich hätte es aufjedenfall anderes gemacht.

Naja abwarten. Mal schauen wie die anderen Spiele werden.


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hdro ist Fantasy... klickts bei dir?



Danke Tabuno sonst wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen.
Gut das du mich belehrst, weil ich so dumm bin.


----------



## Valinar (13. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Danke Tabuno sonst wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen.
> Gut das du mich belehrst, weil ich so dumm bin.



Hat er sicher gerne gemacht.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2008)

Jup, is doch kein problem, mach ich gerne, dachte nur du hattest es vergessen...


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jup, is doch kein problem, mach ich gerne, dachte nur du hattest es vergessen...



Naja noch bin ich nicht so alt, daß ich an Alzheimer leide.
Danke aber für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Valinar (13. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn wissen ob ich eine Ahnung habe oder nicht.
> Ich bin ein Arzt und weiß ganz genau woran die Leute sterben. Habe bisher noch keinen Menschen an Moral sterben sehen sondern an Körperverletzungen oder Verblutungen. Krankheiten usw.



Nach diesen sätzen dachte ich auch du weißt nicht den unterschied zwischen fantasy und RL.

Haben bei Buffed übrigens eine sehr hohe dichte an Ärzten,IT Spezialisten und anderen hohen Berufen.


----------



## geopard (13. März 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Nach diesen sätzen dachte ich auch du weißt nicht den unterschied zwischen fantasy und RL.
> 
> Haben bei Buffed übrigens eine sehr hohe dichte an Ärzten,IT Spezialisten und anderen hohen Berufen.



Finde ich gut. Dann bleibe ich auch hier.


----------



## Vetaro (13. März 2008)

Also. Schön, dass ihr in meiner Abwesenheit erstmal alles, was ich gesagt habe, vergessen habt.

Ich fang nochmal am Anfang an. In HdRO haben die Helden Moral. Und obwohl es nicht gesagt wird, haben die Gegner eine Mischung aus Moral und wirklichen Lebenspunkten, denn diese Sterben am Ende.

Ein gutes Beispiel für die Helden-Moral ist das Finale von Film 1, wo die Uruk-Hai die Gruppe angreifen und die Helden Massen an gegnern kaputthauen, dabei aber selber kaum verwundet werden.

 Ungefähr so muss man sich das bei HdRO vorstellen: Die meisten Angriffe werden von Rüstung und Technik der charaktere abgefangen, abgewehrt, aber der Charakter merkt, was der Gegner drauf hat und flieht, wenn die Situation für ihn zu kritisch wird, sodass die Helden niemals derartige Wunden erhalten, dass sie wirklich sterben. Wunden, die man verartzten müsste, werden ignoriert.

Und somit muss man auch andere Dinge ignorieren: Ein paar umstände, bei denen die Entwickler das kleinere übel gewählt haben: Wenn man von einer *sehr* hohen Klippe fällt, ist man tot und landet wieder am nächsten Ausgangspunkt.

Was hätten die Entwickler anders machen können?
A) Bei extremen stürzen passiert nicht mehr als bei normalen Stürzen. Reaktion der Spieler: Bääh, wie unrealistisch ist das denn?

 Bei extremen Stürzen sterben die charaktere und man kann sie nie mehr spielen. Reaktion der Spieler: Bääh, was soll der mist denn jetzt?!

C) Bla bla ...Stirbt der charakter und wird zum Fluchtpunkt gesetzt. Reaktion der Spieler: Hääh, und wieso wird dabei die Moral beschädigt, und wieso Sterb ich dann nicht?

Was ist das kleinste übel?

Gleiches mit Kampf-Barden. Welche anderen Optionen hätten die Entwickler gehabt?

A) Barden kämpfen aktiv vorallem mit dem Schwert und heilen mit der Gitarre. Dann sagen die Spieler: Moment mal, das ist ja kein Barde, das ist ein Rockmusiker. Da hätt ich auch nen Heermeister spielen können.

 Barden machen gar keinen Schaden ausser mit Waffen und erhalten keine Waffenfähigkeiten. Sagen die Spieler: Da spiel ich ja lieber ne andfere klasse, die ich auch allein spielen kann. Sacht Vetaro: Da hätt ich auch Silkroad spielen können.

C) Barden machen irgendwie Schaden mit Musik und gebrüll und Licht und so. Es wird aber nicht erklärt, wo das jetzt plötzlich herkommt. Kommt Leo(*durchgestrichen*) Gepard (*durchgestrichen*) Geopard und sacht: Also ich hab ausser geplatztem Trommelfell noch keinen an Tönen sterben sehen, und so laut kann doch keiner Brüllen oder ne Laute schrammeln.

Kleinstes Übel? Genaue!

Problem gelöst. Man muss einfach gewisse Logikfehler ignorieren, denn es geht einfach nicht anders. Nur ein anderes beispiel: Wir haben aktuell einen Balrog im spiel, der wird sogar getötet. Müsste jetzt nicht alles nachfolgende schwerer sein? Sollte das heissen, dass Gondor ein gefährlicheres Land als Rohan würde, weil die Mobs da 10 Level höher sind? Die antwort ist: Nein.

 Man muss das einfach ignorieren. Von der Logik her sind die Helden jetzt recht nahe am maximum ihrer schaffenskraft, und sie werden nicht (extrem bedeutend) stärker auf ihrer Reise, auch wenn der Machtwert jetzt von 300 auf 500 steigt. Das sind nur Zahlen. Zahlen haben kein Recht, Rollenspiel zu bedrängen.

Und übrigens spiel ich auch HdRO, obwohl ich der ansicht bin, dass Kundige doof sind. Weil sie nicht so ganz in den Hintergrund passen, den der John Ronald sich da ausgedacht hat. Wie wärs, wenn du einfach ne andere Klasse gespielt hättest?


----------



## geopard (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Diskussion finde ich ja interessant.
Zunächst das mit dem Moral. 
Dann gebe ich dir ein anderes Beispiel. Kleine Hunde bellen manchmal sogar meistens mehr als die großen Hunde. Das muß aber nicht heißen, daß sie mehr Schaden anrichten können. Der Effekt des Bellens könnte sein, daß die Gegner sich nicht wagen anzugreifen und mehr auf Defensive gehen. 

Aber in der Realität hat kein Mensch mal gesehen daß die kleinen Hunde die Großen zu tote ausbellen und die Großen umfallen oder sterben. 

Ihr wollt es einfach so akzeptieren wie es ist, weil euch das Spiel sonst gut gefällt. Wenn man es anderes gemacht hätte, dann hätte man es auch so wie es ist akzeptiert. 

Wenn die Chars stürzen, dann ist es genauso wie in der Physik. Momentum. Masse x Geschwindigkeit. Die Geschwindigkeit hängt von der Höhe ab. Je höher es ist desto mehr Beschleunigung und mehr Geschwindigkeit gewinnt die Masse. Dann ist die Energie oder die Größe des Schadens, das ausgerichtet wird dementsprechend höher. Dann muß man sich überlegen, wie dieser Schaden angerichtet wird am Körper. Die einfache und gängigste Methode ist Lebenspunkte abziehen. Aber ich hätte mir da auch andere Sachen einfallen lassen. In dieser Konfiguration wie es jetzt ist aufjedenfall nicht.

Das Kampfsystem hätte ich auch anderes entwickelt. Letztendlich kämpfen alle mit Waffen. Der Bard auch mit seinen Waffen. Die Magie kann man in verschiedenen Formen einsetzen. Es gibt aber natürlich die Möglichkeit das Kämpfen in vielen verschiedenen Formen darzustellen. Daß die Bards mit ihrer guten Geschicklichkeit anderes kämpfen können und ihre Stärken im Kampf haben und anderes einsetzen können. Zum Beispiel besser Ausweichen, besser Treffen, tödliche Treffer ausüben können. 

Das Kampfsystem ist allgemein nicht gut. Da kann man nicht viel tunen und machen. Unter diesen Bedingungen kann man natürlich nicht viel machen. Aber das ganze Kämpfen hätte man anderes gestalten können. 

Was mir auch nicht gefällt ist die Gruppenbildung. Das Spiel ist sehr viel von den Quests abhängig. Man bildet eine Gruppe um eine Quest gemeinsam zu meistern. Es wäre aber schöner gewesen, wenn man zuerst eine gute kombination von Gefährten findet und dann mit Ihnen Quests macht. Das Spiel ist nicht so aufgebaut, daß die Gruppen der Kern des Spiels sind sondern die Quests und Alleingänge.  Als Beispiel kann ich city of Heroes geben. Da bilden die Leute zuerst eine Gruppe und ziehen dann gemeinsam durch. Wichtig ist daß man eine gute Kombination mit Tanker, Healer und Kämpfer bildet. 

Das fehlt mir eigentlich auch.


----------



## Nagroth (14. März 2008)

Geopard, ich finde die Diskussion reichlich ins Leere laufend.
Ich habe leider den Eindruck das du noch nicht viele MMORPG`s gespielt hast, weil dann würden dir die Unzulänglichkeiten deines Favoriten ins Auge springen.
Aber was das Kampfsystem angeht geb ich dir zu Teilen bzgl. HDRO sogar Recht. Aber das allein wertet noch kein MMORPG ab, da gibt es ganz andere Gründe.


----------



## geopard (14. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Geopard, ich finde die Diskussion reichlich ins Leere laufend.
> Ich habe leider den Eindruck das du noch nicht viele MMORPG`s gespielt hast, weil dann würden dir die Unzulänglichkeiten deines Favoriten ins Auge springen.
> Aber was das Kampfsystem angeht geb ich dir zu Teilen bzgl. HDRO sogar Recht. Aber das allein wertet noch kein MMORPG ab, da gibt es ganz andere Gründe.



Ich habe keine Favoriten. Ich weiß nicht was du meinst?


----------



## MacLag (14. März 2008)

Döner-Bratwurst schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE CLOSE so ein Thread für doch nur zu beschimpfungen und das zieht das niveau der ganzen Buffed Community und den Ruf von Buffed in den Dreck. Am ende heisst es bei buffed sind nur Kiddies (was ja so nicht stimmt).......



1. wenn ich deinen Namen hier lese frage ich mich erstmal wie alt Du bist
2. ein Großteil der Kommentare zu den meisten Beiträgen hier ist:
a. grammatisch und ortographisch unter aller Sau
b. es wird gepöbelt ohne Ende
c. oft zum Thema überhaupt nichts beigetragen
d. ich lese da nur "whine", "keks", "imba", "shice" u.s.w., was soll das sein? ausser "keks" macht nichts davon
Sinn und das ist etwas zum Essen. Ihr merkt doch schon gar nicht mehr in was für einer absurden Sprache
Ihr redet. 

soviel zum "Niveau" der Buffed-Community


----------



## Nagroth (14. März 2008)

@geopard: achso ich dachte dein Favorit ist WOW.
Sorry.


----------



## geopard (14. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @geopard: achso ich dachte dein Favorit ist WOW.
> Sorry.



Ich habe leider das Spiel, das ich suche noch nicht gefunden. Mein Favorit ist eher Age of Conan. Das Spiel ist aber nocht nicht raus. Das kommt erst in Mai. Ich spiele derzeit WoW, aber werde dort nicht lange bleiben. Eigenlich hätte man diese Diskussion in einem neutralen Forum anfangen müssen, aber sowas konnte ich leider nicht finden. Die Lotro Fans fühlen sich natürlich angegriffen, weil einige Mängel auch beschrieben werden. 

Vielleicht können wir diese Diskussion wo anderes austragen, wenn ihr einen Vorschlag bringen könnt wo.


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2008)

alles was auf seite 4 geschrieben wurde gehört eigentlich nich zum Thema, wenn ihr über hdro flamen wollt macht nen neuen thread...


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

ach man, ich hab mir den anfangspost nicht mal durchgelesen. Ich will hier auch net rumflamen oder so. Aber bitte, bitte lasst das vergleichen von spielen sein. 
Man kann vllt wow dann irgendwann mit wow2 vergleichen... oder age of empires1 mit 2 und 3 oder WHATEVA!!!

man..... schlimm....

Lotro vs WoW vs GW......................................Sieger: Niemand

Das nächste duel kommt bestimmt! (ihr könnt euch so sehr darauf verlassen, wie, dass es threads zu ich hab kein rl, mein account wurde gehackt, alle dummen bitte hier ihr passwort eingeben, das soll generft werden geben wird (und zwar imemr neue^^)


So meine meinung zu dem thema 
Hochachtungsvoll Crash_Hunter (Unfallposter)


----------



## Leanwyn (14. März 2008)

Hi Crash_Hunter,

ist ja schön, dass es Tausende von diesen Threads gibt und noch viele Tausende geben wird, aber wenn sich eine Forengemeinschaft darüber auslassen will, dann sollte man sie lassen, oder? Es ist nunmal ein Thema, dass Viele inspiriert in die Tastatur zu hauen und dabei nicht nur 3 Sätze zu schreiben. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, warum liest und schreibst du etwas dazu? Lass uns doch posten soviel wir wollen, ich lass dich ja auch schreiben *schmunzel*.

Der einzige Fehler meiner Meinung nach bei solchen Threads ist, dass die einzelnen Schreiber sich etwas ungeschickt ausdrücken und den Eindruck vermitteln ihre Aussage sei allgemein gültig und es ist Pflicht eines Jeden sie zu übernehmen. Daher kommen meist dann auch einige Anfeindungen, aber sowas versuche ich zu überlesen (meist klappt das auch).

Ansonsten hab doch einfach Spass am Lesen, schmunzel über einige, stimme zu oder schüttel den Kopf, wir alle geben Meinungen wieder und keine Wahrheiten, zumindest meistens.

Lieben Gruß
Leanwyn

PS: Meiner Meinung nach ist GW mein Lieblingsspiel im Bezug auf die Fertigkeiten und die Maps. HdRo ist mein Lieblingsspiel wegen des Handwerks und WoW kann ich nicht beurteilen, habs nie gespielt.


----------



## Vetaro (14. März 2008)

Tabuno, das find ich total unfair und böse von dir. Das Thema ist schliesslich "heiler in den drei genannten spielen", und ich hab mir so viel mühe bezüglich zumindest einem dieser heiler gegeben.

Geopard, ich hab das gefühl, obwohl du mir allgemein nicht widersprichst, widerholst du deine orherige behauptung und kommst dann mit "ich weiß nicht wie, aber ich hätte das anders (und zwar besser) gemacht". So ungefähr stell ich mir auch den Gesprächsinhalt bei Stammtischen vor. Wie wärs, wenn du uns einfach mitteilst, *wie* du es besser gemacht hättest, wenn du möchtest auch in einem neuen Thread damit du dich besser fühlst, und wir kommen wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück?


----------



## geopard (17. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Geopard, ich hab das Gefühl, obwohl du mir allgemein nicht widersprichst, widerholst du deine orherige behauptung und kommst dann mit "ich weiß nicht wie, aber ich hätte das anders (und zwar besser) gemacht". So ungefähr stell ich mir auch den Gesprächsinhalt bei Stammtischen vor. Wie wärs, wenn du uns einfach mitteilst, *wie* du es besser gemacht hättest, wenn du möchtest auch in einem neuen Thread damit du dich besser fühlst, und wir kommen wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück?



Wenn auch noch meine Vorschläge gefragt werden, dann schreibe ich das natürlich gerne rein. 
Ich würde jetzt an der Stelle der Entwickler nicht mehr viel an der Grafik machen sondern den Schwerpunkt ganz und alleine den Animationen und dem Kampfsystem legen. Auch Banalce des Spiels und Gameplay ist sehr wichtig meiner Meinung nach. 

Die RP games sind fast alle aufgebaut auf das System des Dungeon & Dragons. Ich habe das mit meinen Freunden damals mit Bücher und Würfel gespielt bevor es überhaupt irgendwelche Spiele gab. Ich würde aber alles nicht davon ableiten sondern im Spiel etwas verändern. Ich hätte bei Lord of the rings das Spiel anderes gestaltet. Schwerpunkt auf Gruppierungen gelegt. Daß eine Gruppe von Gefährten eine Quest beginnen oder eine Aufgabe meistern. So ist es doch im Film auch. Das könnte Schatzsuche sein, Entdeckung eines Landes, Transport von etwas (Mensch was lebendiges, Geld, Nachricht /Botschaft oder Hilfe). Es macht letztendlich mehr Spaß zusammen zu spielen als alleine zu questen. 

Ich bin auch nicht für ein Hit Point System. Durch Exp sollte man nicht mehr Lebenspunkte bekommen, sondern die Kampffähigkeiten verbessern. Es gibt dadurch sehr viele Unterschiede zwischen den Neuanfängern und den hoch Level Spielern. Es sollte ein Alterungsprozess geben. 

Der Kampf sollte dann ungefähr so ausschauen. Es gibt welche, die im Kampf Schläge einstecken können und diese Schläge oder Angriffe aktif blocken können. Es gibt auch welche, die passiv den Schlägen oder Angriffen ausweichen. Diese Aktionen sollte man schon im Spiel sehen können. Der Tanker, der einsteckt hält den Schlägen stand und kann sie einstecken. Im Gegensatz zu welchen, die sehr schwer zu treffen sind. Die weichen aus, bücken sich, rennen weg, ziehen sich zurück sind im Kampf sehr beweglich und kaum zu treffen. Kraft, Masse, Beweglichkeit usw. sollten in diesem Kampfsystem schon deutlich zu sehen sein. 
Nach meiner Vorstellung würde das auch wirklich sehr cool aussehen. Die Bedienung wäre ganz einfach. Man müßte dabei nicht verschiedene Tasten benutzen, so wie es bei richtigen Kampfspielen ist.
Die Magier ziehen ihre Kräfte von anderen Welten oder Dimensionen und die Priester von den Göttern. Das sind die Regel von D&D.  Die Magier müssen aber viel studieren und lernen. Die Priester dafür beten. Man kann im Spiel auch vieles so entwickeln, daß die Magier mehr am studieren sind und die Priester am beten oder nehmen Kontakte mit den Göttern auf. 

Ich kann das alles jetzt hier nicht beschreiben, weil das sehr schwer zu erklären  ist. Aber ich habe schon eine eigene Vorstellung. Leider kann ich das nicht umsetzen. Es ist immer besser einige Grundlagen zu entwickeln und auf diese Bausteine das Kampfsystem und die Geschichte des Spiels aufzubauen. Das fehlt mir am Spiel.


----------



## Vetaro (17. März 2008)

Gekürzt, entscheidendes Dickgeschrieben:


geopard schrieb:


> Die RP games sind fast alle aufgebaut auf das System des Dungeon & Dragons.
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht für ein Hit Point System. Durch Exp sollte man nicht mehr Lebenspunkte bekommen, sondern die Kampffähigkeiten verbessern.* Es gibt dadurch sehr viele Unterschiede zwischen den Neuanfängern und den hoch Level Spielern*.* Es sollte ein Alterungsprozess geben*.
> 
> ...



Blocken und Ausweichen *ist* im Spiel sichtbar. Wovon du sprichst, ist der Wächter. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass er beide Ideen auf einmal beinhaltet, und dass man zwar erfolgreich den Charakter rumrennen lassen kann, das aber nicht wirkt. Nach deiner Beschreibung klingt es aber nicht so, als wäre die Auswirkung auf den Kampf dabei besonders wichtig.

Es _gibt_ deutliche unterschiede zwischen Anfängern und hochleveligen Spielern, und beim Stufenaufstieg _wird_ man stärker. Jede Fertigkeit wird zahlenmäßig verbesserrt, ebenso Attribute.

Wieso sollte man einen Alterungsprozess bei Levelaustieg sehen? Ich hab's schon vor ein paar minuten in einem anderen Thread gesehen: Ist das logisch, statt "Level" "Jahre" zu sagen? Wenn einige Charaktere zweimal pro Tag Geburtstag haben? Bei HdRO, wo Ingame von Spielbeginn bis zur Vernichtung des Ringes ein Dreivierteljahr vergeht?

Man müsste beim Kämpfen nicht verschiedene Tasten benutzen, weil man so viel rumrennt. Sprichst du davon, dass du dein Spiel für Wii planst? Heisst das, dass man nur zwei Fertigkeiten haben wird, bzw. alles wie bei Black & White mit Gesten steuert?



> Es ist immer besser einige Grundlagen zu entwickeln und auf diese Bausteine das Kampfsystem und die Geschichte des Spiels aufzubauen


 Gut. Erst denken.

Zufälligerweise existiert die Geschichte des Spiels aber schon ein bisschen länger als HdRO, und genau darum ging es ja auch. Wenn wir da nicht irgendwie aneinander vorbei gesprochen haben, hattest du einige ideen, was man an HdRO deutlich besser hätte machen können, anhand von konkreten Beispielen und Stellen, die dir nicht gefielen. Also sehe ich diesen Letzten Punkt mal auch den Bezug zu HdRO:

Du willst einfach so  solche Magie und derartigen Götterglauben bei HdR einführen? Tolle Idee, schlag's doch mal den Entwicklern vor, das machen die bestimmt mit größter Freude!

Nur: Die eigentliche Frage kommt mir irgendwie noch unbeantwortet vor: Was würdest du beim Problem der tiefen Stürze und der Barden, die mehr schaden mit pling pling als mit ihren schwertern machen?


----------



## geopard (18. März 2008)

Ich weiß es ist schwer zu erklären, aber ich versuche es. Außerdem werden diese Vorstellungen sowieso nicht umgesetzt, daß man sich nicht unbedingt damit beschäftigen müßte.

Das Leveln allgemein würde ich abschaffen. Level 1 oder 50 würde es gar nicht geben. Was man im Laufe der Zeit und der Kämpfe verbessert sind Attribute: Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Lernen mit Waffen umzugehen, Fittness, Intelligenz, Willenkraft usw. Je nachdem was für Eigenschaften man am meisten einsetzt. So würde sich der Fighter in physischen Eigenschaften ausbilden und der Magier in Intelligenz und Willenskraft. 

Das Combat System würde anderes aussehen. Schurken, Magier, Jäger oder chars die leichte Rüstungen tragen würden mehr defensiv kämpfen (Ausweichen und zu stechen). Bei Wächtern oder Tanker würde es so aussehen, daß sie die Schläge einstecken und mehr blockieren. Nicht aus dem Weg gehen sondern dagegen halten. Im Spiel stecken alle chars die Schläge ein. Ausweichen kommt seltener vor. Die Art und Weise wie jeder Char kämpft ist auch nicht unterschiedlich. Die Kämpfen alle gleich und setzen dabei ihre powers ein. Das ist alles. Die Technik sollte anderes ausschauen und die Stärken deutlicher werden.

Alterungsprozess betrifft nur die Zeit, die man in der Welt verbringt. Jeder sollte ein Alter haben und mit der Zeit sollten die Chars auch älter werden. Es gibt uralte level 50 oder bei WoW 70 Chars. Wenn man limit erreicht hat, wird es sowieso eintöniger. Da kann Jeder wieder einen neuen Char erstellen. Es würde eine gewisse Zirkulation geben. Das wäre bestimmt sinnvoll. Außerdem würde es bunt werden. Alte und Junge Chars nebeneinander kämpfen zu sehen. Ein alter Magier mit den Jungen Kämpfern unterwegs. Durch die Levelbehebung gäbe es auch nicht so viele Unterschiede sondern nur Stärken und Schwächen, daß alle Chars miteinander ein Team bilden können.

Zu der Bedienung und Kampfsystem kann ich noch viel schreiben. Man muß nur mit der Maus arbeiten sonst nichts. Fast alles läuft sonst automatisiert je nachdem was für ein Kampfstil der Char hat. Es gäbe nicht so viele Powers. Wenig aber sinnvoll. Jeder Char hätte z.B. einen spezialen Angriff oder Verteidigung (In der Leiste als icon) den man einfach nur betätigen muß. Etwas ähnlich wie bei city of heroes. 
Als Beispiel: Priester könnten sich z.B. unaufmerksam machen im Kampf. Knien und Beten daß die Aufmerksamkeit der Monster oder Gegner den anderen Chars gewidmet wird. Schurken z.B. auf ganz defensive schalten. Daß sie sich nur auf die Verteidigung konzentrieren und damit sehr schwer zu treffen sind. Dabei aber keine Angriffe haben und kein Schaden hinzufügen können. Daß man auch die Powers weiter ausbilden kann usw.
Dann noch einige Punkte:

- Ein Wesen kann bei schweren Verletzungen nicht so gut kämpfen wie in voller Frische !
- Mit verbesserter Rüstung sollten die Wesen leichter zu treffen sein, weil sie unbeweglicher werden aber dafür mehr Schaden ausstehen (damage resistance) und nicht umgekehrt daß sie schwerer zu treffen sind.
- Größe und Masse eines Wesens spielt eine sehr große Rolle (physik Momentum Theorie). Der Schaden ist propotional zu Masse und Geschwindigkeit eines Körpers. Deswegen ist es unmöglich daß eine Fliege mit einem Stich auch wenn es 5 damage macht einen Riesen tötet, der durch Kampf nur noch 3 Hit points hat. Eine Fliege kann einen Riesen oder z.B. einen Elefanten niemals töten. Das müßte ein Spiel auch wiedergeben können.
- Kleinere Wesen sind schwerer zu treffen weil die meistens beweglicher sind. Es muß auch eine Relation geben wie Grüße/Beweglichkeit und dazu auch die Trefferqoute. Ein Elefant ist viel leichter mit einem Bogen/Pfeil zu treffen als ein Vogel, der rumfliegt. Mit den Schußwaffen zu treffen ist eigentlich verdammt schwer. Im Spiel ist die Trefferquote genauso gut wie die Nahkampfwaffen. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein.
- Die meisten Kämpfe auch mit Monstern und Tieren findet auf der Erde statt und nicht im Stehen !!! Habe noch nie in einem Spiel gesehen, daß man sich zum Boden zieht und den Kampf dort weiterführt. Immer dasselbe. Die Gegner kommen aufeinander zu, stellen sich nebeneinander und fangen Schläge zu verteilen. Daß einer den Anderen umrennt, umwirft, zum Boden zieht, wegstößt gibt es nicht. 

Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage.
Barde sind eigentlich Schurken, die charismatisch hervortreten. Die müßten wie die Schurken kämpfen. Viel dexterity, Ausweichen, Zwei Hände benutzen, Schnelligkeit usw. Ihre Stärke ist auch Charisma. Ich würde ihnen besonodere Fähigkeiten der Schneiderei geben, daß sie alles mögliche krearieren können und richtig hübsch aussehen. In der Gesellschaft sollten sie mit ihrem Charm ein Bonus haben und eventuell auch NPC mit sich kämpfen lassen, die sich in sie verliebt haben. 

Der Sturz würde sich auf die Lebenspunkte auswirken. Daß man bis 5 oder 10 metern mit der Geschicklichkeit Schaden reduzieren könnte. Der letztendlich enstandene Schaden sollte entweder als Lebenspunkte abgezogen werden oder nach gewissen Stufen einige Auswirkungen am Körper haben. Schaden z.B. 5-10 Prellungen, 10-15 Knochenbrüche+ Prellungen oder innere Blutungen, 15-20 multiple Brüche wie bei Polytrauma und Tot. 

Ich hätte noch vieles anderes gestaltet. Es ist schon machbar. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, daß sich die Leute nicht mit sowas sondern mehr mit der Grafik und der Geschichte beschäftigen. ich hätte halt die Schwerpunkte anderes gelegt.


----------



## RoOniX (18. März 2008)

mal ganz zu dem ersten post....du weist schon das DamageMeters nciht die Aggro anzeigt? 
:-D
sondern den schaden...un man kann auch wesentlich mehr schaden austeilen als der tank und trotzdem ned die aggro kriegen...
die aggro zeigt das AddOn Omen
:-D


----------



## Norei (18. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist schwer zu erklären, aber ich versuche es. Außerdem werden diese Vorstellungen sowieso nicht umgesetzt, daß man sich nicht unbedingt damit beschäftigen müßte.
> <snipped>


Es entstehen jetzt so viele MMOs, dass du vielleicht einfach versuchen solltest, in einem MMO als Designer anzuheuern. Allerdings habe ich bei deiner Beschreibung das Gefühl, dass du vorher ein paar Semester Game Design studieren solltest. Und vielleicht in ein bis zwei Offline Spielen mitentwickelt haben solltest. Das sind alles schöne Wünsche, aber alle gleichzeitig in einem MMO umzusetzen, ist technisch und wirtschaftlich SEHR anspruchsvoll.


----------



## geopard (18. März 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Es entstehen jetzt so viele MMOs, dass du vielleicht einfach versuchen solltest, in einem MMO als Designer anzuheuern. Allerdings habe ich bei deiner Beschreibung das Gefühl, dass du vorher ein paar Semester Game Design studieren solltest. Und vielleicht in ein bis zwei Offline Spielen mitentwickelt haben solltest. Das sind alles schöne Wünsche, aber alle gleichzeitig in einem MMO umzusetzen, ist technisch und wirtschaftlich SEHR anspruchsvoll.



Die neuen Spiele sind alle sehr anspruchsvoll. Lotro, WoW oder was jetzt neu kommen wird AoC. Ist enorm kompliziert und sehr anspruchsvoll. Das Gamedesign ist nur anderes und hat wenig Ähnlichkeiten mit den anderen Spielen. Wenn man schon von vorne weiß, was man will und konkret daran arbeitet dann kann man es auch realisieren. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Machbar ist es aufjedenfall.


----------



## Vetaro (18. März 2008)

Ja. Also ich sag zu deinen Ideen mal nicht viel. Aber hier ein paar Anregungen:

Final Fantasy 2
Ultima Online
Fire Emblem
Spiel mal einen Barden, was du über den erzählst ist mit folgendem zu vergleichen: "Also für mich ist Batman eigentlich ein fetter kerl mit einer Pappnase. Ich finde, er kann gut Häuser bauen, deswegen gebe ich ihm einen Hammer."
 Du hast dich diesmal zwar auf das Fall-Ding bezogen, aber nur dahergelabert. Lies nochmal den Beitrag, wo ich das Problem mit dem Fallen erkläre und geh darauf ein.

Ich weiß, dass es beim Spieledesignen scheitert, aber eine gute Methode, auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzukommen, ist, ein Rollenspiel zu entwerfen. Darauf bauen sogar ganz schön viele Spiele erstmal auf, das ganze an nen computer zu bringen, kann man nachher noch machen. Da du ja mit Kampf anfangen willst, schreib nur ein einfaches Kampfsystem und bau das auf.

Wenn man darüber eine Weile nachdenkt, wird einem auch vieles auffallen, und bei mir zumindest sorgt es dafür, dass so ideen dann drastisch gekürzt werden.

Unter anderem, dass mein Bezug zu Priestern und Magiern in HdRO im letzten Beitrag ironisch war.


----------



## geopard (18. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du hast dich diesmal zwar auf das Fall-Ding bezogen, aber nur dahergelabert. Lies nochmal den Beitrag, wo ich das Problem mit dem Fallen erkläre und geh darauf ein.



Ich weiß nicht was du mit dahergelabert meinst.

Du hast geschrieben, daß man niemanden mit einer Variante zufrieden stellen kann. Das ist mir auch durchaus bewußt, daß man es nicht allen gut machen kann. 

Ich habe beschrieben, wie ich das meiner Meinung vernünftiger geregelt hätte. Was passiert, wenn die Charaktere sterben, kann man noch diskutieren. Aber ein Sturz sollte physikalisch ein Schaden am Körper ausüben und das nach der Höhe des Sturzes. Je länger man fällt desto mehr Schaden kann man erleiden. Nach einem gewissen Punkt hat man die max Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht. Wegen des Luftwiderstandes kann man nicht schneller werden, weil wir in einer Atmosphäre leben. 

Das ist einfach zu berechnen. Wenn man es aber nicht weiß, kann man es auch nicht in das Spiel integrieren. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Entwickler eine Ahnung davon haben.


----------



## Norei (18. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Je länger man fällt desto mehr Schaden kann man erleiden. Nach einem gewissen Punkt hat man die max Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht. Wegen des Luftwiderstandes kann man nicht schneller werden, weil wir in einer Atmosphäre leben.
> 
> Das ist einfach zu berechnen. Wenn man es aber nicht weiß, kann man es auch nicht in das Spiel integrieren. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Entwickler eine Ahnung davon haben.


Ich glaube schon, dass die Entwickler das wissen. Sie wissen nur auch, dass es völlig irrelevant ist, die Geschwindigkeit genau zu berechnen, weil sie ein MMORPG und keine Physiksimulation programmieren. Selbst wenn das jemand als Gimmick einbauen würde, würde irgendjemand irgendwann (hoffentlich im Stresstest) feststellen, dass dieses Gimmick dafür sorgt, dass 20% weniger Spieler gleichzeitig auf einem Server spielen können. Und tschüß, Luftwiderstand.


----------



## tekbear (18. März 2008)

Seekii schrieb:


> Was für "Top" Sippen?, ..  ich kenne keine ... Jede Sippe ist in Lotro was besonderes, ..




das ist mal echt ein guter punkt! vor allem gibt es viel öfter raidgemeinschaften, die neben den sippen existieren, womit das ganze sippengepose eh wegfällt...


----------



## geopard (18. März 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass die Entwickler das wissen. Sie wissen nur auch, dass es völlig irrelevant ist, die Geschwindigkeit genau zu berechnen, weil sie ein MMORPG und keine Physiksimulation programmieren. Selbst wenn das jemand als Gimmick einbauen würde, würde irgendjemand irgendwann (hoffentlich im Stresstest) feststellen, dass dieses Gimmick dafür sorgt, dass 20% weniger Spieler gleichzeitig auf einem Server spielen können. Und tschüß, Luftwiderstand.



Es kommt drauf an, wie man das Spiel programmiert. Wenn man es umständlich programmiert dann kannst du bei vielen Kleinigkeiten das Spiel unspielbar machen. Ich kenne sehr gute Beispiele oder Spiele in dem sowas funktioniert. Außerdem gibt es bei Lotro und WoW keine Kollisionsabfrage, die es wiederum bei AoC geben wird. Wenn solche Sachen angeblich "unmöglich" zu realisieren sind, dann ist es nur wegen der Engine.

Wie kannst du es dir sonst erklären, wenn eine Kollisionsabfrage unmöglich zu realisieren ist und es aber bei einigen Spielen klappt. Genauso das Fallen in einigen Spielen realistisch dargestellt werden kann und bei Lotro nicht.  Außerdem hat es mit dem Server nichts zu tun.


----------



## schmiedemeister (18. März 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> omg das zehnte thema zu dem scheiss da...
> versteht endlich das das VERSCHIEDENE spiele sind. jeder spielt was er will und es is sooo egal was die gemeinsam haben oder nicht wenn einem hdro nicht zusagt spielt er halt was anderes na und was solls niemand wird gezwungen. und zur erinnerung seit wann gibt es wow und seit wann hdro! es is kein wunder das wow "vielschichtiger" ist...
> und gw is auch wenn es ein online spiel is irgendwie nicht das selbe



Zum zehnten mal die selbe antwort^^


----------



## Norei (18. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es bei Lotro und WoW keine Kollisionsabfrage, die es wiederum bei AoC geben wird. Wenn solche Sachen angeblich "unmöglich" zu realisieren sind, dann ist es nur wegen der Engine.
> 
> Wie kannst du es dir sonst erklären, wenn eine Kollisionsabfrage unmöglich zu realisieren ist und es aber bei einigen Spielen klappt. Genauso das Fallen in einigen Spielen realistisch dargestellt werden kann und bei Lotro nicht.  Außerdem hat es mit dem Server nichts zu tun.


Du machst es schon wieder. Du nennst Fallen als Beispiel, ich antworte, dass das nichts bringt. Deine Antwort bezieht sich dann auf die Kollisionsabfrage, etwas, was ich gar nicht erwähnt habe. Und in welchem MMO wird Fallen realistisch dargestellt? Mit Luftwiderstandsberechnung? Die übrigens gar nicht so trivial ist, weil du zwischendurch den CW-Wert berechnen müsstest. Wenn du ein superhyperrealistisches Spiel haben willst, dann spiel im Buddelkasten. Eine realistischere Physikengine als Erde 1.0 ist zur Zeit nicht auf dem Markt. Und solltest du beim Fallen vom Baum wirklich die Geschwindigkeit erreichen, wo der Luftwiderstand die Erdbeschleunigung negiert, schreib uns mal die Erfahrung.


----------



## geopard (18. März 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Du machst es schon wieder. Du nennst Fallen als Beispiel, ich antworte, dass das nichts bringt. Deine Antwort bezieht sich dann auf die Kollisionsabfrage, etwas, was ich gar nicht erwähnt habe. Und in welchem MMO wird Fallen realistisch dargestellt? Mit Luftwiderstandsberechnung? Die übrigens gar nicht so trivial ist, weil du zwischendurch den CW-Wert berechnen müsstest. Wenn du ein superhyperrealistisches Spiel haben willst, dann spiel im Buddelkasten. Eine realistischere Physikengine als Erde 1.0 ist zur Zeit nicht auf dem Markt. Und solltest du beim Fallen vom Baum wirklich die Geschwindigkeit erreichen, wo der Luftwiderstand die Erdbeschleunigung negiert, schreib uns mal die Erfahrung.



Es gibt eine Menge Spiele, die das viel besser geregelt haben. Als Beispiel kann ich dir Gothic, Stalker, Assassin's Creed geben. Als Online Spiel kann ich als Beispiel WoW geben, wo es nicht optimal aber besser funktioniert.

Luftwiderstand negiert die Erdbeschleunigung nicht. Sorgt nur dafür daß dadurch eine max Geschwindigkeit nicht überschritten werden kann. Ich glaube du verstehst mich gar nicht. Vergiß am besten alles was ich geschrieben habe. Du bringst alles durcheinander.


----------



## Vetaro (18. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich habe beschrieben, wie ich das meiner Meinung vernünftiger geregelt hätte. Was passiert, wenn die Charaktere sterben, kann man noch diskutieren. Aber ein Sturz sollte physikalisch ein Schaden am Körper ausüben und das nach der Höhe des Sturzes. Je länger man fällt desto mehr Schaden kann man erleiden. Nach einem gewissen Punkt hat man die max Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht. Wegen des Luftwiderstandes kann man nicht schneller werden, weil wir in einer Atmosphäre leben.
> 
> Das ist einfach zu berechnen. Wenn man es aber nicht weiß, kann man es auch nicht in das Spiel integrieren. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Entwickler eine Ahnung davon haben.




Und genau das passiert! Wenn man stürzt, verletzt man sich und kann nicht mehr ordentlich laufen. Und je tiefer man stürzt, desto mehr verletzt man sich. Und wenn man ganz ganz tief stürzt, ist man tot. In wiefern stimmt das nicht mit deiner idee überein? Du erinnerst dich bestimmt noch, dass es in HdRO einfach keine Lebenspunkte *gibt*. Da kann nichts abgezogen werden.  Und warum möchtest du sowas berechnen? Was hast du davon?

Das hier ist nur ein gutes beispiel für den ganzen Rest deiner Ideen: Du versteiftst dich da auf kleinigkeiten, wegen derer niemand sagen würde "boah geil, das spiel brauch ich", während du völlig übersiehst, dass damit die gesamte Handlung zerstört würde und diese Verbesserrungen nichts mehr mit dem Grundkonzept zu tun hätten.

 Und Norei lenkt genauso ab. Ich bin hier der, der Offtopic geht, hör auf, mein Offtopic Offtopic zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## geopard (20. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und genau das passiert! Wenn man stürzt, verletzt man sich und kann nicht mehr ordentlich laufen. Und je tiefer man stürzt, desto mehr verletzt man sich. Und wenn man ganz ganz tief stürzt, ist man tot. In wiefern stimmt das nicht mit deiner idee überein? Du erinnerst dich bestimmt noch, dass es in HdRO einfach keine Lebenspunkte *gibt*. Da kann nichts abgezogen werden.  Und warum möchtest du sowas berechnen? Was hast du davon?



Das spricht meinen Vorstellungen nicht, weil der char paar Sekunden nur hinkt und dann wieder völlig normal laufen kann. Wenn man sich paar Knochen gebrochen hat, ist eine Spontanheilung nach paar Sekunden nicht möglich. Es ist natürlich sehr schwer alles realistisch zu simulieren, aber man hätte z.B. das Hinken so lange bestehen  lassen können, bis der char zu einem Healer geht oder sich selber heilen kann. Es gibt aber eine Menge Sachen, die man besser machen oder anderes gestalten kann. 

Was Lebenspunkte und Schadenberechnung angeht. Man muß schon eine vernünftige Relation haben was Schaden und Körperverletzung angeht. Das haben die meisten Spiele mit Lebenspunkten versucht zu regeln. Mit Moralpunkten ist das keine gute Lösung. Ich denke nicht, daß dieses System lange bestehen bleibt oder als Vorbild genommen werden kann. Es gibt da andere Beispiele oder Spiele, die das mit anderen Methoden gelöst haben. Aber letztendlich ist das bei keinem richtig ausgereift.


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2008)

Gut. Wir kommen also zu folgendem Schluss:

Da HdRO ein Moral- statt Lebenspunktesystem hat, wird es nicht lange bestehen bleiben. Gründe gegen dieses System sind, dass Charaktere zum Beispiel beim Fallen keinen Lebenspunkteschaden erleiden können und... äh, gell.
 Ein weiterer deutlicher Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel ist, dass man nach dem Stürzen von beliebigen Klippen  schon kurze zeit später wieder normal laufen kann, anstatt, wie das ja in der Realität wäre, dass man bis zum nächsten Heiler (Krankenhaus) humpeln müsste, dort ein paar Tage rumliegt und erst dann weitermachen kann.

Eine andere schöne lösung wäre, wenn man *gar nicht* mehr laufen könnte und erstmal auf einen Charakter, der Heiler ist, warten muss, bis er zufällig vorbei kommt, um um Hilfe zu schreien.


----------



## Moriar (20. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Das spricht meinen Vorstellungen nicht, weil der char paar Sekunden nur hinkt und dann wieder völlig normal laufen kann. Wenn man sich paar Knochen gebrochen hat, ist eine Spontanheilung nach paar Sekunden nicht möglich.



Wenn eine Kniesehne von einem Krieger durchtrennt wird lauft man auch nicht einfach nur langsamer und kann nach ein paar Sekunden wieder mit normaler Geschwindigkeit laufen, sonder liegt erstmal vor Schmerz am Boden und kann Monatelang auf die Genesung warten

Wenn du betäubt wirst stehst du auch nicht einfach so torkelnd umher und bist nach genau 5 oder 10 Sekunden wieder bei Sinnen.

Diese Liste könnte man erweitern bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Ich hab mich aus einem Grund den ich nicht kenne diese sinnlose Konversation durchgelesen (Langeweile wird der Schuldige gewesen sein), und Geopard... ich glaube dir erklären zu können, wieso das Kampfsystem zuteil so entwickelt wurde und wieso dein Gegner bei zuwenig Moral stirbt. Weil das jedoch so viele Vorposter versucht haben (zuteil in freundlichen und auch weniger freundlichen Ton) nehme ich mir nicht die Zeit um bereits erwähntes nochmal zu wiederholen.

Da sich diese Diskussion wie schon erwähnt ins gegenseitige Beleidigen ausartet hoffe ich auf einen Mod der diesen Thread verriegelt

ach und PS: Es gibt KEINE Magie im HdR. Es gibt die Maias und das wars dann auch. Also vergleicht den Kundiger nicht mit einem Mage.


----------



## geopard (20. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gut. Wir kommen also zu folgendem Schluss:
> 
> Da HdRO ein Moral- statt Lebenspunktesystem hat, wird es nicht lange bestehen bleiben. Gründe gegen dieses System sind, dass Charaktere zum Beispiel beim Fallen keinen Lebenspunkteschaden erleiden können und... äh, gell.
> Ein weiterer deutlicher Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel ist, dass man nach dem Stürzen von beliebigen Klippen  schon kurze zeit später wieder normal laufen kann, anstatt, wie das ja in der Realität wäre, dass man bis zum nächsten Heiler (Krankenhaus) humpeln müsste, dort ein paar Tage rumliegt und erst dann weitermachen kann.
> ...



Nein wir kommen zu einem anderen Schluss !!

Daß die Spieler vorsichtiger sein müssen und nicht beliebig sich runterlassen können, weil es schwere Folgen hat, wenn man tief runterstürzt. Mit dieser Konstallation kann man lange Wege schnell verkürzen, wenn man sich fallen läßt. 


Bei meiner Version wären die Folgen dann, daß der Spieler wenn er sich verletzt hat so lange humpelt  (oder seine Geschwindigkeit reduziert)  bis er von einem Priester oder einem Heiler geheilt wird.  Bis dahin muß er rumhumpeln, wenn er sich die Knochen gebrochen hat.  Ist ja auch logisch. Eine spontane Heilung gibt es nicht. 

Die andere Lösung mit nicht mehr laufen können finde ich gut. Aber die Folgen, daß man warten muß, bis einer vorbei kommt, ist natürlich als Folge nicht hinnehmbar. Keiner wartet stundenlang am Rechner bis ein Heiler vorbeikommt. Entweder sollte man den Chars die Möglichkeit geben sich zu einem anderen Platz zu teleportieren oder die Möglichkeit geben Hilfe zu holen bei solchen Fällen. Zum Beispiel die Götter um Hilfe bitten, die eventuell auch einige Nachteile mit sich bringt. Je nachdem wie man das Spiel balanzieren möchte.

Die andere Schlußfolgerung ist, daß du alles was ich schreibe so hinstellen willst, daß es unvernünftig wird. Jede Äußerung oder Idee  ist ein Quatsch, weil das Spiel mit dieser Konstellation perfekt ist. Man kann es nicht besser machen, weil das Spiel von Experten erstellt wurde, die sich damit bestens auskennen. Daher müssen auch die Ideen von geopard entweder unrealisierbar sein oder unvernünftig. 
Das nennt man Fanatismus und mit Fanatiker sollte man nicht diskutieren, weil es nichts bringt.


----------



## Lamatard (20. März 2008)

Kann man meinen Thread closen ? Ist ja völlig vom thema ab hier ....

Das ist ein Spiel und ging hier um den Unterschied der Heiler.......

Das Spiel hat mit Realität nix zu tun .....
Vlt. bei Second Life, das man realistisches einbaut aber Lotro ist eine Phantasie Geschichte ....

Oder habt ihr schon mal Orks in der Realität gesehn .....
Wenn man in der Realität von ner Klippe springt hat man das Genick gebrochen und ist tot .....
D.H. in Lotro Ende mit zocken Character tot .... neuen anfangen....
In der Realität... 
..kann ich mit dem größten willen und Kraft keinen stunnen ohnen Körperkontakt.....
..keine Licht, Feuer kegel auf andere schießen .....
..nicht über den Luftweg heilen ....
..hebt man nicht die Hand und ein Pferd kommt
..kann man nicht auf ein Pferd steigen und schwups die wub von München nach Hamburg reisen....
..sollte man seine Mitmenschen nicht umhaun/töten und looten, das nennt man Diebstahl,
Raubüberfall, Mord ... und man kommt ins Gefängnis 
..bei Tieren die man tötet ist es Sachbeschädigung und wird nicht ganz so hart bestraft,
aber wenn man anfängt denen vor Ort das Fell abzuziehen, die Krallen rauszureißen, die Zähne zu nehmen, den Darm rauszuholen und erklären das man die für sein Handwerk braucht , sollten ruck zuck die Männer mit der weißen Jacke da sein .....

........

Es sollte klar sein das dies ein PHANTASIE Spiel ist und keine Realität darstellt ....
entweder es gefällt so oder nicht......
Wenn du meinst du kannst noch nicht laufen und es realistisch haben willst und vlt auf einem RP Server bist,
frag nen heiler ob er den Weg zu dir macht um dir zu helfen.... er sollte aber im Umkreis von 20m sein da er dich sonst nicht hören kann, Chat gibts in der Realität nicht, und Handys nicht im Spiel.... am besten bleib liegen und fang nen neuen Char an oder stell auf gehen um und beweg dich langsam zum nächsten Aussenposten....... 
Wenn du was realistisches haben willst geh vor die Tür ....
das reale Leben bietet Spannung pur in ner echt geilen Grafik auflösung.....
*---to be closed----*


----------



## geopard (20. März 2008)

Moriar schrieb:


> Da sich diese Diskussion wie schon erwähnt ins gegenseitige Beleidigen ausartet hoffe ich auf einen Mod der diesen Thread verriegelt



Sorry aber ich habe mit Beleidigungen überhaupt nicht angefangen. Ich habe hier nur geschrieben, wie man hätte es anderes machen können. Das betrifft auch nur das Spiel und nicht die Personen hier, die diesen Thread sich hier durchlesen. Da mußt du mir auch mal erklären oder ein anderer warum man mich deswegen beleidigen muß, wenn ich hier sowas reinschreibe. 

Man kann schreiben die Idee ist nicht gut. Oder ergänzen, verbessern, eine andere Idee hinzufügen, wenn man darüber diskutieren möchte. Wenn man daran überhaupt keine Interesse hat, dann braucht man auch nichts reinzuschreiben. Aber beleidigen ?? Das verstehe ich nicht. Bitte um eine Erklärung.


----------



## Gromthar (20. März 2008)

Tut mir echt leid, aber ich kann dieses Problem beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich spiele in HdRO einen Wächter, und finde das Kampfsystem überaus einfallsreich umgesetzt. Wenn ich jetzt mal direkt den Wächter aus HdRO mit einem Krieger aus WoW vergleiche, fallen mir direkt zwei Unterschiede auf, die allein schon reichen bei HdRO zu bleiben:
Das Tanksystem bei HdRO ist großartig gemacht. In WoW war mit das Tankdasein immer zu fas und langweilig, es hatte wenig Anspruch, wenige Effekte, kkaum bis keine Gimmiks. In HdRO hingehen spotte ich einen Gegner (oder mehrere) mit einem richtige Schrei. Mein Zwerg reißt den Mund auf und brüllt den Gegner wie ein Tier an - find ich klasse. Oder aber eine reaktive Fähigkeit, die durch einen Block aktiv wird und auch bei mehreren Gegner Bedrohung erzeugt: der Zwerg nimmt sein Schild und klopft ein paar mal mit seiner Axt auf das Schild drauf - einfach knuffig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alles in allem finde ich persönlich HdRO wesentlich besser gelungen.
- Das Kampfsystem ist interessant, besonders durch die ganzen reaktiven Fähigkeiten aller Klassen.
- Die Chars sehen prima aus, auch wenn man da noch nacharbeiten könnte.
- Housing
- Individualisierung
- Das Spiel geht ab etwa Stufe 20 schon so richtig los - nicht erst ab Maxlevel
- Die Quests sind meist abwechslungsreicher als bei WoW, die Story ist vor allem besser, und man hat durch die Questreihen in jedem Gebiet 6-keine Ahnung wie viele Gruppenquests für auch eine Menge kleine Instanzdungeons.
- Buch der Taten ist super, die legendären Traits eine tolle Idee
- Die Community ist wesentlich reifer; kaum bis gar kein "lol", "rofl", "noobs", etc. pp
- Man findet immer in allen Levelbereichen Leute zum gemeinsamen Questen, ausserdem helfen oft auch Maxlevel-Spieler wenn man nett fragt.
- Es ist ein RP Game! WoW ist das nicht! Blizzard hat nie irgendwas für Rollenspieler getan und daher fast alle verloren.
- Graftik ist wesentlich besser! Trollhöhen und Nebelgebirge sind grandios und meine Lieblinge.
- Ich mag die bunte HdR-Welt. Nicht alles ist so Zuckersüß wie viele meinen, sondern sehr vielfältig - besonders im Rollenspiel.

Edit: ach ja, das Raiden in HdRO kenne ich zwar noch nicht aus eigener Hand, aber in WoW bestand es z.B. bei einem Magier aus 1-2 Tasten. Wenn ich das mal mit dem Kundigen, als Fernkampf-"Magie"-Klasse (ja, ich weiss, so richtig Magie ists ja nicht^^) vergleiche, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das jemals langweilig werden könnte. *g*


----------



## Pvblivs Avrelivs (20. März 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Man kann schreiben die Idee ist nicht gut. Oder ergänzen, verbessern, eine andere Idee hinzufügen, wenn man darüber diskutieren möchte. Wenn man daran überhaupt keine Interesse hat, dann braucht man auch nichts reinzuschreiben. Aber beleidigen ?? Das verstehe ich nicht. Bitte um eine Erklärung.



Ich finde die Idee gut. Auch ich empfinde die Strafen für Stürze als zu vergänglich.

Zur Moral-vs.-Hitpoints-Diskussion: Ich denke oft darüber nach wozu man ein Hitpoints-(HP)-Modell haben will. Ich denke das funktioniert bei einzelnen Lebewesen nicht. Hitpoints sind ein Relikt aus alten Strategie-Spielen um sich verkleinernde Heere zu simulieren. In Rolemaster-Rollenspielen stürzt man und man kann dann kaum noch kämpfen.

Im Kampf mit Schwert und Bogen gibt es meist vier Arten von Ausgängen:
 - nich getroffen (geblockt, ausgewichen) -> kein Effekt
 - glimpflich (Schramme, unkritisch, Spucke drauf und gut ist) -> reduziert aber die Moral, vor allem wenn häufiger
 - Arm/Bein ab, Niere aufgespießt (Heiler ist und sollte nötig sein)
 - tot (gibts bei HDRO nicht)
Meine Erachtens sind die letzten beiden Ausgänge die einzigen reellen physisch beinträchtigenden. Und auch die welche mit Abstand am häufigsten bei Angriffen aus dem Hinterhalt auftreten sollten.

HDRO muss von alledem etwas abstrahieren. Es gibt keinen Tod, außer für Questgegner. Wär auch blöd. Ansonsten ist die Bewusstlosigkeit nach Moralverlust nur der Ausdruck einer langen Flucht aus dem Kampf. HDRO ist aber trotzdem etwas zu weich in Bezug auf Kampfschäden und Verwundungen für meinen Geschmack. Wunden sollten häufiger sein und man müsste sie heilen lassen (Ersatz-Arm aus dem Elben-Ersatzteillager). Und das ist eine andere Aufgabe als die Moral aufzuhübschen (Schöne Worte machen euphorisch, schlechte Musik rasend).

Ich finde es sollte auch Angriffe geben die einen im Überraschungsmoment fast umbringen (starke Wunde, Moral halbiert). Kombiniert mit ein paar ausgefeilteren Tarnungs-Regeln (z.B. im Wald ist eine Einzelperson schwer aufzuspüren, auf Ebenen ist schlecht mit Tarnen, große Heere dagegen riecht, hört und sieht man schon aus Kilometern Entfernung). Angriffe aus dem Verborgenen mit Pfeil und Bogen. Slay and Hide gegen lang auseinandergezogene Schlachtzüge. Da wäre auch das PvMP wesentlich spannender für Einzelkämpfer oder kleinere Gruppen. Wegelagerei lohnt sich. Man muss sich in der Gruppe besser koordinieren. Man überlegt sich Taktiken jenseits von Spionieren und dann in Masse angreifen / Stellungskampf. Beispiele: Auflauern zu zweit. Im Rücken eines Schlachtzuges angreifen. Wachen ausschalten. Ausschwärmen und suchen. Wälder schnell durchqueren, wenn überhaupt. Pässe/Durchgänge verminen. Schlachtzüge durch Nadelstiche auseinanderziehen. Usw.

Gruß,
Pvblivs

--

Edit: 2 Worte mehr zu Verwundungen und dem Unsinn von Hitpoints


----------



## geopard (20. März 2008)

Pvblivs schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte auch Angriffe geben die einen im Überraschungsmoment fast umbringen (starke Wunde, Moral halbiert). Kombiniert mit ein paar ausgefeilteren Tarnungs-Regeln (z.B. im Wald ist eine Einzelperson schwer aufzuspüren, auf Ebenen ist schlecht mit Tarnen, große Heere dagegen riecht, hört und sieht man schon aus Kilometern Entfernung). Angriffe aus dem Verborgenen mit Pfeil und Bogen. Slay and Hide gegen lang auseinandergezogene Schlachtzüge. Da wäre auch das PvMP wesentlich spannender für Einzelkämpfer oder kleinere Gruppen. Wegelagerei lohnt sich. Man muss sich in der Gruppe besser koordinieren. Man überlegt sich Taktiken jenseits von Spionieren und dann in Masse angreifen / Stellungskampf. Beispiele: Auflauern zu zweit. Im Rücken eines Schlachtzuges angreifen. Wachen ausschalten. Ausschwärmen und suchen. Wälder schnell durchqueren, wenn überhaupt. Pässe/Durchgänge verminen. Schlachtzüge durch Nadelstiche auseinanderziehen. Usw.



Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Das klingt gut.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (20. März 2008)

@Geopard: Ich finde deine Ideen nicht schlecht. Allerdings wird es nie so ein Spiel geben, da vielleicht 1% der Spielergemeinschaft das Spiel kaufen werden--->Der Spielehersteller macht keinen bzw. kaum Gewinn. Wie wir ja alle wissen, verfolgt ein Unternehmen allerdings das Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung. 

Ich empfehle dir allerdings dennoch einfach mal das Spiel "Leben" und die Erweiterung "Alltag" zu spielen: Geile Grafik, das Spiel ist so realistisch, wie du es gerne hättest. Vor ein paar Tagen wurde das Spiel auf Version 1.3 gepatcht. Jetzt kann man der Fraktion China zusehen, wie sie Tibet raiden um den Dalai Lama zu legen.

Aber mal ernsthaft: Spiel lieber Pen&Paper-Rollenspiele oder dergleichen (Das Schwarze Auge, Dungeons&Dragons usw.). 

MfG,
MoP


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2008)

Ich sehe hier bisher keine schlimmen Beleidigungen. Und Tikume hat's schonmal gesagt: Ich mach nicht irgendwo zu, nur weil die Leute das wollen.



geopard schrieb:


> Die andere Lösung mit nicht mehr laufen können finde ich gut. Aber die Folgen, daß man warten muß, bis einer vorbei kommt, ist natürlich als Folge nicht hinnehmbar. Keiner wartet stundenlang am Rechner bis ein Heiler vorbeikommt. Entweder sollte man den Chars die Möglichkeit geben sich zu einem anderen Platz zu teleportieren oder die Möglichkeit geben Hilfe zu holen bei solchen Fällen. Zum Beispiel die Götter um Hilfe bitten die eventuell auch einige Nachteile mit sich bringt. Je nachdem wie man das Spiel balanzieren möchte.



Also. Weisst du, woran mich das erinnert? Ich rede jetzt mal vom tiefen stürzen, wo bei HdR die Charaktere "sterben" und an einem sicheren Punkt wiedererscheinen. Klingt, abgesehen von den Umständen, irgendwie ähnlich wie "sich an einen anderen platz teleportieren" und dort die möglichkeit erhalten, wieder weiterzumachen, nicht?


----------



## geopard (21. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier bisher keine schlimmen Beleidigungen. Und Tikume hat's schonmal gesagt: Ich mach nicht irgendwo zu, nur weil die Leute das wollen.
> Also. Weisst du, woran mich das erinnert? Ich rede jetzt mal vom tiefen stürzen, wo bei HdR die Charaktere "sterben" und an einem sicheren Punkt wiedererscheinen. Klingt, abgesehen von den Umständen, irgendwie ähnlich wie "sich an einen anderen platz teleportieren" und dort die möglichkeit erhalten, wieder weiterzumachen, nicht?



Irgendwie muß ja auch das Spiel weitergehen. Man kann ja nicht verlangen, daß nach dem Tod die Spieler aufhören zu spielen oder einen anderen Char erstellen müssen. Ich hätte es so gemacht, daß wenn die Chars sterben der Gott sie wieder zum Leben bringt. Am Anfang des Spieles sucht man sich ein Gott aus. In der Mythologie gibt es reichend davon. Dann muß man diesem Gott Dienste leisten, damit man seine Unterstützung bekommen kann. Wenn man dann irgendwo stirbt kann dein Gott dich dann wieder beleben. Damit das Sterben aber nicht so schnell ohne Folgen hinüberzieht, könnten die Spieler wieder für eine kurze Zeit für ihr Gott etwas machen. 

Das Sterben sollte auch nicht sehr schnell passieren, wie in den meisten Spielen. Zunächst wenn im Kampf einer fällt ist er außer Gefecht gesetzt aber meistens nicht gestorben. Es sei denn er hat tödliche Schläge bekommen, die einen sofort umbringen. Meistens aber sollte der Char zuerst außer Gefecht gesetzt werden, daß er bewußtlos auf dem Boden liegt oder verletzt sich nicht mehr viel bewegen kann. Erst wenn alle Chars eines Teams besiegt sind, je nachdem wie die Gegner gesinnt sind, könnten sie noch alle umbringen oder auf dem Boden bewußtlos lassen. Tiere oder neutral gesinnte Monster lassen besiegte Gegner in Ruhe es sei denn sie möchten sie noch aufessen. Oder es könnte auch sein, daß einige fallen aber das Team letztlich siegt. Dann werden die restlichen Chars des Team die anderen wieder auf die Beine helfen. Das sorgt auch dafür , daß die Chars im Team nicht an sich selbst denken sondern an das Team. Daß die Mitglieder der Gruppe überleben können und auch sollten. 

Dies Teleportieren zu einem Friedhof finde ich etwas zu simple und ohne relevante Konsequenzen inszeniert. Daß die Rüstung darunter leidet ist ohne viele Überlegungen wahrscheinlich in das Spiel eingebaut worden. Man kann da eine Geschichte mit Göttern noch integrieren und für eine Abwechslung sorgen, daß die Spieler neben kämpfen noch Dienste zu ihren Göttern zeigen müssen.


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Kann man meinen Thread closen ? Ist ja völlig vom thema ab hier ....
> 
> Das ist ein Spiel und ging hier um den Unterschied der Heiler.......
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## WoWhäckka (21. März 2008)

Goldkauf ist nicht erlaubt

Edit by Xen


----------



## Vetaro (21. März 2008)

Sag mal, ich dachte, das hätten wir mitlerweile hinter uns. Ich hab es so schön akzeptiert, weil du nicht gezielt von HdRO gesprochen hast, aber: _Es werden keine solchen Götter bei HdRO eingebaut. Es wird keine derartige Magie bei HdRO eingebaut._
Das gibt's einfach nicht. So, wie Cthulluh auch nicht bei Sacred aufschlägt und bei Soul Reaver keine bunten Hässchen umher springen.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (21. März 2008)

In HdRO gibt es Götter, oder zumindest gottähnliche Wesen: die Vanjar (richtig geschrieben?). Es gibt bei der Sache nur ein Problem: Die Vanjar haben von Illuvatar (hoffentlich richtig) den Befehl erhalten sich NICHT direkt in die Angelegenheiten der Bewohner Mittelerdes einzumischen. Und wenn einer von denen mal schnell einen der Spieler wiederbeleben würde, was meinst du, was dann los wär?!

MfG,
MoP


----------



## Vetaro (21. März 2008)

Drum hab ich "solche" Götter geschrieben. Vanyar.


----------



## geopard (22. März 2008)

Naja das wäre eine schöne Geschichte gewesen mit den Göttern. 
Mir hätte sowas gefallen.


----------



## Duncon (28. März 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was dieser blöde und unsinnge Vergleich zwischen den drei Spielen soll.

Ich kenn auch alle drei Spiele und es liegt einfach auf der Hand.

Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorteile und Nachteile.

Wer raiden und PVP machen will, der ist besser mit WoW bedient. Wer spielen will ohne großen Anspruch, der spielt halt GW. 

Wer eine fantastische Geschichte erleben will und eine durchgehende Story (Epic Bücher) der spielt HDR.

Warum wechseln viele Spieler zu HDR? Ganz einfach, weil viele keinen Bock mehr haben auf stundenlanges Raiden, auf nervende Kiddy Alies die sich daran "aufge..." wenn sie stundenlang Lowies campen. Naja wie gesagt jeder hat seiner persönliche Meinung.

Nach drei Jahren WoW bin ich froh zu HDR gewechselt zu haben und bereue es in keinem Fall. Die Story ist fesselnd, der Sound als auch die Umgebung sind hammer. 

Grundsätzlich kann man alle Spiele nicht mit einander vergleichen, weil sie unterschiedliche Ansprüchen haben und stellen.


----------



## geopard (28. März 2008)

Duncon schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was dieser blöde und unsinnge Vergleich zwischen den drei Spielen soll.
> 
> Ich kenn auch alle drei Spiele und es liegt einfach auf der Hand.
> 
> ...




Ist doch etwas widersprüchlich findest du nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einmal sagst du, daß man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen kann und auf der anderen Seite tust du das selber. Nach deiner Meinung WoW wer raiden will und wer mit kiddies spielen will, HDR wer eine phantastische Geschichte erleben will und GW wer ohne großen Anspruch spielen möchte. 

GW kenne ich nicht aber bei WoW und hdro bin ich nicht so ganz deiner Meinung.
Aber grundsätzlich kann man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen und sollte es nicht machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (28. März 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> stop it !!!!!
> 
> 1. sufu?? WTF! wozu wurde die noch mal eingerichtet????
> 2. Vergleichen wir mal eine Bannane eine erdbeere und ein Apfel, oh alles obst, dass wars dann auch....
> ...




Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt immer noch, wo der Informationswert des Hinweises liegen soll, dass man die Suchfunktion benutzen kann und dass es einen solchen Thread schon gibt. Wenn Du wenigstens hergehen und einen Link auf denselben posten würdest, dann würde es vielleicht noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Im Übrigen gibt auch schon Hinweise, dass man die Suchfunktion benutzen kann. Viel zu viele für meinen Geschmack. Also schön das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen beachten....

@topic: Von allen Heilern, die ich probiert habe, hat mir der Druide ebenfalls am meisten Spaß gemacht. Ist aber, denke ich, eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ist doch okay, dass es Unterschiede zwischen den Klassen und den Spielen gibt, schließlich hat jeder andere Vorlieben.


----------



## atalante (28. März 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Und wer seine Aggro net ohne AddOn unter Kontrolle hat der sollte nochn bissel üben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ohne Aggro Addons wirst du nie das maximum an möglichem Dmg rausholen können, klar hat man keine aggro Probleme wenn ma 30% weniger dmg macht als möglich wären... 

-

Zum anderen muss man nicht lotr nicht mit wow von vor 2 Jahren vergleichen, sondern wie ist der Stand jetzt, wenn man ein konkurrenzprodukt entwickelt muss ich ja schauen das ich gleich / besser bin wie das was es gibt, nicht das ich so gut bin wie das spiel vor jahren mal war...

wobei man sagen muss das der content von lvl 1-65 bei wow doch sehr tod ist, bei lotr nich. also denken wenn ma nicht grad auf 50 ist, macht das schon spass... nicht süchtig machend würd ich jetzt dennoch nicht sagen, dann wärs kein mmorpg... evtl nicht so schlimm wie wow, aber trotzdem zu schlimm =)


----------



## MacJunkie79 (28. März 2008)

WoW verkommt dank der ganzen Addons wie Damage Meter, Ohmen, ect. zum "Technokraten"-Spiel. Ab 70 könnten die Chars aus Drahtgittern bestehen, oder das Stats-Fenster geht über den ganzen Bildschirm und man sieht sein Drahtgittermodell nur noch im Hintergrund.

Deshalb mag ich HdRo da lieber - keine Addons heißt Charbewußtsein auch im Alter.


----------



## Kalvasflam (31. März 2008)

Für mich persönlich ist LotRO klar das bessere Spiel. In fast jeder Hinsicht. Das einzige, was mir allerdings richtig abgeht, ist das fehlende PvP dort. Wenn das noch drin wäre - vielleicht nur ein einziger PvP-Shard mit Sippenkriegen etc. -, das wär was...


----------



## Lorghi (31. März 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> In HdRO gibt es Götter, oder zumindest gottähnliche Wesen: die Vanjar (richtig geschrieben?). Es gibt bei der Sache nur ein Problem: Die Vanjar haben von Illuvatar (hoffentlich richtig) den Befehl erhalten sich NICHT direkt in die Angelegenheiten der Bewohner Mittelerdes einzumischen. Und wenn einer von denen mal schnell einen der Spieler wiederbeleben würde, was meinst du, was dann los wär?!
> 
> MfG,
> MoP



Du meinst die Valar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Rest stimmt *klugscheiss*


----------



## Parat (2. April 2008)

Die Unterschiede zwischen allen genannten Spielen sind ehrlich gesagt kleiner, als es die jewieligen Fangruppen gerne hätten.

Okay, der Instanzierung ala GW kann ich wirklich nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## Matte (6. April 2008)

GW:     Eher was für Einsteiger in den Onlinespielegenre.
           Positiv:   Eine vortlaufende durch Videos unterstützte Geschichte, keine monatlichen Kosten
           Negativ:  Anfänglich hatte ich viel Spass nur durch das fehlende Craftingsystem, die niedrige
           Levelbegrenzung und instanzierte Gebiete bilden kein so Starkes Gemeinschaftsgefühl.

WoW:  Sehr komplexes Spiel jedoch auch für Einsteiger gut geeignet
           Positiv:   Sehr starke Community, schöne Instanzen und Gebiete, riesige Bosskämpfe
           Negativ:  Itemverfall, keine Storyvideos, Bescheidenes Craftingsystem, wenig eingang auf die 
           Community, teilweise prolohaftes Verhalten von Mitspielern

HdRO:  Liebevoll gestalltetes Computerspiel nach der Buchvorlage
           Positiv:   Super Craftingsystem, Liebevolle Detailierte Grafik, Hoher Wiedererkennungswert, wohl 
           beste PvE - Singelplayerspiel, Housing
           Negativ:  Schlechtes Schnellreisesystem, Questtexte mit mangelhafter Beschreibung

Denke man kann noch viel mehr schreiben sind jetzt einige Eindrücke von mir.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. April 2008)

GW hab ich nicht gespielt, deshalb sag ich dazu nix. Vortlaufend schreibt man mit f also eher fortlaufend.

WoW hat eine große Community aber ob sie wirklich stark ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und um gute Ingame-Videos zu bekommen in WoW musst Du Dich nur vom Boss umhauen lassen. ;-)

Das Crafting-System in HdRo ist nicht viel anders als das in WoW - es ist anders organisiert, aber letztlich ist es das gleiche. Wiedererkennungswert hast Du nur, wenn Du Herr der Ringe kennst und ob das Housing so ein Vorteil ist weiß ich nicht. Ich spiel ja HdRo um Orks platt zu machen und nicht um ein Kaffekränzchen zu veranstalten - da nehm ich dann lieber Sims.
Beim Schnellreisesystem gäbs tatsächlich noch Verbesserungsbedarf. Man muss teilweise selbst auf mittleren Strecken öfters Umsteigen und ich find's ein bisschen teuer. Die Questtexte muss man sich halt nur durchlesen, dann findet man auch was man braucht. Bei WoW läuft bei mir immer ein zweiter Rechner mit Buffed mit, damit ich die Koordinaten für das Quest suchen kann, bei HdRo hab ich das bisher nur zwei mal gebraucht.


----------



## Bavario (7. April 2008)

Hab jetzt mit HDRO begonnen und kann noch nicht soviel drüber sagen. Bei WOW ist man dann erfolgreich, wenn man verdammt viel Zeit reinsteckt. Da ich aber nicht jeden Tag 20 BGs oder 25 Tagesquests machen kann verschliesst sich mir mit der Zeit der eh kaum vorhandene Spielinhalt. Und ich hoffe auch drauf, daß in HDRO die Community "erwachsener" ist...


----------



## Vetaro (7. April 2008)

(Hier scheint eine antwort, die ich vorhin mal geschrieben habe, verschluckt worden zu sein


MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Wiedererkennungswert hast Du nur, wenn Du Herr der Ringe kennst [absatz von Vetaro eingefügt]
> 
> und ob das Housing so ein Vorteil ist weiß ich nicht. Ich spiel ja HdRo um Orks platt zu machen und nicht um ein Kaffekränzchen zu veranstalten - da nehm ich dann lieber Sims.



1. Kennen wohl ausser dir praktisch alle HdRO-Spieler HdR
2. Gibt es Rollenspieler. Die sich z.B. dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie auch gerne mal Housing haben, selbst, wenn dafür keine neuen Monster zum kaputthauen eingefügt werden.


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

Bavario schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit HDRO begonnen und kann noch nicht soviel drüber sagen. Bei WOW ist man dann erfolgreich, wenn man verdammt viel Zeit reinsteckt. Da ich aber nicht jeden Tag 20 BGs oder 25 Tagesquests machen kann verschliesst sich mir mit der Zeit der eh kaum vorhandene Spielinhalt. Und ich hoffe auch drauf, daß in HDRO die Community "erwachsener" ist...




Bei HDRO brauchst du auch viel Zeit für die Quests. Die meiste Zeit verbringt man bei laufen und Quest items oder Questgeber zu suchen. Es sei denn du kennst die Quests schon und weißt wohin du hinlaufen mußt. Hierbei steckt man genauso viel Zeit rein nur der Unterschied ist, daß man diese Zeit anderes verbringt. Wenn man level 50 erreicht hat, ist auch der Reiz zum größten Teil weg, daß man einen neuen Charakter mal probieren möchte. 

Also Zeit nimmt jedes Spiel in Anspruch. Ist nur die Frage, wie diese Zeit in Anspruch genommen wird. Die Grafik ist bei HDRO schon sehr schön, aber trotzdem möchte ich persönlich nicht diese Zeit um Questlösungen  suchen oder rumlaufen  durch die Landschaft investieren. 
In dieser Beziehung gefällt mir WoW besser.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. April 2008)

Also Questgeber such ich bei HdRo kaum. Questobjekte mal schon eher - vor allem wenn in der Beschreibung steht "nördlich von bli bla blub" kanns auch schon mal nordöstlich sein.


----------



## Marlixon (8. April 2008)

Die ganze Leute die ohne Aggrometern nicht leben können...

WoW ist das Spiel, dass den ganzen Scheißdreck mehr oder weniger zum "Standard" gemacht hat, mit der Scriptsprache LUA, und den ganzen Mods! Der Mensch ist ein Gewöhnheitstier, warum schwer, wenns ganz einfach geht?

Vor WoW gab es kein einziges MMORPG, wo man eine Anzeige zum Draufstarren hatte, wieviel AGGRO man gerade bei einem Mob hatte.

Und das erstaunliche: In Raids, und PVE kamen die Leute tadellos voran, selbst die schlechtesten Spieler, die ihre Klasse nicht spielen wollten oder könnten, haben es mit der Zeit mehr oder weniger verstanden.

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die kommenden MMORPG's auf Scriptsprachen wie LUA und Konsorten verzichten, und es den Usern gar nicht erlauben tausende von Mods zu erstellen. Nur die UI (das aber auch wieder nur durch interne, vom Spiel integrierte, im Spiel-Commands!), nur die Grafiken austauschen, das wars aber auch! Alles andere sollte verboten sein!

Heute? NEED AGGROMETER PLX, NO LIEV WHITOTU IT, WÄWÄWÄWÄ!


----------



## Lizard King (8. April 2008)

ein Threat meter ist aufjedenfall eine gute Hilfe, WOW hats die anderen Spiele nicht.
schlecht für die anderen Spiele gut und auch wichtig (in heroics/raids) für WOW.

Klar würde man es nicht brauchen wenn man als DD nicht den Anspruch an sich selbst hat perfekt spielen zu wollen bzw. wenn es nur umsichtige Spieler gäbe.

Letztendlich ist es eine Verbesserung auch wenn es manche nicht begreifen wollen.


----------



## Egooz (8. April 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> GW:     Eher was für Einsteiger in den Onlinespielegenre.
> Positiv:   Eine vortlaufende durch Videos unterstützte Geschichte, keine monatlichen Kosten
> Negativ:  Anfänglich hatte ich viel Spass nur durch das fehlende Craftingsystem, die niedrige
> Levelbegrenzung und instanzierte Gebiete bilden kein so Starkes Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
> ...




Moin,

Bei GW stimm ich dir schon zu. Schönes Einsteiger-Onlinespiel. Leider (noch > in Bezug auf GW2) stark instanziert. Das niedrige Levelcap finde ich zumindest sehr gut, man findet dadurch schnell Anschluss in einem Multiplayerspiel was schon bald 3 Jahre am Laufen ist. Ab 20 geht das Spiel ja erst richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Server, tolle Patchtechnik!

WoW ist das Einsteiger-MMO im Moment. Komplex ist wirklich etwas anderes lieber Matte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine starke Community verwundert mich doch etwas. Sie ist groß, ja. Stark? Hm...
Bisher sind GW & WoW die Titel die z.B. das Thema Charakteranimation & Dynamik am Besten hervorbringt.
Komischer Support, besonders inGame.

Lotro ist ähnlich wie WoW. Stark Einsteigerfreundlich, tolle Grafik. Der Wiedererkennungswert ist vorhanden, Turbine entfernte sich zuletzt jedoch stark mit der Buchquest sehr stark vom Vorbild. Von einem anfänglichem Multiplayerspiel "verkommt" es auch immer mehr Richtung Singleplayer. 
Es wird noch einfacher gemacht als es leider schon war/ist.
Das Craftingsystem ist nicht soo anders als in WoW. Man craftet eine Menge Schrott um irgendwann Max-Skill zu haben > B-Splitter zu farmen um Crits zu craften die mittlerweile vom Endpreis nicht mehr den Aufwand aufwiegen. 
In WoW hat der Crafter immerhin noch ein paar BoP-Items. Die Items in Lotro sind auch zu einseitig. Es kann im Endbereich bisher nur Lichtschaden gebastelt werden. Aber schön animiert das Craften.

Dickes Plus für Lotro: Der RP Bereich, besonders seit B12 mit den Social Clothes.
GW und WoW bieten mittlerweile leider kaum noch RP, auch wenn dafür massig Platz wäre.
Der inGame-Support ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Es bleibt vor allem immer noch Zeit für einen privaten Schnack mit den GMs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extreme Nachteile: Engine-Schwächen (diese wird ja auch erneuert, was dringenst nötig ist für wirkliches !Massive! MP) und die Serverleistung lässt ebenfalls in gewissen, stark genutzten Bereichen zu wünschen übrig. Sehr schade. Teils merkwürdige Animationen, ruckelig. Körperliche Behinderungen findet man auch bei fast allen Rassen.
Ähnlicher Community-Krieg wie in WoW: RPer vs PvPer/ PvE Vielspieler. Auch wenn man gewähltere Worte im offiziellen Forum liest nimmt sich der Inhalt nicht allzu viel gegenüber der WoW-Community.

So long...


----------



## Makata (8. April 2008)

> In WoW hat der Crafter immerhin noch ein paar BoP-Items.



das soll auch so bleiben, die BoP rezepte sind der allerletzte müll und zerstören das crafting system komplett.

in hdro kann ich mir alles von meinem lieblings schmied etc. herstellen lassen und nicht "wow super rüstung will ich haben, achja BoP... oh rezept aus BT.... schade...".

bin froh wie das Lotro crafting system ist, dort soll nie, nie ein BoP eingeführt werden.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. April 2008)

Was ich an WoW absolut nicht mag ist, dass man ab einem gewissen Level gar nicht mehr die Kämpfe anschaut / anschauen kann, weil man nur noch mit den Augen zwischen Aggrometer und Cooldowntimern, bzw. der eigenen Healthbar hin und her schwingt. So gehts zumindest mir als Krieger. An der Front sind die Bosse eh übergroß und als Zwerg sieht man meist nur den großen Zeh, aber den Zeh würd ich ganz gern auch mal genauer anschauen anstatt irgendwelche Statistiken. Wenn der Trend weiterhin zum Statistik-RAID geht, dann kann sich Blizzard ja die Grafikengine sparen und alles nur noch als Statistik rausgeben - vielleicht als Excel-Sheet?


----------



## Katafalk (8. April 2008)

Da stellt sich die Frage wozu man ein Spiel überhaupt spielt.
Spielt man es nur, um möglichst schnell voranzukommen magst du mit deiner Aussage recht haben.
Zumindest für mich machen diese Addons ein Spiel aber kaputt, wo bleibt der Reiz wenn ich jederzeit genau sehen kann wieviel Aggro ich habe?


----------



## Gromthar (8. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Was ich an WoW absolut nicht mag ist, dass man ab einem gewissen Level gar nicht mehr die Kämpfe anschaut / anschauen kann, weil man nur noch mit den Augen zwischen Aggrometer und Cooldowntimern, bzw. der eigenen Healthbar hin und her schwingt. So gehts zumindest mir als Krieger. An der Front sind die Bosse eh übergroß und als Zwerg sieht man meist nur den großen Zeh, aber den Zeh würd ich ganz gern auch mal genauer anschauen anstatt irgendwelche Statistiken. Wenn der Trend weiterhin zum Statistik-RAID geht, dann kann sich Blizzard ja die Grafikengine sparen und alles nur noch als Statistik rausgeben - vielleicht als Excel-Sheet?


Gibts doch schon längst. Es gibt genug Raids, die mit sowas arbeiten. Per Internet kannste Dir dann den kompletten Raids aus Kampflog-Sicht ansehen und nach Themen sortieren.

Zum Glück war ich immer Tank und musste mir daher solche Dinge eigentlich nie so wirklich zulegen. Auch Threatmeter waren für mich eigentlich nur Beiwerk - hab da mal drauf geschaut um meinen Vorsprung zu sehen. Dieser "Addonzwang" ist wirklich krankhaft in WoW. Mir hat es auch irre viel Spaß gemacht über fast 3 Jahre ein tolles UI zu bauen, aber nur rein optisch. Mittlerweile wird ja niemand mehr mitgenommen, der nicht Grid, Omen und dergelichen nutzt.

Das Raiden in WoW ist so richtig professionell und wehe man ist im TS zu lustig - kurzerhand wird man darauf hingewiesen dies würde die Konzentration einschränken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HdRO spielt man viel mehr nach Gefühl. Man schaut sich an welche Fähigkeiten für was gut sind und nutzt diese entsprechend. In WoW ist im Prinzip jede Handlung, jeder Klick in jedem Endgameraid genau berechnet. Es bleibt dort kein Spielraum für den kleinsten Fehler. Wer Kael'Thas pre Nerf erlebt hat wird recht gut wissen was ich meine. Klar, die Kämpfe sind witzig, aber mit persönlich zu freudlos.


----------



## Deathsoull (8. April 2008)

Naja beide gute spiele aber man kann sich einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen... Lotro wird in manchen sachen vieleicht besser sein aber dafür gabs wow schon längst als die noch an lotro gebastelt haben!!

Ich persönlich hab lotro gespielt! bis lvl 20 oda so ka... Jedenfallss.... Mir macht lotro keinen Spaß aber das ist ansichtssache... Liegt wohl daran das ich zwergen menschen usw hasse! HORDE FTW^^


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

mmmm….
Einloggen….
mmmm….
Moment……entspannt spielen? Neeee, noch schnell etwas für Maggi farmen…….
Och mann, muss ja auch noch etwas täglich Quests machen……
…..und noch Sachen an unseren Haustränkemeister schicken….
….so und nun?
…..rumstehen……wo? Vor AH. Warum? Nix besseres zu tun.
Boah….tolles Game das WOW…mmmmm…..
.....Ups, noch aktuelle ADDONs installieren.....
Okay noch etwas Zeit vor heute Abend…..etwas questen…….mmmmm……öde…..
…..ah jetzt los zu Raidtreffpunkt…….ärger…..wieder nicht alles da……
…..mmmmm…..boah…..jetzt geht es los mit 30ig Minuten Verspätung…..geil…..
…..mmmmmm……….Maggi nicht geklappt……mmmm…..
……3 Stunden nix gebracht….
…..geiles Game das WOW……

*Überspringen mal 3x Widerholungsabende*

……boah geil mann alter Maggi down…..
…..geiles Spiel das WOW……


PS: glaube nur das HdrO eventuell auch zu sowas "verkommen" kann


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Also Questgeber such ich bei HdRo kaum. Questobjekte mal schon eher - vor allem wenn in der Beschreibung steht "nördlich von bli bla blub" kanns auch schon mal nordöstlich sein.




Ich habe auch Probleme mit den Questgebern.  Bei WoW ist auf Map immer ein Fragezeichen vs. Umlaut (wo man die Quests abholen kann). Bei Lotro ist immer ein Ring zu sehen. Da kann man auf Map gar nicht erkennen ob man die Quest nun abgeben muß oder eine neue Quest startet. Mußt den Text nochmal durchlesen und am besten die Namen merken von wem du genau die Quest abgeholt hast. 

Bei Questitems kommt es auch schonmal vor, daß man den Weg nicht findet. Zuletzt hatte ich ein Problem mit einigen Blättern, die ich sammeln sollte. NO war angegeben und habe mindestens eine viertel Stunde gesucht bis ich festgestellt habe, daß die vom Questgeber eigentlich genau im Osten unter einem Baum liegen. Der Charakter läuft sowieso langsam und man verbringt die Zeit mit sowas. Weil die Landschaft sehr gut ausschaut, kann man dies eventuell auch genießen, aber wenn man etwas nicht finden kann und vergeblich sucht, macht es aber eher irgendwann kein Spaß mehr. Es hat sich bei mir schon langsam eine Angst entwickelt die Quests überhaupt anzunehmen. Man überlegt ob das Spiel ohne Quests spaßiger zu spielen wäre. 

Das mit den Aggrometern, weiß ich nicht was genau gemeint ist. Ich spiele WoW mit meiner Frau gemütlich durch ohne Raids oder PVP s. Wir sind schon Anfänger. Sowas ist mir zumindest nicht negativ aufgefallen. Ich spiele auch ohne Addons und habe nicht das Bedürfnis jedes Addon runterzuladen. Habe mich bisher damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt und lebe immer noch :-)
Es kommt darauf wie der Einzelne das Spiel spielt !!! Manche wollen nur schnell leveln und sich mit anderen messen. Es gibt welche die die Welt mehr erforschen möchten. Wir gehören zu der zweiten Gruppe. Wie die meisten das Spiel beschreiben, wiedergibt mir nicht die Charakteristik des einzelnen Spiels sondern eher den Charakter des Spielers. Auch das unreife Spieler in WoW zu treffen sind und die Reifen nur in Lotro enspricht auch nicht ganz der Wahrheit.


----------



## Egooz (8. April 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> das soll auch so bleiben, die BoP rezepte sind der allerletzte müll und zerstören das crafting system komplett.
> 
> in hdro kann ich mir alles von meinem lieblings schmied etc. herstellen lassen und nicht "wow super rüstung will ich haben, achja BoP... oh rezept aus BT.... schade...".
> 
> bin froh wie das Lotro crafting system ist, dort soll nie, nie ein BoP eingeführt werden.




Es sollte halt irgendwie belohnt werden selbst den Beruf auf Großmeister erfarmt zu haben und gibt durchaus einen gewissen Anreiz. Vor allem neue Spieler sind oftmals nicht motiviert etwas zu versuchen was andere in der Sippe/ Friendlist etc schon "perfekt können". 

Es geht ja nicht darum sich selbst das Übelste zu craften und für die breite Masse nur Mittelmaß. Und falls du auf gutes Crafting stehen solltest lies dir mal etwas über z.B. Star Wars Galaxies durch. DAS ist Crafting. In Lotro ist es ein Witz. Aber auch hier hat Turbine ja dazugelernt und wird das System überarbeiten, sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte die BoP-Items auch einfach ein besonderes Design geben und nicht die Stats übermäßig pushen...nur so als kleines Beispiel. Aber naja, was man nicht wissen will ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

….mmmm….WOW Quest….mmmm
…..och man…,.nur 20ig Balge von Orcs farmen……..is ja voll n00big….
…..man man man…..jetzt klopp ick hier den 25igsten Orc und hab erst 2 Balge…..
….mmmm….geil…..nur noch 1 Stunde dann fertig….mmmm..
….och jetzt noch ein dummer Ally der mich gankt…..och man…
….ne ick brech ab…dauert ja ewig….


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> ….mmmm….WOW Quest….mmmm
> …..och man…,.nur 20ig Balge von Orcs farmen……..is ja voll n00big….
> …..man man man…..jetzt klopp ick hier den 25igsten Orc und hab erst 2 Balge…..
> ….mmmm….geil…..nur noch 1 Stunde dann fertig….mmmm..
> ...



Ich möchte ja nicht diese reife Community belästigen.
Aber diese Sprache verstehe ich nicht. Was sagt das denn aus?


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

/Übersetzung an
Sie soll nur sagen "in WOW Sprache" das es Quests in WOW gibt wo man Items sammeln soll. Es soll Quests geben da haben Spieler schon so manche Game-Card verspielt, bevor alle Items zusammen kamen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/Übersetung aus


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> /Übersetzung an
> Sie soll nur sagen "in WOW Sprache" das es Quests in WOW gibt wo man Items sammeln soll. Es soll Quests geben da haben Spieler schon so manche Game-Card verspielt, bevor alle Items zusammen kamen.
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ok Danke
Diese Sprache kenne ich gar nicht. Muß noch daran arbeiten. 
Mit den  Quests bei WoW bin ich zufrieden. Es gibt verschiedene, aber die meisten kann man gut lösen.


----------



## Makata (8. April 2008)

> Es sollte halt irgendwie belohnt werden selbst den Beruf auf Großmeister erfarmt zu haben und gibt durchaus einen gewissen Anreiz. Vor allem neue Spieler sind oftmals nicht motiviert etwas zu versuchen was andere in der Sippe/ Friendlist etc schon "perfekt können".



Es ist doch Belohnung genung, ich kann super Items herstellen. Für mich, für meine Twinks, für die Sippe, Freunde usw.
Und nicht nur ein paar, nein alle.



> Man könnte die BoP-Items auch einfach ein besonderes Design geben und nicht die Stats übermäßig pushen...nur so als kleines Beispiel. Aber naja, was man nicht wissen will ne?



Anderes Design? Ja wieso nicht als GM die Farbe usw. selbst angeben aber es soll trotzdem die selben Werte haben und BoE sein.

Der Sinn soll ja nicht sein das man für sich was gute herstellen kann sondern auch für andere.
Man geht ja auch in einer Gemeinschaft in eine Instanz und nicht alleine.
WoW leitet das Denken der Leute in Richtung Ego und Elitäres denken.
"Ich will der beste sein, ich will das item, ich, ich und nochmals ich....".


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

@geopard: finds trotzdem gut das es dich hier gibt, sonst wär es zu langweilig!


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

Aber seien wir HdrO Freunde mal ehrlich. Es steht doch leider wirklich zu befürchten das auch HdrO sich immer mehr an das WOW Niveau absenken wird. Es ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß anspruchvolle Funktionen in ein Spiel zu bringen.
Und auch was den Faktor "elitär" etc. angeht.

/wechel in WOW Sprache
....mmmm....guck mal mein T6......geil wa......du n00b....
/wechsel in normal Sprache

...wird wohl auch irgendwann Einzug halten wenn nicht WAR uns diese Leute vom Hals hält. Aber mit der Einführung diverser Sets hat doch HdrO den Weg schon längst beschritten.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. April 2008)

Taktik in HdRo bezüglich Quests: In eine Stadt einreiten - Gold Edition sei dank. :-) Alle Ringe einsammeln dies das so gibt. Dann in der Gegend rum laufen - mehr oder weniger gezielt und einfach mal Sachen umhauen die man meint brauchen zu können. Wenn die Quests erledigt sind, dann zurück in die Stadt und alles abgeben - dann ist es nämlich egal von wem Du welche Quest hast. Questitem-Quests brech ich meistens ab, wenn ich sie nicht schnell genug finde. Gibt ja Gott sei Dank genug Quests in HdRo.

Mit den höheren Instanzen meinen halt auch "Pro"-Spieler müssen Addons her. Spätestens dann wirst Du nicht mehr in Gruppen eingeladen, aus Gruppen rausgeschmissen und öffentlich gevierteilt. Ach ja - gutes Micro kaufen: Spätestens ab Scherbenwelt-Instanzen ist TS Pflicht - man ist ja schließlich wer.

@ Nagroth

ohne WoW zu arg loben zu wollen - HdRo ist besser keine Frage :-) - aber Blizzard rudert genau da wieder zurück. Durch die Abschaffung der Prequests, die Aufwertung der Heroic-Marken, ect. wird es möglich, dass auch kleine Leute großes Equipment tragen können. Was natürlich den Angebern nicht passt. Das sind jetzt genau die Typen, die in den Community-Foren einen Heuler nach dem anderen absetzen.

Ich hoffe Turbine passt da gleich ein bisschen besser auf und hält das gesamte Spiel bis zum Cap "casual-gerecht".


----------



## Gromthar (8. April 2008)

Finde ich z.B. nicht. So "über" sind die Sets nicht, zudem hat der Raid- und PvP-Content in HdRO einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. In diesem Spiel hat es wesentlich mehr Spieler, die gut und gerne ihren 3ten oder 4ten Char auf 50 spielen. Es geht hier schließlich nicht nur um Endgame, sondern um ein Spielerlebnis, sowie ein gutes Gefühl dabei.

Das hat HdRO wunderbar gelößt. Von Anfang an hatte ich einen riesen Spaß beim Questen.


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Der Sinn soll ja nicht sein das man für sich was gute herstellen kann sondern auch für andere.
> Man geht ja auch in einer Gemeinschaft in eine Instanz und nicht alleine.
> WoW leitet das Denken der Leute in Richtung Ego und Elitäres denken.
> "Ich will der beste sein, ich will das item, ich, ich und nochmals ich....".



Das ist eigentlich der Kern. 
Man spielt eher alleine, weil das Spiel auf Solospiel basiert. Das gilt aber genauso für Lotro sowie WoW. Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied. RP und leveln darauf basiert fast alles. Es gibt nur einige Gruppenquest, die man selber nicht überwältigen kann. Sonst kommt man alleine besser zurecht. Wenn man eine Gruppe bilden möchten, müßten die Gruppenmitgliedern am besten die selben Quests haben. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit die Quests zu teilen, aber manchmal fehlen die Vorquests, so daß die Folgequests nicht komplett übernommen werden können. Am besten spielt man die ganze Zeit zusammen und holt die selben Quests. Selbst zwischen Klassen wird es aber sogar auch unterschiedliche Quests geben. Am besten macht man alles alleine und bildet nur eine Gruppe, wenn die Quests alleine nicht zu überwältigen sind. Dabei besser die high levels fragen. 

Diese Situation trifft bei WoW und Lotro genauso zu. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied. 
Ich kenne nur Citf of heroes wo eine teamarbeit immer im Vordergrund steht. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich die einzelnen Leute gefragt habe, bis ich ein gutes Team bilden konnte. Man sucht manchmal vergeblich nach Healer und schaut genau nach was für powers der Charakter hat. Der Healer sollte auch möglichst ein Guter sein. Man kann da erkennen wie man auf die einzelnen Figuren angewiesen ist und was für eine Leistung die in der Gruppe erbringen können. Wenn das Team gut ist, kommt man sehr gut voran. 

Bei WoW oder Lotro kommt jeder Char sowieso irgendwie alleine zurecht. Was für eine Klasse die Charaktere sind oder noch weiter was für Powers die sogar haben können, spielt da keine große Rolle. Tank fällt schon etwas auf, aber diese Position können auch verschiedene Klassen übernehmen genauso wie den Healer. Daß ohne Healer oder Tank aber gar nichts mehr läuft gibt es eigentlich nicht. 

Deswegen sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Spieler so "egoistisch" spielen.


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

Vom Schwerpunkt her ist LOTRO schon noch eher ein gruppenorientiertes MMO. Dies kann man positiv aber auch negativ bewerten. Es gibt in LOTRO deutlich mehr Gruppenquests und "leider" auch anspruchsvollere.
Und es gibt sehr wohl Quests die man ohne einen Tank bzw. einen Healer sowohl in LOTRO als auch in WOW nicht machen kann!


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

...aber es stimmt schon. Vom grundlegenden Gedanken sind LOTRO, WOW und GW (zu Teilen) identisch.
Wenn man wirklich mal was anderes sehen will, muss man sich mal eher EVE Online, SWG oder so ansehen. Diese sind von ihrem Ansatz wirklich anders.


----------



## geopard (8. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> ...aber es stimmt schon. Vom grundlegenden Gedanken sind LOTRO, WOW und GW (zu Teilen) identisch.
> Wenn man wirklich mal was anderes sehen will, muss man sich mal eher EVE Online, SWG oder so ansehen. Diese sind von ihrem Ansatz wirklich anders.



Grundlegend ist das Spiel aufjedenfall auf Alleingänge konzentriert. Wenn man sich vorstellt. Jeder hat einen anderen Beruf. Der eine muß Mineralien sammeln, der andere angeln, einer geht nach Pflanzen und der andere nach Leder der besiegten Tiere. Wenn die Interessen identisch sind, steht man sich mehr im Wege und muß die Schätze auch noch teilen. Es macht keinen großen Sinn eine Gruppe zu bilden. Wie gesagt am besten bei Quests, die selber nicht zu lösen sind oder alleine schwer zu meistern sind. Aber gleich danach sollte man sich wieder trennen. 


Bei city of heroes kann man sich Alleingänge gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich als Tank versuche eine Quests selbständig zu machen, kostet mich das viel mehr Zeit, weil Tanker nicht so viel anrichten können. Als Healer brauche ich sowieso überhaupt nicht anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man könnte jetzt schreiben, daß es nachteilig ist, wenn man auf andere angewiesen ist, weil das unvorstellbar ist. Das merkt man aber in cityof heroes z.B. nicht. Jeder ist sowieso gleich willig ein team zu bilden. Als Bemerkung steht da meistens (suche team). Einladungen mit netter Anfrage werden auch meistens akzeptiert. 

Diese RP Spiele sind eigentlich keine richtigen Onlinespiele. Wahrscheinlich werden sie aber online angeboten, weil man damit  von den Gebühren besser Geld machen kann.  Es besteht nicht unbedingt der Bedarf mit multiplayern das Spiel zu spielen. Diese Spawns machen das Spiel auch unattraktiver. (Den hatte ich doch gekillt. :-) ) RP ist für online eigentlich nicht geeignet.  Es geht dabei aber mehr um Geld wie immer.


----------



## maggus (8. April 2008)

An der Meinung, die Spielmechanik hat Einfluss auf die Community ist wirklich was dran. Ich spiele gerne Vanguard, weil es einen ab Stufe 20 eigentlich fast zwingt, in Gruppen zu spielen, und dank der netten Community sind Gruppen sehr schnell gefunden. Gut dass die Entwickler das Reisen stark vereinfacht und verkürzt haben, so finden sich die Gruppenmitglieder auch schnell.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. April 2008)

Bei Turbines DDO (Dungeons & Dragons Online) musste man in den Anfangstagen fast ausschließlich in Gruppen spielen, weil selbst die ersten Quests (Habour-Quests) absolut zu schwer waren für Solospiel. Leider hat man aber dort kaum Gruppen gefunden.


----------



## Vetaro (8. April 2008)

Maggus, ist Vanguard jetzt eigentlich tot? Ist es spielbar? Ich höre leider keinerlei news mehr davon (HdR-Buffed ist startseite) und frag mich, wie sich das so anfühlt. Hast du das von Beginn an gespielt?


----------



## maggus (8. April 2008)

Also ich bin seit GameUpdate 1 dabei, das dürfte jetzt knapp 1 Jahr sein. Es ist mittlerweile gut spielbar, und die Entwickler arbeiten im Moment an GU5, das dann auch endlich eine Trial bringen wird.

Die Spielerzahlen sind seit der Serverzusammenlegung in Ordnung, die Pings auf dem Europäischen Server ebenfalls. Seitdem das Reisen per Riftway-System stark vereinfacht wurde (Teleportersteine über die Welt verteilt, anklicken, Zielort wählen und los gehts) trifft man auch auf viele andere Spieler.

Das große Problem bei Vanguard ist, dass Sony nach dem Aufkauf von Sigil bis heute zum einen das Team stark verkleinert hat und zum anderen nahezu alle Original-Entwickler durch anderes Personal ersetzt hat. Die Entwickler melden sich immer wieder im Forum, dass es verdammt schwer ist, überhaupt durchzublicken, weil bei der Entwicklung wohl einiges schiefgelaufen wäre.

Mittlerweile haben sie anscheinend vernünftige Tools, sodass in nächster Zeit nach dem möglichen Re-Release mit mehr Content und evtl sogar mit einer Erweiterung zu rechnen ist.

Wenn es dich interessiert, dann warte noch ein wenig, ich denke das nächste Game Update mit der Trial für jedermann könnte im Mai erscheinen.

EDIT: Was ich noch loswerden wollte: Wenn man wenig Zeit hat, sollte man sich besser 2mal überlegen, mit VG anzufangen. Mein erster und einziger ernsthaft gespielter Charakter hat zwar schon seit längerem Stufe 50 erreicht, allerdings erst in der Adventuring-Sphere. Jetzt bin ich grade dabei, das Crafting nachzuleveln, und hänge grade bei 34 fest. Nicht einfach ein paar Rohstoffe mitnehmen und Crafting so mitziehen, das dauert sogar länger als der normale Charakterlevel. Von Diplomatie ganz zu schweigen, das habe ich grademal auf Level 15.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz macht es ne Menge Spass. Mein Ziel beim Leveln war Entdecken und die Quests und Geschichten so ein bisschen auf mich wirken zu lassen. Ich habe auch Dungeons gemacht, wo ich eigentlich nicht direkt hingeschickt wurde. Die Welt ist sehr stimmungsvoll, leider mangelt es mancherorts noch ein wenig an QUests, die auch weniger entdeckungsfreudige Spieler dazu motvieren, zu den coolen Orten zu gehen.


----------



## Vetaro (8. April 2008)

Interessiert mich sehr. Das spiel mit der höchsten dichte an Furry-Rassen...  What about rollenspieler?


----------



## maggus (8. April 2008)

An den einschlägigen Orten sind immer welche anzutreffen, es gibt Rollenspiel-Channels und recht viele Rollenspielgilden. Es gibt keinen designierten Rollenspiel-Server, aber die Blödmanndichte ist erfreulich niedrig.

Und falls du vorhaben solltest, einen Rakki zu spielen (Diese kleinen Wolfsmenschen, die einem bis ans Knie gehen), dann stell ich schon mal auf jede Menge Schenkelklopfer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bavario (8. April 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Finde ich z.B. nicht. So "über" sind die Sets nicht, zudem hat der Raid- und PvP-Content in HdRO einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. In diesem Spiel hat es wesentlich mehr Spieler, die gut und gerne ihren 3ten oder 4ten Char auf 50 spielen. Es geht hier schließlich nicht nur um Endgame, sondern um ein Spielerlebnis, sowie ein gutes Gefühl dabei.
> 
> Das hat HdRO wunderbar gelößt. Von Anfang an hatte ich einen riesen Spaß beim Questen.



Hab jetzt eine Jägerin auf Level 8 - also noch sehr jung in HDRO. Und ich denke, ich kann zumindest ansatzweise HDRO mit WOW vergleichen. WOW spiel ich schon seit 3 Jahren und werde es auch weiter spielen. Bei HDRO bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber warum...

1. Grafik - an sich stimmig und realitätsbezogener als WOWs Comicdesign. Aber wenn ich schon etwas realitätsbezogener mache, dann bitte richtig. Die wunderschönen Landschaften in HDRO und die tollen Designs der Ausrüstung - spitze!. Chardesign umfangreich und wirklich individuell gestaltbar. Man loggt sich ein und dann drückt man "W". Ich hab mich erschrocken als ich die grausamen Animationen der Figuren sah. Egal ob es Spieler oder Gegner sind. Es schaut furchtbar aus. Meine (menschl.) Jägerin läuft so komisch, daß man meinen müsste sie hat Probleme in der Intimzone. Schlimm³...

2. User Interface - vieles von WOW kopiert, aber die Icons finde ich nicht wirklich unterschiedlich genug. Super finde ich, daß man wirklich alles verschieben kann wie man will und ein und ausblenden kann. Aber trotzdem finde ich die UI im Vergleich zu Blizzars UI irgendwie unübersichtlich. Auch die Taschen und Charakterseiten sind deutlich vom Optimum entfernt. Vor allem das handeln finde ich unkomfortabel.

3. Quests und Spielinhalt - ich gebe zu, bis Level 8 kann man noch kein Fass aufmachen. Aber die Quests sind am Anfang zumindest von ähnlicher Natur. Hol dies, töte das usw...

4. Spielbarkeit - hier ist mein größter Kritikpunkt an HDRO. Es flutscht nicht. Bei WOW habe ich das Gefühl jederzeit alles unter Kontrolle zu haben und weis genau, wann ich was mache und was nicht. Bei HDRO finde ich die Kämpfe sehr hakelig und "unrund". Ist bei WOW besser...

5. Community - Klarer Vorteil HDRO - hab noch keine Spams und Betteleien erlebt. Aber leider auch keinerlei RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab damit begonnen, aber erntete keinerlei Reaktion. Aber man wird auch nicht ausgelacht oder so...

6. Sound - beide sehr gut, wobei die Kampfgeräusche bei WOW besser sind. Musik beiderseitig hervorragend.

7. Hardwareanforderungen - hab mit einer GF79oo GTO (512 M bei WOW in voller Auflösung zumeist 60fps (ausser in Shatt) - bei HDRO reicht dazu nichtmal die 8800GTS, wobei natürlich die Grafikpracht bei HDRO deutlich geiler ist. Beide Spiele in bester Qualität!

So, mehr fällt mir ned ein im Augenblick - bin für Kritik sehr dankbar!

LG
Bavario


----------



## Nayven (8. April 2008)

Ich find der thread ist völliger schwachsinn wie die anderen schon davor gesagt haben.
Jedes game ist verschieden
der pvp in WoW,Gw und Lotro schaut ganz anders aus da kannste nich viel vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalveas (8. April 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> Da das nächste Update frühestens in 2 Monaten kommt, werden ein paar Wochen nicht reichen.





falsch der nächste große patch kommt im April..gegen ende


----------



## maclautsch (8. April 2008)

Bavario schrieb:


> So, mehr fällt mir ned ein im Augenblick - bin für Kritik sehr dankbar!
> 
> LG
> Bavario




Größtenteils stimme ich Dir zu, nur:
Du vergleichst aber ein Spiel, welches Du, wie Du behauptest, 3 Jahre gespielt hast und xxx Stunden gespielt hast, mit einem Spiel, welches Du xx Stunden gespielt hast.

Natürlich vergleicht man da die Sachen, die man man kennt und liebgewonnen hat. Man übersieht dann auch die "Fehler" und das was einem beim andern Game stört bzw. stört eventuell der gleiche Fehler beim neuen Game ein bischen mehr.

Was mir derzeit bei HdrO am meisten gefällt ist die Liebe zum Detail. 
Die hat mich am Anfang bei WoW auch fasziniert, doch in letzter Zeit sind es doch immer wieder die gleichen Mobs (in anderen Farben und Größen ... Felmyst .. eine Frechheit, so einen Skelettdrachen zum x-ten mal zu verkaufen) bzw. die Sonnenbrunneinsel .... ich sag nur Silbermond.

Aber ich habe bei HdrO auch noch nicht soviel Stunden auf dem Buckel wie bei WoW. Vielleicht wiederholt sich dann dort was. 

Mal sehen.


----------



## Bavario (8. April 2008)

maclautsch schrieb:


> Größtenteils stimme ich Dir zu, nur:
> Du vergleichst aber ein Spiel, welches Du, wie Du behauptest, 3 Jahre gespielt hast und xxx Stunden gespielt hast, mit einem Spiel, welches Du xx Stunden gespielt hast.
> 
> Natürlich vergleicht man da die Sachen, die man man kennt und liebgewonnen hat. Man übersieht dann auch die "Fehler" und das was einem beim andern Game stört bzw. stört eventuell der gleiche Fehler beim neuen Game ein bischen mehr.
> ...



Ja, ich geb dir recht was das Mob-Design usw angeht. Aber das habe ich im Endeffekt ja gar nicht verglichen, weil ichs noch nicht kann. Aber UI, Animationen und andere Kritikpunkte werden sich auch mit Level 50 nicht geändert haben. Trotzdem war ich auch von der Liebe zum Detail überwältigt^^ In WOW gibts 3 Höhlentypen hab ich den Eindruck - und die wiederholen sich ständig. Die Instanzen allerdings sind in WOW erste Klasse find ich. Aber da kann ich HDRO nicht dagegenhalten - hab noch keine Ini gemacht...


----------



## Egooz (8. April 2008)

Heyho, 

ich hab sowohl WoW 2,5 Jahre gespielt, mein GW Account hat diesen Monat 3. Geburtstag und Lotro spiel ich auch seit Release. Guild Wars lass ich eigentlich außen vor, es unterscheidet sich zu sehr im Konzept. Aber ich bin vernarrt in GW und das seit 3 Jahren. Abschrecken tuen dort vor allem die öffentlichen Channel, wobei ich eh lieber mit den Amerikanern spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dir, Bavario, in allem so ziemlich allem ohne große Kritik zustimmen. Instanzen kommen noch und diese sind auch knackig und sehr schön entworfen, vor allem die 6er Instanzen!

Gerade das Thema Animation und Flüssigkeit ist einer meiner persönlich härtesten Kritikpunkte an Lotro. WoW und GW haben eine sehr schöne Dynamik und flüssige Bewegungsfreiheit in ihren Animationen (ich vermisse das Springen in GW auch kein Stück irgendwie). Da die Engine in Lotro aber überholt wird, hoffe ich hier auf Besserung. Teilweise wurde auch schon nachgepatched. Besonders hart sieht es bei weiblichen Charakteren aus...Beispielsweise die NPC-Wachen in Bree.

Quests unterscheiden sich in WoW & Lotro im Prinzip gar nicht. Viel Laufen, viel Felle und co sammeln. In Lotro ist die Storie bloß etwas besser verpackt, so dass ich mir wirklich jeden Questtext durchgelesen habe. In WoW ist die klasse Storie leider viel zu schnell untergegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rest siehe Bavario.


So long


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. April 2008)

@ Bavario

1. /signed aber ich finde die Bewegungen in WoW auch nicht grade prickelnd. Wenn ein Paladin in voller Plattenmontur auf mich zu kommt im Hopsergang dann frag ich mich auch manchmal. 

2. das leidige User-Interface-Thema. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man von WoW nix klauen kann was es nicht schon vorher gab. Schau Dir mal Daoc an oder SWG - das Interface ist ziemlich gleich. Wieso ein Interface neu entwickeln, wenn ein bestehendes Layout von den Spielern gut angenommen wird? Erhöht doch nur den Wiedererkennungswert. Bei WoW sind die Icons größer - aber viele verschiedene haben die auch nicht. Das Charakterblatt ist näher an den Pen & Paper Charakterbögen in HdRo - warum? Weil in HdRo gewürfelt wird - das hat Turbine von DDO übernommen.

3. Wenn Du Mensch gespielt hast, dann hast Du bis Level 6 Arched vor den Schwarzwold-Räubern gerettet, Amdir verloren und zwei Hobbits vor den Häschern Angmar beschützt. Also ich finde den Einstieg wesentlich besser als in WoW wo es im Startgebiet ohne Mitten-drin-statt-nur-dabei gleich an Dutzende von Wölfen geht.

4. den Punkt versteh ich nicht ganz. Ich finde die Kämpfe von der Kontrolle her nicht viel anders als in WoW. Angreifen, Spezial-Knöpfchen drücken, Gegner tot

5. /signed mir scheint die Community in HdRo älter zu sein - ist vielleicht doch für Roxxors zu langweilig oder nicht poppig genug.

6. Find ich leider nicht. In HdRo wird wirklich jedes Parieren, jeder schlag mit Tönen untermalt. Sogar die Parierarten unterscheiden sich. Schläge die von der Rüstung abprallen klingen anders als Schläge die mit der Waffe pariert werden. Dazu das dumpfe Grollen oder der Wirbelwind-Ton wenn ein Waffenmeister seine Spezialbuffes auspackt. Das Stöhnen bei Treffern oder beim Ausholen klingt für mich in HdRo einfach stimmiger. In WoW kommen die Töne eher wie ausgewürfelt. Ich als Waffenmeister hör das wahrscheinlich öfters als Du als Jäger.

7. Da sieht man nur die Unterschiede in der Engine.

Was ich mich ein bisschen stört in HdRo ist, dass alle Rassen in der gleichen Klasse die gleiche Schlaganimation haben. Zwerg-Waffenmeister schlagen genau das gleiche was Menschen-Waffenmeister schlagen. Bei WoW achtet man da wenigstens nicht so drauf.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. April 2008)

Ich bin auch einer, der sich schnell dazu überreden läßt einen heilenden Charakter zu spielen.

Erfahrungen in GW habe ich keine, dafür in Everquest2 und DAoC, neben den 3 Montaen HDRO und 3 Jahren Wow.
Praktisch bin ich seit der Erweiterung ToA von DAoC auf der Suche nach einem MMO mit anhaltendem Charakter in Bezug zu RP, Forscher- und Entwicklungsdrang, sowie einer ansprechenden Gemeinschaft, wie sie es eben in den Anfängen von DAoC zu großen Teilen war und von Z.B. von Ultima O -Spielern auch vermittelt wurde.
Ergebnislos bei Everquest 2:
ein paar nette Sachen, aber schon zu sehr der Stil welcher mich aus DAoC vertrieben hat 
Ergebnislos bei WOW:
ich spiele es von Anfang an nur RL-Freunden und inzwischen vieler netten Gildies zuliebe. Aber es von Anfang an in Bezug zu PvP Mißlungen und die Steigerungen der Werte auf den Setteilen zu groß gewesen. Heute fängt das Spiel erst mit 65, eher 70 mit anderen Spielern an. Es ist nichts mehr für Neue und die alten Kontinente nur noch dazu da um mal dahin zu düsen.
Ergebnislos auch bei HDRO:
Es mag in vielen Abschnitten sehr gut gelungen sein. In keinem der anderen von mir genannten Spiele ist die Gruppenbalance so gut gelungen wie in HDRO und in den Dungeons spielte die Phantasie wieder so mit wie in Eye of Beholder. Auch ist die Spielerschaft etwas veträglicher als die in WOW. Das änderte nichts an dem grundsätzlichen Erlbenis obwohl schnell bekannte Bardin zu sein mit anderen Leuten nur sehr Mühsam Instanzenquesten abschliessen zu können. 
Die Gruppensuche lief nämlich in etwa zu 95% so ab:
Juhu, wir haben eine Bardin. Da verkürzt sich die Suchzeit doch beträchtlich. Nach weiteren ca. 30 Minuten war dann die Gruppe komplett genug für den Gang in die ausgeschriebene Instanz. Aber Pustekuchen, es mußte noch immer ca. 30 Minuten darüber verhandelt werden mit welchen Questen man denn nun beginnt. Nach Beendigung der 1. beiden Questen stand man dann wieder vorm Eingang, übrigens zu 2-3, weil die restlichen ohne Angaben von Gründen die Gruppe verlassen hatten. Es ist natürlich unschwer nachzuvollziehen, daß sich die Suche nach ganz genau vorgegebenen Questgängen innerhalb der Instanz deutlichst länger hinzog und das Gleiche Ergebnis nach den 1-2 ersten Questen brachte => Eingang. Dagegen war es immer mühelos sich in einem Gebiet eine entsprechende Anzahl an Mitquestern für faktisch problemloses kurzes Beisammensein zu bekommen. Oft halfen Leute von weitaus höherem Level mit der mehrheitlichen Aussage, daß sie das gerne täten um die Chance zu haben die letzten 8 Level in Instanzen zu verbringen. Es war offenbar mühevoll die letzten Level auf offenem Felde zu bestreiten. Dabei kann ich von einigen Leuten erzählen, die mit kaum mehr als 4 täglichen Stunden Spielzeit locker innerhalb eines Monats 50 waren. Und das ist für ein Neues MMO viel zu schnell und ungesund.

Die Bardin selbst spielte sich locker, soabld man den Klang der Abklingzeiten im Griff hatte. Und mit sozusagen level28er-Fetzen war ich mit 36 in in einer erfolgreichen Gruppe in der Ini ähm, im Lande nördlich der Hauptstadt. Die Gruppe wollte danach, weils so gut ging gleich mit mir in eine Ini in dem Lande nördlich des Waldläuferhauptlagers, also nur nach Osten, dann ne Schlucht nach Norden usw.. Aber hallo, ich will mit keinem Helden innerhalb von Al-Bundy-Bettzeiten zum höchsten Level. Wo bleibt da der Spaß ?

In WoW habe ich mal geschrieben, hätte keiner der Weltbosse im 1 Jahr besiegt werden dürfen !
In HDRO dürfte ansich keiner unter einer InGameZeit von 2 Wochen über Level 10 hinaus kommen ! (8 für Level 20, 16 für level 30 usw.)

Ich sehe in den vorangekündigten Spielen zwar ein paar gute Sachen wie endlcih eine Kollosionsabfrage zwischen Helden. Aber immer noch nicht das eigentliche Hemmnis bedacht, daß die Leute in einem Spielrausch das Spiel überziehen.
MMO Spielen lernen und nicht gedankenlos durchhetzen !


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

@Theosch/Ronnvomfels
Zunächst muss man wohl sagen das solche MMO's wie sie auf dem Markt sind für uns beide wohl nichts sind.
Du sprichst Punkte an wie schwiriege Gruppensuche, schlechter Gruppenzusammenhang, durchhecheln von Quests, letztlich auch Epicgeilheit die es leider mittlerweile in LOTRO genauso hat wie in WOW, GW, SWG, EQ2 etc. etc. etc.
So ist leider das Genre. Ich vermute so wird es auch in AoC und WAR und egal was da noch kommen mag. Gut gegen das Thema Gruppe kann man was machen. Viele MMO's gehen dazu über vielmer Soloquests anzubieten. Aber das Thema "Höher, Weiter, Schnell ==> Epixx" bleibt. Dies ist für etwa 75% der Spielercommunity (in LOTRO vielleicht etwas geringer) der entscheidende Punkt der Motivation. Leider.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. April 2008)

Die einemillionste "Umfrage" zu diesem Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dein Preis: Eine Antwort

Die Antwort: Muss doch jeder für sich wissen, was ihm gefällt. Wir können DIR doch nicht raten, was Du spielen sollst.


Jeden dritten Tag ist so ein Post hier drin, lies die doch durch - dauert bestimmt 2 Tage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

@dergrossegonzo: naja, das ist nicht die 1.Millionste Umfrage. Soweit ich weiß ist dies der einzigste Thread zu dem Thema Vergleich des MMO's. Könnte man vielleicht ja sogar erweitern um UO, EVE etc. etc.

Ich persönlich finde es gut und interessant Vergleiche anderer Spieler zu lesen, zugegeben nur wenn sie fundiert und objektiv sind. 

Es gibt genug Merkmale bei den Spielen die man vergleich kann:
-	Framework/Engine (technische Plattform auf der das MMO läuft)
-	Grafik
-	Sound
-	Steuerung
-	Spielweltgröße

Sind auch schon einige andere hier genannt worden. Also warum nicht?
Nur eines ist wichtig! Keine Schleichwerbung für eines der MMO's bitte - ne geopard?


----------



## iron_Z (9. April 2008)

öööhm ja in deinem beitrag steht dass man in lotro immer jemanden zum leveln findet weil viele twinks hochziehen net wie in wow...naja schon mal drangedacht dass wow einfach älter is und schon viele leute 3x70er oder mehr haben?ps.es zocken immer noch genug twinks hoch


----------



## Deathsoull (9. April 2008)

Ich liebe es mehr an Bossen wie zum beispiel Illidan oder Kael ne weile rumzuwipen und sich aber stetig zu steigern! 

Das is ja das spannende! Neue Taktiken neue trys! Dann aufeinmal was unvorhergesehenes!

Das macht den reiz in wow aus!

Das leveln is mir sowas von shice egal ich spiele endgame!! Leveln kann ich in Gothic 3 auch! Endgame zählt bei MIR und da erfüllt LOTRO meine Vorrausetzungen noch lange nicht!


----------



## Norei (9. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Dies ist für etwa 75% der Spielercommunity (in LOTRO vielleicht etwas geringer) der entscheidende Punkt der Motivation. Leider.


Ich denke, der Trend zum Solocontent kommt daher, dass dies zwar die Motivation von 75% der Forenuser, aber max. 20-30% der tatsächlichen Spieler ist. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, dass 7,5 Mio Spieler in WoW die Highlevel-Inis besuchen? Ich glaube, dass WoW und noch mehr LotRO zu 80-90% aus Spielern bestehen, die maximal einmal in der Woche mehr als eine Stunde "on" sind. Und für diese Gruppe, die genauso viel zahlt wie die 4 Stunden am Tag Spieler, ist halt 30 min Zwangsgruppensuche ein No-Go.


----------



## Gromthar (9. April 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Ich liebe es mehr an Bossen wie zum beispiel Illidan oder Kael ne weile rumzuwipen und sich aber stetig zu steigern!
> 
> Das is ja das spannende! Neue Taktiken neue trys! Dann aufeinmal was unvorhergesehenes!
> 
> ...


Naja, nach 3 Jahren "Endgame" von Magmadar- bis zum Illidan-Firstkill auf meinem Server hab ich alles mitgemacht und finde es ... übermüdend, kinderleicht, nicht herausfordernd und sich ständig wiederholenend.

War echt lustig, bei so ziemlich jedem Boss gings dann so in etwa los: "Der hat bestimmt irgendwas was wir schon aus Naxx kennen. Achtet darauf" ein paar Stunden später "Auf zum nächsten..." PvP ist genauso wie PvE in WoW. Gewusst wie und man hat in windeseile alles durch.


----------



## geopard (9. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Sind auch schon einige andere hier genannt worden. Also warum nicht?
> Nur eines ist wichtig! Keine Schleichwerbung für eines der MMO's bitte - ne geopard?



Du kannst es interpretieren wie du möchtest. Ich habe nur geschrieben, daß WoW mich mehr anspricht als Lotro und daß ich es lieber spiele. Ich glaube Jeder schreibt hier sowieso, was ihm mehr gefällt. Ich habe auch rein geschrieben, was mir an WoW nicht gefällt. Bin kein fanatiker Fan von dem Spiel oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe nur auf Age of Conan. Ich denke sobald das rauskommt, werde ich mich auch von WoW verabschieden. Das war jetzt diesmal Werbung für AoC. 

Ich bin sogar ein extrem objektiver Mensch und würde nicht auf die Idee kommen Werbung für Spiele zu machen.  Soll doch Jeder selber entscheiden und wissen, was ihm mehr gefällt. Ich habe auch nur meine Meinung dazu eben geschrieben. Sollte keine Werbung sein.


----------



## Cyberflips (9. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe werden normalerweise mit Schwertern oder verschiedenen Waffen ausgetragen. In keinem Film wirst du Kämpfer rumschreien sehen. Bei Lords of the Rings kämpfen die Leute auch richtig Aragorn mit seinem Schwert und einige mit ihren Bogen und Äxten usw. Da siehts du aber niemanden der rumschreit oder Melodien spielt. Deswegen finde ich das Spiel auch nicht richtig gut umgesetzt. Etwas albern ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Daß einer sterben muß , weil ihm das Moral ausgeht, finde ich sowieso nicht akzeptabel. Eine schwere Depression, Schizophrenie oder was man sich alles psyschisch einfallen lassen kann sogar Hirntot führen alle nicht dazu daß der Körper seine Funktionen aufgibt oder stirbt. Das ist für mich so albern als wenn der char sich dreht seine Gase dem Gegner abgibt und der Gegner umfällt und stirbt., weil es stinkt.
> 
> ...



Na da schaut aber jemand sehr in schwarz-weiß. Macht ja nichts, wenn man auf die Welt kommt ist das nun mal erstmal (klasse Phrase^^) so und später wird dann alles scharf und bunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann verstehen das Du in Deinem persönlichen Verständnis einer Fantasy-Welt Dinge wie Moral oder Bardenmagie nicht annehmen möchtetst. Ok soweit. Was aber nicht richtig ist, sind Deine Aussagen zum Thema selbst. 
Erstmal interessiert sich HdrO nicht für das was in Filmen gezeigt wird - denn das ganze Spiel richtet sich nach der Buchvorlage von Tolkien und der hat in seinen Büchern besonders auf die Kraft von Moral als Motivator und lebensschöpferischer Tugend verwiesen und diese zum grünen Faden der Erzählung gemacht. Gerade die moralische Kraft von Liebe, Freundschaft, Pflichbewußtsein und Verantwortung, sowie den Verbund der Kräfte der Natur und das Leben aller Geschöpfe im Einklang dieser Kräfte usw. blabla, machen doch die Erzählung um den Herren der Ringe erst aus.

Dabei hat der Author das Rad nämlich nicht neu erfunden, sondern einfach aus der Wirklichkeit geschöpft. Schau doch einfach mal ins Mittelalter oder sogar noch früher. Dort haben sich die Kämpfer einer Armee erstmal richtig angescheschrien und in Rage gebrüllt. Wenn dann genug Adrenalin im Körper war, der Sauerstoff übersättigt und "die Moral" ensprechend auf Kampfesstärke eingeschworen war, wurde losgestürmt und sich dann erst ganz kräftig auf die Mütze gehauen. Dabei ist es kein Geheimnis, das die Schlachten oft davon abhingen ob ein Kampfführer verletzt wurde oder fiel, was in Schlachten die Moral der Truppen geschichtlich belegt, oft stark beeinträchtigt hat. 
Die Römer beispielsweise haben schon früh erkannt, daß die Moral der Truppen ein äußerst wichtiger Teil des Erfolges ist und auch beim Auftritt vor dem Gegner sehr auf Präsenz und beeindruckende Manöverfiguren gesetzt, nicht nur um deren militärischen Zweck, sondern auch um den Gegner zu schrecken und ihn zu Tode zu beeindrucken (quasi^^). 
So sind die Erzählungen antiker Schlachten voll von Beispielen, wo alleine die Moral und Verfassung der Prateien über den Ausgang von Schlachten entschieden haben.
Na wenn das nicht Beispiele für die Kraft von Moral und Einschüchterung im Kampf sind, dann weiß ich es aber nicht. Soviel Metaphotik wie in dem Moralprinzip liegt bietet eine primitive Auslegung von "Lebensernergie" und "Mana" nun wirklich nicht. Was sogar im Grunde ebenso funktioniert, nur das Mana als Vertretung für "magische Kräfte Essenz" eine reine Erfindung ist.

Ich denke du willst das lieber einfacher haben, so wie bei WoW - und das ist ja auch in Ordnung., aber verurteile nicht, daß ein Spiel wie HdrO einfach ein kleines bischen anders und vielleicht auch ein wenig tiefgründiger funktioniert.


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob AoC, WOW oder LOTRO alles doch recht Gleich fürchte ich. 
Man fängt bei Level 0 an und questet bis zum max. Level. 
Bei dem anderem Spiel mit "real" Grafik, beim anderen mit "comic" Grafik. 
Das eine hat das gleiche UI wie das andere. 
Die Geschichten sind anders, bei dem einen etwas tiefgründiger, bei dem anderes etwas mehr fantasy.
Die Animationen sind mal etwas so, bei dem anderen etwas so.
Content, bei dem anderen mehr, bei dem anderen weniger (aber wozu gibt es Patches)

Achja die Community ist unterschiedlich. Immerhin ein großer Unterschied.

Wirklich anders, da muß man schon suchen. Muß man schon manchmal schon weit über den Teller gucken. Eve, UO oder so. WAR "könnte" vielleicht (großes vielleicht) etwas Anderes werden durch den großen PvP Part.


----------



## Egooz (9. April 2008)

Die Grundidee von Moral in Lotro liegt darin, dass dein Charakter einfach nicht stirbt. Geht dir die Moral aus findest du dich im Steinkreis wieder um deinen Geist zu regenerieren. Sprich...dein Charakter zieht sich aus dem Kampf zurück. Deshalb liegst du auch nicht auf dem Boden herum sondern kniest mit geducktem Haupt.


Das Konzept "Ohne Wille keine Schlacht" finde ich im Prinzip sehr gut, in der Praxis ist es aber auch nichts Neues. 

Und GW würde ich eher aus der Liste streichen wenn es um Epics geht. Dort geht es nur um das Design, da alle innerhalb kürzester Zeit Max-Rüssi/ Waffen besitzen.
Es war mal so, dass man mit einer Riss-Rüstung etwas prollen konnte...aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Färben, die extrem große Vielfalt an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der ganzen Max-Rüstungen wird auch weder von WoW noch von Lotro erreicht. Es steckt aber halt ein anderes Konzept hinter GW weshalb ich, wie schon erwähnt, GW  etwas außen vor lassen möchte.

Jedenfalls wirst du in GW nie wie in WoW/ Lotro lesen: "Wie? oO Du hast kein T-X Set? Lol is nix mit Gruppe/ Raid!!11"

So long...


----------



## Vetaro (9. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @Theosch/Ronnvomfels
> Zunächst muss man wohl sagen das solche MMO's wie sie auf dem Markt sind für uns beide wohl nichts sind.



Ganz genau. Was Theosch sucht, ist ein P&P-Rollenspiel. Von White Wolf, z.B. aus Welt der Dunkelheit. Pro spielsitzung 2 bis sehr-maximal 5 Erfahrungspunkte.
Um ein Attribut von 4 (sehr gut) auf 5 (maximal menschenmögliches) zu steigern, 16 bis 20 Erfahrungspunkte ausgeben.

Das ist die art von Aufstiegs-Geschwindigkeit, die sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avangus (9. April 2008)

Ich möchte noch einmal die Thematik bezüglich der moralreduzierenden Lieder der Barden aufgreifen. Ich finde gerade in diesem Punkt haben die Entwickler beim Klassendesign sehr im Sinne Tolkiens gehandelt. Lieder und Worte haben in Tokiens Universum nämlich einen viel höheren Stellenwert als in anderen Szenarien und können durchaus als Waffen gegen dunkle Geschöpfe benutzt werden. Beispielsweise schreit Frodo als die Hobbits auf der Wetterspitze von den Nazgul attackiert werden verzweifelt die Worte "Elbereth Gilthoniel". Aragorns späteren Worten zufolge war diese Anrufung der Grund, warum sich die fünf angreifenden Ringgeister zurückzogen und mit dem nächsten Angriff warteten. Dies zeigt doch eindeutig dass nicht nur bloße Waffengewalt einem mächtigen Feind Schaden zufügen kann. Selbstverständlich musste diese Idee von Turbine an die Spielmechanik eines Rollenspiels angepasst werden, die Grundidee finde ich jedoch ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

Naja, sicherlich kann man Argumente anführen die das mit der Moral begründen, aber etwas weit hergeholt finde ich es trotzdem. Ich hatte mir früher nie darüber Gedanken gemacht ob das nun Moral oder sonst was ist. Erst durch das Forum hier bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen.
Jetzt würd ich es auch gern verstehen. Aber die Erklärungen die hier auf Basis von der Buchvorlage Tolkiens gemacht wurden find ich etwas hanebüchen.
Sollte man mal Turbine fragen was sie sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## geopard (9. April 2008)

Avangus schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch einmal die Thematik bezüglich der moralreduzierenden Lieder der Barden aufgreifen. Ich finde gerade in diesem Punkt haben die Entwickler beim Klassendesign sehr im Sinne Tolkiens gehandelt. Lieder und Worte haben in Tokiens Universum nämlich einen viel höheren Stellenwert als in anderen Szenarien und können durchaus als Waffen gegen dunkle Geschöpfe benutzt werden. Beispielsweise schreit Frodo als die Hobbits auf der Wetterspitze von den Nazgul attackiert werden verzweifelt die Worte "Elbereth Gilthoniel". Aragorns späteren Worten zufolge war diese Anrufung der Grund, warum sich die fünf angreifenden Ringgeister zurückzogen und mit dem nächsten Angriff warteten. Dies zeigt doch eindeutig dass nicht nur bloße Waffengewalt einem mächtigen Feind Schaden zufügen kann. Selbstverständlich musste diese Idee von Turbine an die Spielmechanik eines Rollenspiels angepasst werden, die Grundidee finde ich jedoch ausgesprochen gut.



Man kann Gegner einschüchtern, in die Defensive ziehen lassen oder in Mutprobe stellen, aber mit Schreien oder Musik nicht töten. Ich finde die Idee sogar sehr gut, daß man Mut in Probe stellt und das in das Spiel mit einfließen läßt, aber nicht so wie in Lotro.

Hierbei wird der Effekt eines tödlichen Schlages mit den Schreien und der Musik gleich gestellt. Wenn ich mit einem Schwert haue richte ich genauso viel Schaden an als wenn ich schreie. Wenn ich mit einem Schwert den Gegner die Moralpunkte abgezogen habe, habe ich den selben Effekt ausgelöst (nämlich der Gegner fällt tot um) als wenn ich das mit meiner Musik anstelle. Man kann sich nun streiten ob die Gegner sterben oder in Ohnmacht fallen wie auch immer. Das Moral muß aber anderes kalkuliert werden. 

Außerdem bin ich eher ein Sportler und kein Moralprädiger, Priester oder Psyschater. Wer selber sportlich etwas getan hat in seinem Leben, der weiß es besser. Das kann man sonst im Fernsehen beobachten, wie die Boxer z.B. versuchen vor dem match sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Die schauen sich tief in die Augen. Wollen den Gegner vorher moralisch fertig machen. Mit dem Motto " Hast sowieso keine Chance versuch es überhaupt nicht". Letztendlich kommt es aber im match auf die Leistung an. Wenn man Angst hat wegen des Einschüchterns vor dem Match spielt man am Anfang   vielleicht defensiver, aber sobald man anfängt die Kräfte zu messen und man merkt daß man doch stärker ist, dann kann kein Moral dich retten. 

Es kommt auf die Leistung, Stärke, Geschwindigkeit, Kondition an. Schließlich kämpfen die Charaktere im Spiel. Es sieht zumindest so aus. Wenn die dagegen sich unterhalten oder oral gegenseitig angreifen würden, dann würde ich dir auch Recht geben.


----------



## Norei (9. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Jetzt würd ich es auch gern verstehen. Aber die Erklärungen die hier auf Basis von der Buchvorlage Tolkiens gemacht wurden find ich etwas hanebüchen.


Es gibt bei Tolkien kaum Magie und erst recht keine Wiederbelebung. Daher dürfen die Charaktere eigentlich auch nicht sterben. Also verlieren sie auch keine Lebenspunkte, sondern Moral und laufen weg. Auch die normalen Monster außerhalb der Instanzen laufen eigentlich weg und lassen dabei halt etwas fallen (ok, passt nicht ganz bei Wargs etc.), weil auf diese Weise erklärt werden kann, warum die immer wieder auftauchen. Mit dieser Erklärung können auch Barden ohne Magie heilen (moralisch aufbauen) oder Monster per Schrei demoralisieren. Wenn du Magie ausschließt, ist das eigentlich eine der logischsten Erklärungen für das automatische Wiederbeleben, die ich in der Spielegeschichte gesehen habe.


----------



## geopard (9. April 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Tolkien kaum Magie und erst recht keine Wiederbelebung. Daher dürfen die Charaktere eigentlich auch nicht sterben. Also verlieren sie auch keine Lebenspunkte, sondern Moral und laufen weg. Auch die normalen Monster außerhalb der Instanzen laufen eigentlich weg und lassen dabei halt etwas fallen (ok, passt nicht ganz bei Wargs etc.), weil auf diese Weise erklärt werden kann, warum die immer wieder auftauchen. Mit dieser Erklärung können auch Barden ohne Magie heilen (moralisch aufbauen) oder Monster per Schrei demoralisieren. Wenn du Magie ausschließt, ist das eigentlich eine der logischsten Erklärungen für das automatische Wiederbeleben, die ich in der Spielegeschichte gesehen habe.



Dann hätten sie das Weglaufen graphisch etwas anderes darstellen können. Mir kommt es so vor als würden die umfallen oder sterben.


----------



## Vetaro (9. April 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Auch die normalen Monster außerhalb der Instanzen laufen eigentlich weg und lassen dabei halt etwas fallen (ok, passt nicht ganz bei Wargs etc.), weil auf diese Weise erklärt werden kann, warum die immer wieder auftauchen. Mit dieser Erklärung können auch Barden ohne Magie heilen (moralisch aufbauen) oder Monster per Schrei demoralisieren.




Das stimmt so aber nicht. Charaktere haben Moral. Monster haben ein Moral-Lebenspuntke-Gemisch, deshalb sterben sie am ende *wirklich*. Man haut die wirklich kaputt, die Tiere verlieren nicht bei ihrer Flucht Augen und Klauen und kehren in 20 Minuten an den Ort zurück.

Es gibt dinge wie Respawn und den umstand, dass in wahrheit mehrere tausend "helden" in der Welt rumlaufen, die man einfach grundsätzlich rollenspielmäßig ignorieren muss.


----------



## Naeblis (9. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Letztendlich kommt es aber im match auf die Leistung an. Wenn man Angst hat wegen des Einschüchterns vor dem Match spielt man am Anfang   vielleicht defensiver, aber sobald man anfängt die Kräfte zu messen und man merkt daß man doch stärker ist, dann kann kein Moral dich retten.
> 
> Es kommt auf die Leistung, Stärke, Geschwindigkeit, Kondition an. Schließlich kämpfen die Charaktere im Spiel. Es sieht zumindest so aus. Wenn die dagegen sich unterhalten oder oral gegenseitig angreifen würden, dann würde ich dir auch Recht geben.



Geht jetzt vielleicht etwas am thema vorbei aber deine aussage ist, meiner meinung nach, ja mal völlig an der realität vorbei. nach deinem statement müsste IMMER der bessere ( im sinne von qualtität und technik des Gegners) gewinnen. das wäre aber ziemlich langweilig auf die dauer, denn dann würde immer der gleiche Bundesligist, Tennisprofi, Boxer usw. gewinnen! 
Auch wenn der Gegner technisch überlegen ist, kann man immer etwas mit Moral ausrichten. Man kann seinen Gegner regelrecht zur verzweiflung bringen mit reinem kampf. man holt jeden Ball, man steckt tolle spielzüge ein und lässt sich dabei nichts anmerken, gibt keinen punkt verloren und baut sich immer wieder auf. da bin ich mal gespannt wie dein gegner das wegsteckt, das ist nämlich gar nich so einfach. Und noch dazu ziemlich beeindruckend wenn du so eine kampfmaschine auf der anderen seite hast.
 Die leistung zählt das ist richtig aber kampf ebenso. und gehst du ängstlich in ein match und kriegst erstmal, obwohl dein kontrahent "schlecher" spielt, auf die nuss, dann will ich dich mal sehen wie leicht es dir fällt, zurück ins match zu kommen. denn dann hat dein gegner blut geleckt! technik, kondition usw ist nicht alles! alle diese punkte sind nur mosaiksteinchen. genau wie der kampf. wenn alles passt gehst du als sieger vom platz!

um mal wieder zurückzukommen:

Ich komme mit der Moralbeschreibung durchaus zurecht. finde es gut und im sinne der tolkienschen geschichte gelöst! ich meine wenn ihr euch keine moral als "leben" vorstellen könnt, wie kommt ihr dann mit dem ausdruck "mana" zurecht? also ich trag kein mana mit mir rum...hätte ich ja mal merken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (9. April 2008)

Trägst du denn Leben oder Lebensenergie mit dir? Bei Mana stellt man sich eine ebenso theoretische Kraft vor wie bei Lebenskraft.


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

Ich will ja nicht sagen das Lebenspunkte realistischer sind, aber trotzdem das mit der Moral versteh ich trotzdem nicht.
Klar Lebenspunkte sind auch nur was abstraktes, aber Moral?
Hätte man auch physischer bzw. physikalischer oder psychische Energie nennen können.
Mit den Werken von Tolien hat das mit der Moral nichts zu tun. In seinen Werken wird auch gestorben und zwar richtig.
Wie gesagt, mich würde mal eine offizielle Aussage von Turbine interessieren.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. April 2008)

Wie wäre es damit:
Sie wollten es einfach nicht Leben und Mana nennen, wie in vielen anderen Spielen, sondern haben sich etwas neues ausgedacht.
Einfach nur so, weil sie es wollten und nicht so sein wollten, wie die anderen.

Aber nein, das wäre natürlich viel zu weit hergeholt.


----------



## Vetaro (9. April 2008)

Ja. Klingt total unlogisch. Meiner meinung nach, ja mal völlig an der realität vorbei. nach deinem statement müsste IMMER was anderes gemacht werden als bei den anderen. das wäre aber ziemlich dämlich auf die dauer, denn dann wär ja alles anders, auch das interface, und das haben die ja schliesslich gestohlen, und das haben die auch nicht geändert. Also voll unlogisch find ich und deshalb erst lesen dann denken dann posten wenn überhaupt oder sihc das bis dahin nicht sxhon erledigt hat.

echt leute hier die total nicht mehr objektiv sind.


----------



## Naeblis (9. April 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Trägst du denn Leben oder Lebensenergie mit dir? Bei Mana stellt man sich eine ebenso theoretische Kraft vor wie bei Lebenskraft.


klar trag ich das nicht mit mir rum. man muss ja nich haare spalten...sollte jawohl klar sein, dass ich das nur überspitzt darstellen wollte. trotzdem kann ich meine lebenskraft fühlen, ganz im gegensatz zu meinem "mana". jedenfalls hab ich noch nix mit meinem mana anstellen können. schade eigentlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. April 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Was Theosch sucht, ist ein P&P-Rollenspiel. Von White Wolf, z.B. aus Welt der Dunkelheit. Pro spielsitzung 2 bis sehr-maximal 5 Erfahrungspunkte.
> Um ein Attribut von 4 (sehr gut) auf 5 (maximal menschenmögliches) zu steigern, 16 bis 20 Erfahrungspunkte ausgeben.
> 
> Das ist die art von Aufstiegs-Geschwindigkeit, die sich lohnt
> ...



In die Richtung geht es.
HDRO wird unter anderem damit beworben ein Spiel fürs Leben zu sein. Es wird/wurde ein lebenslanges Spielabo für den Preis von ca. 2 Jahren angeboten und auch wiederholt. Es wäre nur plausibel, daß da auch einiges zu getan wird die Entwicklung der Spielfigur auf deises zeitmaß zu trimmen. Denn es sollte ja auch jedem klar sein, daß spätestens nach den 2 Jahren die nahezu monatlichen Kontentpatche nicht mehr bezahlbar sind.
Deshalb:
Bringt den Leuten bei, wie sie miteinander umgehen/spielen, wenn ihnen von den Questlogs/todo Langweilig ist.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

Ich glaube der eine oder andere hat mich falsch verstanden.
Ich finde LOTRO wirklich gut, ich mag es.
Aber....
Gerade am Anfang hat mich das Thema Moral eigentlich nicht gestört. Hab mich zwar kurz gewundert aber es halt einfach hingenommen und gut.
Eigentlich bin ich erst durch den Thread immer nachdenklicher geworden. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke desto weniger habe ich die Idee hinter Moral gesucht.
Lebensenergie und Mana sind nicht viel besser, aber sie sind im RP bzw. P&P Genre etwas etabliertere Begriffe. Ich denke das selbst mit dem Begriff Mana man sich halbwegs was vorstellen kann.
Problem ist halt wie ich finde das Moral gar nicht so abstrakt ist. Es ist sogar ein relativ klarer Begriff. Muss wohl noch eine Weile darüber grübeln.......


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Naeblis schrieb:


> Geht jetzt vielleicht etwas am thema vorbei aber deine aussage ist, meiner meinung nach, ja mal völlig an der realität vorbei. nach deinem statement müsste IMMER der bessere ( im sinne von qualtität und technik des Gegners) gewinnen. das wäre aber ziemlich langweilig auf die dauer, denn dann würde immer der gleiche Bundesligist, Tennisprofi, Boxer usw. gewinnen!



Meine Aussage sollte nicht sowas vermitteln. 
Nagut ich konnte es mit diesem Beispiel nicht erklären. Ich versuche es etwas anderes.
Es wird ja im Spiel eigentlich gekämpft. Diese Kampfszenen sehen jetzt meiner Meinung nicht wie richtiges kämpfen aus. Unter Kampf verstehe ich schon etwas anderes. 

Wenn die Gegner außer Gefecht gesetzt werden sollen, Verletzungen erleiden, ohnmächtig geschlagen werden oder sogar sterben muß schonmal eine körperliche Verletzungen erfolgen. Das kann man mit verschiedenen Waffen erzielen. Stechende Waffen, stumpfe Waffen, die mit ihrem Gewicht Schaden ausüben können. Auch eine Waffe wie eine Pistole tötet einen Menschen nicht mit Moral sondern mit der Kugel. Die ziemlich klein ist, aber durch die Geschwindigkeit, die erreicht werden kann den Körper durchdringt und verschiedene Organe dadurch verletzen kann. Das passiert alles unter gewissen physikalisch und biologischen Grundlagen. 

Daß aber ein Mensch etwas mit seiner Musik oder seinen Schreien Schaden zufügen kann, ist unter diesen Umständen nicht möglich. Zumindest in unserer Welt nicht möglich. Alles unerklärliche kann man natürlich mit Magie begründen, aber meiner Meinung nach kann man auch die Magie etwas vernünftiger darstellen. Natürlich ist Lotro eine Welt mit Magie und sollte auch damit geschmückt werden. Aber auch die Anwendung der Magie sollte auf eine vernünftige Basis gesetzt werden. Nicht das alle Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, sondern gewisse Regeln und Voraussetzungen bestehen bleiben. Sollte schon zu der Natur und Universum, das wir kennen etwas angepaßt werden. Es sollte nicht so sein, daß wenn Magie im Spiel ist alles mögliche zu erwarten ist. Daß alle Naturregeln und Ereignisse nicht mehr stimmen oder durcheinander gebracht werden, sondern unter Berücksichtigung der Natur und des Universums etwas verändert wird. 
Ich finde deswegen diese Kämpfe in Lotro etwas albern.


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Noch ein Beispiel damit es noch verständlicher wird. 

z.B. kann man mit Magie von mir aus Feuer erzeugen. Dann sollten aber die Auswirkungen des Zaubers mit Feuer auch die sein, die wir von Feuer kennen. Daß man damit Gegner verbrennt und nicht daß die in Stücke gerissen werden, wie ein Windschlag in die Luft geschleudert werden oder sonst etwas anderes. Mit dem Motto ist ja ein Spiel und Magie also kann man der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen. 

Das sind so kleine Details, die einem doch etwas negativ auffallen. Auch eine Kollisionsabfrage ist nach meinem Empfinden unbedingt erforderlich. Bei Lotro haben sie die Landschaft und Graphik so liebevoll und detailliert dargestellt. Auch die Stories sind sehr gut und liebevoll gemacht. Deswegen ist die Enttäuschung am Gameplay für mich zumindest etwas größer.  Bei WoW fällt es nicht so viel auf, weil das gesamte Spiel überall ein gewisses Niveau anbietet.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

@geopard: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe würdest du dir Magie bei LOTRO wünschen bzw. mehr Magie?
Also wenn ja, dann denke ich muss man dich enttäuschen weil es in der Welt von Tolkien Magie nur für einen sehr kleinen Personenkreis gibt. Die gesamten von uns gespielten Charaktere verfügen nicht darüber. Das ist vielleicht auch der erklärbare Grund warum sowas wie Moral eingeführt wurde.

Was Verletzungen angeht denke ich dir wird wohl nur AoC bleiben und was eine Kollisionsabfrage angeht wohl nur WAR (keine Ahnung ob AoC das hat).

PS: eine Aussage von fand ich etwas zum schmunzeln: 





> Bei WoW fällt es nicht so viel auf, weil das gesamte Spiel überall ein gewisses Niveau anbietet.


----------



## trueEisenhammer (10. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir überlegt mir Hdro mal anzuschauen, da ich aber nirgends etwas über PVP in dem Game fand habe ich es dann bleiben lassen.

Ich spiele sowohl den RP-Teil von Wow im Endgame-Bereich (Deftank), als eben ab und an PVP um ein wenig abzuschalten. Ich spiele mit dem Standardinterface. Ja das geht! Habe aber auch Aggromanagement-Addons für den Raid installiert.

Was einige hier scheinbar nicht begreifen, ist das WOW im High-End Bereich mittlerweile zum Teil in derart engen Grenzen gestrickt ist, dass es fast nicht anders möglich ist als wenigstens mit Aggroübersicht-Addons zu spielen. Gerade dann wenn das Gear gerade so ausreicht um einen Boss zu schaffen. Mit besseren Gear geht es in der Regel auch ohne! Dazu muss aber jeder wissen was er tut.

Ein RPG ohne einen *ordentlichen* PVP Teil ist für mich überhaupt nicht mehr vorstellbar. In Wow finde ich das recht gut gelöst und das einzige Spiel dem ich hier wirklich in absehbarer Zeit potential zutraue ist War.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

@trueEisenhammer: Geb dir Recht PvP ist in LOTRO nicht richtig vorhanden. Wenn das für dich wichtig ist, ist LOTRO definitv nichts für dich. Der implemtierte MvP Part ist eher als vernachlässigbar zu bewerten.

Aber zur Zeit geht es hier eher um den Heiler und die Moral in diesem Vergleichsthread.


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @geopard: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe würdest du dir Magie bei LOTRO wünschen bzw. mehr Magie?
> Also wenn ja, dann denke ich muss man dich enttäuschen weil es in der Welt von Tolkien Magie nur für einen sehr kleinen Personenkreis gibt. Die gesamten von uns gespielten Charaktere verfügen nicht darüber. Das ist vielleicht auch der erklärbare Grund warum sowas wie Moral eingeführt wurde.
> 
> Was Verletzungen angeht denke ich dir wird wohl nur AoC bleiben und was eine Kollisionsabfrage angeht wohl nur WAR (keine Ahnung ob AoC das hat).
> ...



Das kann man ja so übernehmen wie es tatsächlich ist. Ich bin nicht für mehr Magie. Ich habe das Buch dazu nicht gelesen und kann es nur mit dem Film vergleichen. Ich habe mir alle Teile auch sehr gerne angeschaut und sogar mehrere male angeschaut. Es gibt halt die Hobbits, die mit ihren kleinen Waffen kämpfen, die sich gut verstecken können, die Zwerge,  die mit ihren Äxten kämpfen und keine Fernwaffen benutzen(weil sie klein sind :-)). Die Elfen, die mit ihren Bögen stark sind und die Menschen, die wahrscheinlich alle Waffen auch einsetzen können. 

Man hätte es auch genauso übernehmen können. Ich sehe den dringenden Bedarf an Moraleinführung nicht. Man hätte auch den Spielern die Möglichkeit geben können Magier zu spielen. Als freischaltbarer Charakter oder mühsam zu handeln. Mit einer guten Balance. 

Kollisionsabfrage gibt es auch bei Age of Conan.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

@geopard: 





> Man hätte auch den Spielern die Möglichkeit geben können Magier zu spielen. Als freischaltbarer Charakter oder mühsam zu handeln. Mit einer guten Balance.



Genau das geht halt nicht aufgrund der Lizenz von Turbine an den Rechteinhabern. Soweit ich die Welt von Tolkien verstanden habe, gibt es nur eine handvoll (das meine ich Ernst 4-5) Leute (ausser den Göttern) die wirkliche Magie ausüben können.
Sonst ist da nix. Leider muss man sagen für Leute für die Magie ein wichtiges Ding sind in einem MMO (kenne da aus meinen Bekanntenkreis einige).


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @geopard:
> 
> Genau das geht halt nicht aufgrund der Lizenz von Turbine an den Rechteinhabern. Soweit ich die Welt von Tolkien verstanden habe, gibt es nur eine handvoll (das meine ich Ernst 4-5) Leute (ausser den Göttern) die wirkliche Magie ausüben können.
> Sonst ist da nix. Leider muss man sagen für Leute für die Magie ein wichtiges Ding sind in einem MMO (kenne da aus meinen Bekanntenkreis einige).



Ich finde die Magie jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend. Finde sogar die Idee ohne Magie sympathisch. Ich dachte die Sache mit Musik und Schreien kann man mit Magie erklären. So gesehen ist es ja eigentlich noch unerklärlicher, wie diese Eigenschaften Schaden ausüben können. Hätte man komplett darauf verzichten können.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

Ich vermute das Turbine durch Musik und Schrei das Problem mit der Magie hat versucht zu umschiffen. Wäre wahrscheinlich halt zu langweilig wenn es nur noch klassiche Aktionen (Waffenkampf, Nahkampf) gegeben hätte. Sozusagen hat man hier einen Spagat gewagt, den so mancher nicht mag.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich finde die Magie jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend. Finde sogar die Idee ohne Magie sympathisch. Ich dachte die Sache mit Musik und Schreien kann man mit Magie erklären. So gesehen ist es ja eigentlich noch unerklärlicher, wie diese Eigenschaften Schaden ausüben können. Hätte man komplett darauf verzichten können.



Es gibt schon sehr lange Spielkonzepte des Genres, in denen Schall neben den 4 Elementen als gültige Form Schaden macht. In z.B. Might&Magic 3 schreien einem genügend Monster mit einem Umgebungseffekt an, in MM6 ist das dann schon gezielter als Zauberbuch und Form für Heilklassen definiert. Etwa gleichzeitig wurde auch schon in Wizardry 6+7  und folgende die Psionik als eigene Form einer Klasse, sowie Nebenform der Heilklassen und sowieso Barden als Nebenklasse der Magier plus Instrumenteneffekten ausgeführt.

Es dreht sich damit wohl nur um die europäischen Berührungsängste mit allen Systemen, die nicht fest in Luft, Feuer, Erde und Wasser definiert sind und Schwierigkeiten mit Logig vs. Phantasie.


----------



## NeroLovesBuffed (10. April 2008)

PvE:

WoW>GW

PvP:

WoW<GW


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2008)

Ich möchte, in reaktion auf NeroLoves' Beitrag, announcen, dass ich mich jetzt von der *diskussion* hier zurückziehe. Ich trete zurück auf die Position des typen, der nur deutlich falsche sachen kritisiert und nicht zum eigentlichen Thema an sich beiträgt.

Ich hab es schon geschrieben:  Aus irgend einem Grund kommen andauernd Typen, die den Rest nicht gelesen haben an und meinen, eine Liste machen zu müssen und für jeden angegebenen Punkt ein Spiel als Gewinner darzustellen.
 Ebenso die Typis, die elaborierte Review-Texte zu HdRO schreiben, in denen sie wiederholen, was die letzten 5 Leute auch schon geschrieben haben und ausserdem so hochqualitativ schreiben, dass man das ebensogut von der Bild-Zeitung sagen könnte.

Dinge wie "Ich finde das Spiel nicht gut, weil man nicht stirbt, wenn man eine Klippe runter fällt".  "Ich finde das Spiel nicht gut, weil die Animationen nicht nett sind".
  Wisst ihr, wer das zweite geschrieben hat? Olnigg. Das Einzige, was er an diesem Spiel zu kritisieren hatte, waren Laufanimation und "ist mir zu bunt". Woran man, wie eben genau bei den Leuten, die hier ihre Meinung unpassenderweise kundtun müssen, merkt, dass er nen Hobbit gespielt hat, wahrscheinlich bis level 15, und das dann entschieden hat.


Wenn ihr keine ordentliche Diskussion könnt, les ich auch nicht mehr. So, das habt ihr jetzt davon!






Überraschung. Dieser Post war, abgesehen davon, dass er ernst gemeint war, nach dem konzept "euer spiel ist schlecht, ich höre auf, und jetzt müsst ihr bestimmt weinen!" gemacht. Kennen wir auch von Olnigg


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Es gibt schon sehr lange Spielkonzepte des Genres, in denen Schall neben den 4 Elementen als gültige Form Schaden macht. In z.B. Might&Magic 3 schreien einem genügend Monster mit einem Umgebungseffekt an, in MM6 ist das dann schon gezielter als Zauberbuch und Form für Heilklassen definiert. Etwa gleichzeitig wurde auch schon in Wizardry 6+7  und folgende die Psionik als eigene Form einer Klasse, sowie Nebenform der Heilklassen und sowieso Barden als Nebenklasse der Magier plus Instrumenteneffekten ausgeführt.
> 
> Es dreht sich damit wohl nur um die europäischen Berührungsängste mit allen Systemen, die nicht fest in Luft, Feuer, Erde und Wasser definiert sind und Schwierigkeiten mit Logig vs. Phantasie.



Nagut es gibt auch Superman. Der kann mit seinen Blicken wie Laser alles erhitzen, kann Luft blasen sogar Kälte blasen und alles einfrieren lassen, wahrscheinlich auch wegpusten und die Gegner anschreien. 
Die Menschen der Mittelerde sind aber jetzt keine Supermänner. Das sollte schon zu der Geschichte passen. 

Wenn ich das Onlinespiel nicht gespielt hätte, hätte ich mir ein Onlinespiel von LoR anderes vorgestellt. Was mich im Film beeindruckt hat, war dies fellowship. Daß Helden von verschiedenen Rassen aus ihrer Heimat kommen, sich treffen und eine Gruppe bilden um zusammen etwas zu erreichen. In diesem Falle den Ring zu zerstören. Deswegen hätte ich die Welt der Mittelerde mir anderes vorgestellt. Helden (Spieler) die Gruppen bilden um Quests gemeinsam zu meistern, Orks oder Goblins, die durch diese schöne Landschaft auch in Gruppen durchziehen, Gruppen die sich unterwegs sogar zufällig treffen usw. Kämpfe zwischen der dunklen Armeen  (Orks u. Andere) und der Rassen der Mittelerde. Eventuell auch Massenkriege gegen die dunklen Mächte (Kann man wie PvP bei WoW ungefähr gestalten). 

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß die Entwickler stattdessen eine schlechte Kopie von WoW daraus gemacht haben nur mit einer anderen Graphik. Die Graphik mußte warhscheinlich auch anderes sein, weil Mittelerde schon möglichst realitätsnahe dargestellt werden sollte.


----------



## Eraton01 (10. April 2008)

wenn du massenkriege gegen die dunklen mächte spielen willst geh in die etten. zum 1000mal sie dürfen keine bösen spieler einbauen weil das nicht zu hdro passt man soll die guten gegen die bösen unterstützen und nicht umgekehrt. der ring wird am ende von den guten zerstört wie soll das gehen für die andere seite die monster spielen? die haben keine chance das zu verhindern is dann auch langweilig für die.


----------



## geopard (10. April 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> wenn du massenkriege gegen die dunklen mächte spielen willst geh in die etten. zum 1000mal sie dürfen keine bösen spieler einbauen weil das nicht zu hdro passt man soll die guten gegen die bösen unterstützen und nicht umgekehrt. der ring wird am ende von den guten zerstört wie soll das gehen für die andere seite die monster spielen? die haben keine chance das zu verhindern is dann auch langweilig für die.




Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder mischt man Spieler in die böse Seite ein oder läßt es von der künstlichen Intelligenz steuern. Z.B. Orks, die eine Stadt übernehmen wollen und alles attackieren. Man hätte auch die Ereignisse wiederholen können statt jedes Monster respawnen. 

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten es anderes zu gestalten. Wenn ich die jetzt aufzählen würde, bräuchte ich hier mehr als 10 Seiten. Das Spiel sieht aber wirklich wie eine Kopie von WoW aus. Vieles identisch. Das kann einfach kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Eraton01 (10. April 2008)

10 wohl eher nicht^^ 
und die diskussion mit den kopien habn wir auch schon 100 mal gelesen


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder mischt man Spieler in die böse Seite ein oder läßt es von der künstlichen Intelligenz steuern. Z.B. Orks, die eine Stadt übernehmen wollen und alles attackieren. Man hätte auch die Ereignisse wiederholen können statt jedes Monster respawnen.
> 
> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten es anderes zu gestalten. Wenn ich die jetzt aufzählen würde, bräuchte ich hier mehr als 10 Seiten. Das Spiel sieht aber wirklich wie eine Kopie von WoW aus. Vieles identisch. Das kann einfach kein Zufall sein.



Das hatte ich bei meinem Start in diesen Treath etwas angerissen. Aktuelle MMO fallen bei mir als Langezitspiele eben aus dem Grund der Ähnlichkeiten, deren First must have of the Year Einlagen wie Housing, der Kommunity, beziehungsweise den nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeiten darin neutral zu regulieren durch. - z.B. wäre ein Zählsystem nicht schlecht, über das Spieler eine Zwangspause von 30, 60 usw. INGameMinuten erhalten. Er verhält sich nicht wie es andere Spieler mögen => ein klick auf den Namen und eine Rubrik => er bekommt ne Pause. Sehr innovativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das würden natürlich eine Weile ein paar Spaßvögel schön ausprobieren, aber nach ein paar Mal Selbst Betroffen Sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man selbst wird natürlich auch nach einer Weile nicht mehr psychopatisch auf den Auslöser drücken, weil sich das System ja neutral selbst reguliert und ein Dauerklicker schnell auffällt.

Ich akzeptiere jedoch das Szenario wie es ist. Tolkien würde sich über den Film im Grabe umdrehn. Für mich ist er eine gelunge moderne Darstellung des Buches und es freut mich, daß auch die Kiddies Interesse an dem alten Thema zeigen. Du beschreibst im Prinzip die gleiche Unanhmlichkeit, welche Tolkien im Grab befallen würde. Für mich ist es eine gelungene moderne Darstellung in Form eines aktuellen MMO. Die Schwerpunkte im Buch unterliegen den Gesetzen der Bücher, die Schwerpunkte im Film der von Filmen und Schwerpunkte im MMO eben denen der MMO.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

@geopard: bisher hatte ich deinen Diskussinsstil akzeptiert auch deine Argumentation. Aber LOTRO als Kopie von WOW abzutun ist weit hergeholt.
Genauso ist WOW eine Kopie von DaoC. Natürlich ist es das auch nicht.

Im übrigen hast du LOTRO scheinbar nicht lang genug gespielt. Den gerade das Gruppenkonzept ist bei LOTRO wesentlich stärker ausgeprägt als bei WOW. Wobei ich das leider nicht so gut finde für mich persönlich, da ich aufgrund der Spielzeit leider nicht solange online bin.

Noch ein Nachtrag. Gerade Sachen wie zufällige Einfälle von Orks werden alsbald als Addon kommen was man so lesen kann. Wenn du sowas suchst, bist du bei LOTRO sogar genau richtig.


----------



## Aranthion (10. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir mal den Gefallen angetan, 11 Seiten lang einen Thread zu verfolgen, welcher in der ersten Hälfte den Vergleich von MMo´s anhand des Beispiels Barde zum Thema hat, in der folgenden Sequenz von den Vorschlägen von Geopard und darauf folgender Diskussion dominiert wird.

Was für eine Streitkultur!!!

Näheres an Erläuterungen erbitte ich, mir zu ersparen, Wiederkäuen ist nicht mein Trachten und Streben, wer wissen will, was ich meine, möge bitte die o.a. 11 Seiten noch einmal lesen!

1. Online-Spiele sind miteinander vergleichbar, da sie gleiche, ähnliche bzw. unterschiedliche Spielelemente verwenden, sie treffen in ihren Ausformungen nur individuelle Geschmacksnerven. Daraus folgen auch die Bewertungen eines jeden einzelnen, wobei auf dieser Ebene Urteile über ein Spiel unsinnig sind, da bei jedem Online-Game bestimmte Notwendigkeiten erfüllt werden müssen. Alle Elemente müssen halt in einen Spielekontext eingebettet werden, der ja nicht einfach nur mit dem Begriff Fantasy zu beschreiben ist, sondern bei HdRO oder WoW seinen jeweils spezifizierten Charakter erhält. Deswegen passt der Druide und der Priester halt nur zu WoW, der Barde nur zu HdRO, weil sie innerhalb ihrer eigenen Spielewelt nicht das Gesamtgefüge sprengen. Verbesserungen oder weitere Differenzierungen der einzelnen Klassen lassen sich durchaus vorstellen, aber sie dürfen der Glaubwürdigkeit der einzelnen Spielfiguren in ihrer eigenen Spiel- und Gedankenwelt nicht schaden. 

Es ist völlig blödsinnig, einen Vergleich von MMO´s daran festzumachen, mein Dudu kann das und dein Barde kann weniger; derjenige, der solches betreibt, versteht den Sinn des einzelnen Spieles sowie den kontext nicht, in den sein Avatar eingebettet ist!

Wenn ich oben schrieb, das diese Spiele miteinander vergleichbar sind, bezieht sich diese Aussage mehr auf den quantitativen Bereich, für einen qualitativen müssten erst einmal Kriterien aufgestellt werden, was denn an Spielelementen tatsächlich notwendig, nützlich und herausragend ist. Die tabellarischen Beiträge in den Spielezeitschriften sind selbst m.E. fragwürdig.

2. Geopard, deine Anregungen in allen Ehren, zugegeben, es lässt sich einiges verbessern in HdRO, aber:
wie ich Deinen Beiträgen entnehmen kann, hast Du nur den Film gesehen, kennst die Bücher nicht - wobei Tolkien nicht nur diese Trilogie verfasst hat, sein Werk ist wesentlich umfangreicher und greift weit in die nordische und germanische Mythologie - muss ich Dir leider ein gewisses Mass an Inkompetenz zuschreiben.
Deine Vorschläge treffen nicht den Geist der Bücher und der Tolkienschen Fantasy-Welt, die Intentionen des Autors; es dreht sich nicht um physikalische Naturgesetze, um Götter, um magische Erweiterungen, um reale Kampfmechanismen, um PVP-Erweiterungen, usw. *Jedenfalls nicht in Mittelerde*. 
Da treten Gottheiten usw. in den Hintergrund. Diese Erbsen-Diskussionen sind weitestgehend überflüssig.

Zudem ist diese Trilogie nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des gesamten Fantasy-Universums  Tolkienscher Prägung, der Ringkrieg ist zeitlich gesehen der kürzeste Teil. 

Dem Autor schwebte die Erschaffung eines neuen, eigens für die englische Literatur zu schaffenden Heldenepos vor, vergleichbar mit dem Nibelungenlied, der Edda, den franz. Heldenepen um Chretien de Troyes, die als Nationalepen in die Geschichte der jeweiligen Länder eingegangen sind.
Und eines der zentralen Themen war für Tolkien neben dem Umgang mit Macht, Gerechtigkeit, Verantwortung, Loyalität  und Heldentum auch das der *Moral.* 

Insofern passt auch die Umsetzung dieser Eigenschaft im Spiel! Moral ist, wie o.g., nicht nur einfach Lebenspunkte, und Kraft ist nicht Mana, das ist eine andere Welt, die von WoW z.B.

Moral ist etwas Grösseres in diesem Spiel, Umfassenderes, was darüber hinaus auch durch die Wirkung von Grauen und der Macht des Schattens ausgezeichnet dargestellt  und verdeutlicht wird - warum sonst gibt es Edhelharnmünzen, warum ist in Bruchtal die Moral so hoch, und was hebt die Moral einer Gruppe???

*Musik!*

Du siehst, die einzelnen Bestandteile des Spieles passen zueinander, das ist das Wichtige! Sie ergeben in einem spielerischen Kontext Sinn. Und sie werden dem Buch gerecht! Ich möchte es bei diesen wenigen Beispielen bewenden lassen.

Also lass dem Barden seine Musik in diesem Spiel, und verschone uns mit physikalischen und medizinischen Gegebenheiten. Ich könnte an dieser Stelle ja auch kurz einfliessen lassen, dass mir die Gewerke wie Medizin, Geschichte und Literaturwissenschaft von Berufs wegen nicht fremd sind, ich lasse diese Peinlichkeit.
Nur der eine Hinweis, dass zu allen Not - und Kriegszeiten für die Macht der Musik die Menschen sehr dankbar und empfänglich waren.

Auf der  Ebene von Spielephilosophien/Umsetzung von Spielideen  bin ich gerne bereit, weiter zu diskutieren, aber nicht über die Wertigkeit von WoW (habe ich selbst über 2 Jahre gespielt) und HdRO oder anderen Online-Games im Vergleich zu spekulieren. Jedes Spiel hat seinen Reiz, man sollte nur nicht andere unsachlich geringschätzen. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Bezug zu einem Onlinespiel, man sollte dies aber nicht als Argument ausgeben, es ist höchstens ein Standpunkt.

Und ein letztes: wenn ich es richtig verstehe, versuchst Du, Geopard, AD&D Regelwerk dem HdRO überzustülpen, das passt überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es Deinem physikalischen Realitätssinn am nächsten kommt, lass es bitte!

Ein Allerletztes: Vetaro, danke dafür, dass Du diesen leichtfertigen Umgang mit der Sprache noch einmal angemerkt hast. Ansonsten hätte ich das noch einmal aufgegriffen. Wer einmal die Gedenkstätte Buchenwald bei Weimar besucht hat, der kann vielleicht ein wenig ermessen, was dieser Satz " Jedem Das Seine " für die KZ-Häftlinge - und nicht nur für sie -  bedeuten haben muss.
Wehret den Anfängen, auch in der Sprache, niemand muss die Sprachkompetenz eines Karl Kraus besitzen, aber jeder kann dazu beitragen, dass der "barbarische" Sprachterminus der Nazis nicht in seine eigene Sprache einfliesst!


Ansonsten wünsche ich Allen, die HdRO, WoW oder anderes spielen, viel Vergnügen
MfG
Aranthion


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

@Aranthion: danke nochmal für deine Erklärungen aus der Welt von Tolkien.

*reibt sich das Kinn* ....aber wegen dem Charakteristikum von Moral muss ich immer noch grübeln....
Naja vielleicht wird es mir irgendwann etwas einsichtiger. Solange muss ich halt einfach weitermachen. Und so wie ich mich kenne wird irgendwann ich dies wieder verdrängt haben.

Ganz im Ernst sind mir bzgl. der Erklärung wegen 





> warum sonst gibt es Edhelharnmünzen, warum ist in Bruchtal die Moral


, erst jetzt einige Dinge klarer geworden. Danke!


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. April 2008)

nicht vergessen - ihr nehmt die Moral eines Monsters durch Eure Schläge. Kampflieder wurden schon seit Anbeginn der Zeit dazu verwendet die eigene Moral zu stärken und die der Feinde zu schwächen. Und hey - das ist Fantasy - da ist alles möglich


----------



## Kerindor (10. April 2008)

Nur noch als Anmerkung am Rande; Die Ainulindale erzählt, wie Ilúvatar die Ainur zu sich in die Zeitlosen Hallen ruft, um sie vor ihm singen zu lassen.

Zunächst singt ein jeder von ihnen alleine, dann jedoch stimmen sie ein in eine gemeinsame, harmonische Melodie. Eine Zeit lang singen die Ainur auf diese Weise, dann fängt Melkor an, seine Musik anders zu gestalten, so dass sie nicht mehr im Einklang mit dem Thema Illúvatars ist. Andere schließen sich ihm an. Illúvatar versucht den so entstandenen Sturm in der Musik zu beruhigen, es gelingt ihm jedoch nicht. Zuletzt gibt er ihnen eine dritte und letzte Melodie vor sowie eine Vision der Welt Ea, die sein wird, deren Ende den Valar aber nicht bekannt ist.

Nach diesen Vorgaben lässt er Arda entstehen und schickt die Valar und Maiar dorthin, um aus dem Grundgerüst der Welt das zu machen, was sie in der Vision gesehen haben.


----------



## geopard (11. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @geopard: bisher hatte ich deinen Diskussinsstil akzeptiert auch deine Argumentation. Aber LOTRO als Kopie von WOW abzutun ist weit hergeholt.
> Genauso ist WOW eine Kopie von DaoC. Natürlich ist es das auch nicht.
> 
> Im übrigen hast du LOTRO scheinbar nicht lang genug gespielt. Den gerade das Gruppenkonzept ist bei LOTRO wesentlich stärker ausgeprägt als bei WOW. Wobei ich das leider nicht so gut finde für mich persönlich, da ich aufgrund der Spielzeit leider nicht solange online bin.
> ...



Ich würde das klasse finden, wenn Orks zufällig die Städte einfallen. Das ist z.B. etwas was WoW nicht hat oder nur begrenzt. Habe gestern zum erstenmal erlebt, daß eine Gruppe eine Siedlung angreift. Ich sehe da an Gruppenkonzept keine großen Unterschiede. Mag schon etwas besser sein, aber für mich nicht ausreichend. 

Ansonsten sehe ich Lotro tatsächlich wie eine Kopie von WoW oder Gegenteil, wenn Lotro früher erschienen wäre. Spielmechanik ist identisch. Man holt Quests vom Auftraggeber und sammelt oder haut die Monster um. Kehrt wieder zurück um exp und Questitems zu bekommen. 
Rüstungen oder Waffen die vom level abhängig benutzt werden können. Die Sache mit Seelengebunden. Leveling System, Layout sogar fast identisch. Rechts unten die Taschen, ganz unten die Leiste wo man die Powers ablegen kann, links unten Chatsystem, rechts oben die Karte und rechts die Quests, die man gerade macht oder sehen möchte. Um das Aussehen deines Charakters zu ändern kann man die Sachen die man anhat ausblenden nach Wunsch genauso wie bei WoW. Dann sammelt man Geld um ein Mount zu kaufen. Das Ziel ist einfach dasselbe. Leveln damit man mehr Sachen bekommt und besser durch die Welt reisen kann und natürlich stärker wird.  Statt Lebenspunkte heißt es Moralpunkte aber der Effekt ist gleich. Wenn man stirbt wird man zu einem Firedhof teleportiert. Bei WoW muß man nur bis zu der Leiche als Geist laufen (finde ich besser) bei Lotro kann man dann sofort am Friedhof weitermachen. 

Die Entwicklung des Spiels wird wahrscheinlich WoW auch ähneln. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn bei nächstem Addon die Spieler bis level 70 steigen können. Ich könnte da noch eine ganze Liste von Gemeinsamkeiten aufzählen. Habe es noch drastisch verkürzt. Ich nehme an, daß WoW Entwickler bei Lotro mitgebastelt haben oder das Ziel war die Community von WoW. Wenn die Spieler da umsatteln, daß sie sich schnell zurecht finden können in Lotro. Vieles wird ihnen auch bekannt kommen. 

Ich kam ursprünglich von city of heroes. Konnte mich zuerst nicht entscheiden WoW oder Lotro. Was mich an den beiden Spielen faszinierte war der Vielfalt und der Umfang beider Spiele. Eine enorm große Welt mit so vielen Items, Welten, NPC s, Siedlungen und auch Monstern. Die Bedienung war für mich am Anfang schwer. Bei city of heroes schaut der Char nach oben wenn du die Maus nach unten ziehst. Bei WoW und Lotro das Gegenteil. Die Umstellung war schon etwas komisch und ich konnte am Anfang gar nicht spielen mit der Maus. Deswegen mußte ich mich auch schon für ein Spiel entscheiden. Zwischen WoW und Lotro gibt es aber keine Unterschiede. Man kann ohne Probleme schnell umsatteln. 

Außerdem spiele ich um das Spielerlebnis. Mich interessieren die Details der Geschichte wenig. Das Spielerlebnis abgesehen von der Story ist identisch. Killen, Questsitems holen oder questen und leveln. Auch wenn man eine sehr gute Story bei Lotro erfunden hat, ist das Spielprinzip gleich. 

"Nach diesen Vorgaben lässt er Arda entstehen und schickt die Valar und Maiar dorthin, um aus dem Grundgerüst der Welt das zu machen, was sie in der Vision gesehen haben. "
Dazu noch. Die Chars bei Lotro singen nicht sondern lassen ein paar Töne beim Kampf los. Er oder sie holt aus der Tasche ein Instrument raus und spielt paar Töne und die Monster fallen um. Ich habe zwar das Buch nicht gelesen aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dies im Buch genauso steht. Ist rein erfunden.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. April 2008)

Diese "zufälligen" Angriffe gibts bei Tabula Rasa seit Anfang. Da greifen die Bane Stützpunkte an und können diese auch einnehmen. Quests kann man dort dann erst wieder abarbeiten wenn man die Bane vertrieben hat.


----------



## geopard (11. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Diese "zufälligen" Angriffe gibts bei Tabula Rasa seit Anfang. Da greifen die Bane Stützpunkte an und können diese auch einnehmen. Quests kann man dort dann erst wieder abarbeiten wenn man die Bane vertrieben hat.



Ich habe schon mehrere male gehört, daß Tabula Rasa gut sein soll. Das hat auch nehme ich an ein anderes Spielprinzip. Sollte man wahrscheinlich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Kerindor (11. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrere male gehört, daß Tabula Rasa gut sein soll. Das hat auch nehme ich an ein anderes Spielprinzip. Sollte man wahrscheinlich auch mal probieren.



Es ist eher ein MMOG auf Shooterbasis. Die bisherigen Kritiken waren hingegen für mich noch eher abschreckend.


----------



## Nagroth (11. April 2008)

@geopard: Hatte ich früher den Eindruck deine Kommentar sind gut, wenn auch etwas mit Werbung von WOW durchzogen, sind sie es heute nicht mehr. Pardon.

Das du die Schublade "Die Entwickler von WOW haben bei LOTRO mitgemacht" ist dumm.

Aber egal. Es stimmt natürlich das ein Großteil von WOW mit LOTRO identisch ist, aber das wird bei AoC, WAR so sein, und war sogar bei DaoC und EQ2 schon so. Leider.

Es gibt wahrscheinlich nur 3 MMO's die aus dem ganzen hervorstechen: SWG, UO (leider alt) und Eve Online.


----------



## geopard (11. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @geopard: Hatte ich früher den Eindruck deine Kommentar sind gut, wenn auch etwas mit Werbung von WOW durchzogen, sind sie es heute nicht mehr. Pardon.
> 
> Das du die Schublade "Die Entwickler von WOW haben bei LOTRO mitgemacht" ist dumm.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß natürlich den Grund nicht, warum die beiden Spiele so viele Ähnlichkeiten miteinander haben. Das war nur eine Vermutung. Ich glaube es selber nicht. Es muß aber schon eine Erklärung geben.

Wie gesagt mit hat WoW doch etwas besser gefallen. Aber soll keine Werbung sein oder meine Kommentare haben nicht den Zweck Lotro schlecht zu machen. Es ist vielleicht mehr die Enttäuschung, weil die Werbung etwas überzogen war. Da habe ich mir etwas anderes unter Lotro vorgestellt.

Genauso muß man jetzt bei AoC vorsichtig sein. Ich schaue mir die videos an und es sieht natürlich klasse dort aus. Machen die ja auch absichtlich, um die Leute zu gewinnen. Wie das Spiel dann aber tatsäclich sein wird, werden erst dann sehen können, wenn wir es selber spielen. 

Ich wollte nur hier mit den Leuten etwas diskutieren. Man kann dabei auch Freunde finden, die eventuell genauso denken. Dabei vielleicht auch das geeignete Spiel finden und nicht immer wieder accounts wechseln. Ist manchmal schwer sich zu entscheiden und kostet Geld.


----------



## Norei (11. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich den Grund nicht, warum die beiden Spiele so viele Ähnlichkeiten miteinander haben. Das war nur eine Vermutung. Ich glaube es selber nicht. Es muß aber schon eine Erklärung geben.


Die Erklärung ist, dass gute Sachen kopiert werden. Deshalb gibt es so viele MP3-Player, die einem iPod ähneln.
Außerdem werden mit Buch 13 Überfälle auf die Lossothdörfer implementiert. Und wenn dir die Geschichte egal ist, dann spiel WoW. Denen ist nämlich die Geschichte auch egal.


----------



## arieos (11. April 2008)

Hmm .. das der "Äpfel mit Birnen" Vergleichsthread immer noch belebt ist .. tz tz


----------



## Vetaro (11. April 2008)

*Empfiehlt arieos den Link in seiner Signatur, Punkt 1 Satz 1*


----------



## Nagroth (11. April 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen, Vergleichsthemen sind an sich gar nicht schlecht. Sehr hilfreich für Leute die sich ggf. ein solches Spiel kaufen wollen.
Auf diese Weise habe ich bestimmt 2 MMO's meiden können. Da diese keine kostenlose Spielzeiten angeboten haben.
Wenn ich mir überlege ein solches MMO zuzulegen, suche ich im Netz immer nach Begriffen wie xxx versus yyy oder so.


----------



## Pring (12. April 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist, dass gute Sachen kopiert werden. Deshalb gibt es so viele MP3-Player, die einem iPod ähneln.


Streiche "gute", setze "erfolgreiche" ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (21. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Die Chars bei Lotro singen nicht sondern lassen ein paar Töne beim Kampf los. Er oder sie holt aus der Tasche ein Instrument raus und spielt paar Töne und die Monster fallen um. Ich habe zwar das Buch nicht gelesen aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dies im Buch genauso steht. Ist rein erfunden.




1. Eines der ältesten RL Beispiele wie Musik die eigenen Leute stärkt und den Gegner demoralisiert

2. Bücher lesen. Dann erschließt sich dir vielleicht die Welt von Lotro und das vieles gar nicht so abwegig ist wie du denkst.


----------



## Gondulfimir (22. April 2008)

Ich habe LOTRO ca. 1 Monat nach dem Release mal ausprobiert und dann ne Weile ruhen lassen und dann Anfang 2008 nochmal nen Monat gebucht.

Ich weiss nicht, wie das Spiel in höheren Leveln wird, ich bin über Level 8 nicht hinaus gekommen. Warum?

Die Charakter-Animationen!

Die Charaktere bewegen sich so steif, als hätten sie einen Stock im Hintern. Die Laufanimation sieht derart unnatürlich aus, dass das Ambiente total zerstört wird. Die Krone der Schöpfung war dieser Vogel-Begleiter des Barden, der auf einer total absurd wirkenden Zickzack-Linie seinem Herren hinterher eiert.

Das ist wirklich der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht weiter gespielt habe. Von diesen Animationen bekomme ich Augenkrebs. Es ist so schade und die schöne Landschaft, die tolle Grafik, die stimmige Umgebung und dann laufen da Figuren drin rum, deren Animationen ein halbwegs talentierter 5-jähriger im Kindergarten besser hätte zeichnen können.

Sehr schade.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (22. April 2008)

Bei Tabula Rasa fehlt so das "In-der-Schlacht-Gefühl". Tabula Rasa mit dem Feeling von Battlefield wär der Hammer. So ist es eigenltich nur ein Bane-Klopp-und-Muni-Kauf-Spiel.

@Gondulfimir
Das Problem ist, dass Du in der Spiele-Branche kaum halbwegstalentierte 5-jährige findest.


----------



## Makata (22. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Probleme mit den Animationen habt.
Wenn mein Zwerg Richtung Gegner läuft, sieht das spitze aus.

Und vorallem dann die Animationen im Kampf find ich äußerst gelungen.
Wenn der Wächter einem Gegner das Schild auf die Nase drückt oder mit einem Kick unterbricht, schön gemacht.

Von der Atmosphäre her ist das Spiel einfach derzeit ungeschlagen, meiner Meinung nach.
Im Kampf wird geschriehen, die Waffen treffen aufeinander etc. nicht so wie in anderen Spielen wo man sich das denken kann das z.b. das der Tank mit einem Gedankenschrei die Wut auf sich zieht...

@Kerindor Ja das Video zeigt welchen Stellenwert die Moral in einem Kampf hat. Gutes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Prinzipiell sollte man ein Gefühl für aggro entwickeln. Das haben die Spieler seit 10 jahren in jedem Spiel geschafft.
> In Wow gibts ne Anzeige zum draufstarren und trotzdem schaffen es die Leute im Durchschnitt schlechter als in anderen Spielen mit der Aggro umzugehen.



Dann könnten wir die Monatsgebühren auf 5 € drosseln.... Da der Content langsamer erreicht wird. 

Ne mal im ernst, der Aggrometer hat von daher seine Berechtigung, da Blizzard den Schwierigkeitsgrad ja dahingehend anhebt, dass der Großteil der Bosse über mehrere Phasen verfügt. Oft sind die Übergänge sogar mit Aggro-reset versehen etc. Und dann ist da noch der Enrage-Timer, durch den ich schätze mal 80-95% aller Gilden ohne aggrometer wipen würden. Warum? Weil sehr wahrscheinlich damage schon von Anfang an verloren gehen würde und der Boss vor Ablauf bei den meisten eben nicht liegt (siehe Hydross SSC uvm.). 

Klar könnte man meinen, Blizz sollte die Bosse dann anders gestalten etc.. Aber ohne aggrometer würde für den Großteil das Spiel nicht mehr flüssig gespielt erscheinen, sondern abgehackt und zurückhaltend. Ergo hat sich Blizzard für den Spielspaß für jedermann entschieden und Skill an dieser Stelle nicht zum Hemnis werden lassen.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, man sollte Aggrokontrolle betreiben und das geht nunmal nur über Erfahrung (üben, üben, üben). Ein solch aufgebauter Content wäre allerdings sehr ärgerlich. Stell dir mal vor Blizz lässt sich immer neue Dinge einfallen um dir die Aggrokontrolle schwerer zu machen... Rückblickend sollte dann wohl klar sein, dass mit erscheinen von bc, neue Spieler es noch schwerer als bisher gehabt hätten ins Spiel zu finden.


----------



## Makata (22. April 2008)

Über das Design der Boss Kämpfe in WoW lässt sich streiten.
Ich finde es unsinnig Enrage Timer etc. einzubauen, das ist ja nur wieder dafür da, damit ja alle brav die Instanzen davor abfarmen und somit die Leute länger am Spiel gehalten werden.

Eine Aggro Anzeige im Spiel finde ich sehr störend, weil es einfach nicht sein muss.
Damals in MC, BWL und Co. hat es auch noch ohne funktioniert.
Wnn man merkt "oh jetzt kam aber viel Schaden raus in den letzten paar Sekunden", einfach kurz mal Weg von dem Vieh.
Derzeit ist es so, wenn keine Addon verwendest, wirst e schon nicht mehr mitgenommen.
Meiner Meinung nach absolutes Fehldesign.
Vorallem die Enrage Timer.
Ich würde mir bei MMOs wünschen, das es wirklich auf den Skill drauf ankommt und Equip an zweiter Stelle steht.
Wenn ein gut equipter Raid einen boss in 10 Minuten legt, kann eine schlechter equipte Gruppe mit x mal mehr Tränken und Buffs, etc. von mir aus 2 Tage auf den Gegner einklopfen, aber es wäre theoretisch möglich den zu legen.
Nur schaffen es die einen schneller und einfacher.


----------



## Kerindor (22. April 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir die Monatsgebühren auf 5 € drosseln.... Da der Content langsamer erreicht wird.
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, der Aggrometer hat von daher seine Berechtigung, da Blizzard den Schwierigkeitsgrad ja dahingehend anhebt, dass der Großteil der Bosse über mehrere Phasen verfügt. Oft sind die Übergänge sogar mit Aggro-reset versehen etc. Und dann ist da noch der Enrage-Timer, durch den ich schätze mal 80-95% aller Gilden ohne aggrometer wipen würden. Warum? Weil sehr wahrscheinlich damage schon von Anfang an verloren gehen würde und der Boss vor Ablauf bei den meisten eben nicht liegt (siehe Hydross SSC uvm.).
> 
> ...



Die Phasen haben die Lotro Bosse auch. Man muss sich halt herantasten und deren Verhalten lernen.


----------



## Valinar (22. April 2008)

geopard schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich den Grund nicht, warum die beiden Spiele so viele Ähnlichkeiten miteinander haben. Das war nur eine Vermutung. Ich glaube es selber nicht. Es muß aber schon eine Erklärung geben.



Du weißt schon das sich die meisten mmorpgs sehr ähnlich sind oder?
Man könnte auch genug aufzählen die schon vor WoW genauso waren.


----------



## Norei (22. April 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es so, wenn keine Addon verwendest, wirst e schon nicht mehr mitgenommen.
> Meiner Meinung nach absolutes Fehldesign.
> Vorallem die Enrage Timer.
> Ich würde mir bei MMOs wünschen, das es wirklich auf den Skill drauf ankommt und Equip an zweiter Stelle steht.


Deswegen bin ich froh, dass es keine programmierbaren Addons in LotRO gibt. Ich wundere mich bei WoW, immer, dass noch keiner ein AddOn programmiert hat, dass den Bosskampf kinderleicht macht. Es ist mit LUA und viel testen möglich ein Addon zu programmieren, dem man sagt "2. Jäger, Boss xyz" und dann hat man einen Button, auf den man rhythmisch raufklicken kann. Ich hatte mal ein einfaches One-Button Shot Rotation programmiert, das einen Knopf hatte und nach jedem Schuss den Skill unter diesem Knopf gewechselt hat. Viel mehr braucht man ja bei einigen Kämpfen nicht. Auch das Balancing für die Designer muss die Hölle sein, weil die AddOns das Niveau teilweise deutlich senken und man trotzdem die Aufgaben so machen muss, dass Leute ohne AddOn xy den Content schaffen können.


----------



## Makata (22. April 2008)

Ja für die Rotations brauchst nit mal LUA können, da reicht ein Makro.
Das Problem ist das sie schon lange auf solchen Addons aufbauen.
Sonst würden aktuelle Bosse gar nicht schaffbar sein.
Ich finde es richtig Schade das WoW sowas hat.
Allein schon nach einem Update wieder die ganzen Addons wieder nachziehen.
Ja mit BLASC gehts einfacher, aber hat auch nicht alles drinnen...

Und ich bin natürlich überglücklich das es sowas bei Hdro nicht gibt.
UI Anpassungen sind mehr als genug, mehr braucht man eigentlich nit.


----------



## Farlak (22. April 2008)

So jetz geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu....

Da sich einige schon entschlossen haben, den falschen oder unpassenden Senf 
dazu zu geben, werde ich das auch mal machenund die ganze Diskussion noch 
ein wenig erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder lese ich hier LotRo wäre ein "Abklatsch" von WoW und da muss 
ich immer nur grinsen, denn wer vor WoW (ja auch da gabe es schon ein Leben für einige)
mal DaoC gespielt hat, der weiss dass auch hier viele Parallelen bestehen.

@Threadersteller : Hättest Du DaoC gespielt, dann wüsstest Du was Vielfalt beim Heilen ist 
und wie man damit umgehen kann!!!

4 1/2 Jahre hab ich DaoC hauptsächlcih als Kleriker kennengelernt  und hatte sehr viel Spass 
dabei. Viele Bekannte und Freunde gingen zu WoW und fühlten sich heimisch weil sie die 
Handhabe intuitiv kannten und umsetzen konnten.

Mir persönlich hat WoW alleine schon aufgrund der Grafik nicht gefallen, "damals" war DaoC
einfach die Referenz. Das Gameplay und die Story von WoW war aus meiner Sicht auch nicht 
passend und ich habe ERST in LotRo wieder etwas vergleichbar gutes von der Story und
der Inhalte her gefunden. 

Auch wenn ich hier nunmehr eine Wächterin (meine Frau hat den Chr erstellt) verkörpere,
kann ich dennoch abschätzen, was zu tun ist, um aggro zu bekommen, zu halten und
das wichtigste zu erkennen, dass NICHTS ohne TEAMPLAY geht !!!

Genau das ist vlt auch der Grund warum ich mich bei LotRo ähnlich wohlfühle wie "damals" bei DaoC.

Und im Bezug auf PvP ist doch ganz klar DaoC > (WOW*100)  *emainmancha* seufz....

So und nun Wurst frei auf meinen unpassenden Senf... aber was ihr könnt, kann ich auch ....


----------



## turi77 (22. April 2008)

Joa melde mich extra mal an für diese Thread hier.

Ich habe auch son paar MMO's durch in meinem Zockerdasein.
Und es wird von mal zu mal schwerer eine tiefe Begeisterung für
neue MMO's zu finden.
Der Markt wird überschwemmt mit MMO's.

Und es ist schon richtig, das eine mal mit dem anderen zu vergleichen.
Damit tut man niemanden weh.
Nur scheint es allgemien üblich zu sein, dass man das Referenz MMo dann als NPU-Game (NONPLUSULTRA)
ansieht.

Ich bin nun auf Umwegen doch bei Lotro gelandet.
MASSPVP Games hab ich hinter mir, sogar als Leader, Faction Raids, Faction PvP Battles.
Und mein Standpunkt is nun wie folgt.

Es erscheint mir leider nur noch total sinnfrei, absolut boring und wasted Time, das extrem raiding.
Ich bin so froh, das Lotro sowas nicht beinhaltet. Hier und da mal eine Gruppeninstanz zum gemeinsamen Spass haben okay.
Aber dieses krankhafte Raidboss kloppen geht mir nur noch aufn Sender.
Alles was damit in igendeiner Form zu tun, hat in Lotro gar nix zu suchen.

In Lotro spiele ich einen Film, geniese die Atmosphäre, Grafik meinen Char etc pp.
Fühle mich in die Welt ein und spiele ein ROLLENSPIEL.
Ich wiederhols auch gerne nochmal, ein ROLLENSPIEL.
Das letzte was ich da brauche isn Programm was mir bei komplizierten Raids (Bossen) die Aggroliste zeigt,
bzw irgendwelche Honks die meinen da rumzupusauen udn den grossen Raidman raushängen zu lassen,
also sprich diese ganz WoW RAID, AsiaMass PvP /Faction RAId bla blub Schiene is hier völlig fehl am Platz.
Dat wär Krebs fürs Game.

Wenn man mal verliert, dann heißt es einfach, das Böse ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten, anstatt:
Ey Boon, komm mal mit deiner Aggro klar, NooOOb et cpp.
Und weil es eben nicht so ist, sonder du gesittet und freakisch (rpg) dein Film spielen kannst, deswegen zock
ich z.b. Lotro. und net WoW. Lotro, eines der letzten evtl, das einzige atm echte ROLLENSPIEL, 
das sollte es auch bleiben.
Und wie schon von einigen erwähnt, gibts echt kein grossen Suchtfaktor bei Lotro, alles easy und mystisch.
Warum wohl.

Cheers


----------



## Kamuri (23. April 2008)

*winke* 

Ich habe mir mal diesen Thread durchgelesen und ich muss gestehen, dass auch ich öfters dazu verfalle Lotro mit WoW zu vergleichen. 

Ich hatte für einige Zeit mit WoW aufgehört, weil mir alles irgendwann zuviel wurde; die ganzen Kiddy's, Flamer, Farmer etc.

Ein sehr guter Freund schenkte mir schließlich zum B-Day Lotro und es gefiel mir sehr, sehr gut. Natürlich gibt es viele Dinge, wo man sagen kann "Öy, dat haben die von WoW!!!" WHO CARES?!?!?!

JEDES MMO das auf den Markt kommt, hat etwas, was die davor auch haben werden. Da gibt es kaum einen Grund sich drüber aufzuregen.

Was vom Rollenspiel-Technischen her angeht, ist Lotro besser. Es gibt mehr Emotes, die Kleidung und Rüstung der weiblichen Charas sieht nicht nuttig aus und es wird einem eher verziehen, wenn man mal einen Gegner falsch pullt.

Warscheinlich ist der Großteil der erwachsenen Spieler von WoW nach Lotro gegangen. So wie ich.

And so on,

Eure Kamuri


----------



## geopard (23. April 2008)

Ich wußte gar nicht was PvP ist und war eigentlich nur am leveln und hinter Quests und Erz her. Zum erstenmal vor 2 Wochen habe ich mal reinschauen wollen, wie das eigentlich funktioniert. Nun kann ich es gar nicht mehr lassen und spiele nur noch PvP. Ich finde es nun viel spannender gegen Spieler zu spielen. Was kann denn eigentlich eine künstliche Intelligenz anbieten? Der Computer stellt eigentlich keine richtige Herausforderung dar. Er kennt deine Schwachstellten nicht und weiß nicht wie er auf unterschiedliche Gegner vorzugehen hat. Als Beispiel bin ich ein Jäger und greife mit meinem Pet an. Die KI greift mein Pet an. Dagegen greifen die Spieler sofort den Jäger an, weil die wissen, daß wenn der Jäger tot ist der Pet auch verschwindet. Außerdem ist es viel lustiger auch mal die Gegner zu überlisten. Manchmal sehen die mich nicht, weil ich mich verstecke und können den Besitzer des Pets nicht finden. Mein Pet leistet dann seine Arbeit und wenn er nicht alleine fertig wird, komme ich schnell dazu um den Rest zu geben. Manchmal sehe ich ziemlich dumm aus und weiß nicht was ich zu tun habe. Ist einfach lustig und macht viel Spaß. 

Es ist auch nicht nur immer abschlachten. Man muß eine Fahne erobern und zum Basis bringen. Das ist wie ein Schachspiel. Man muß richtig handeln und nicht wild rumballern oder alles mögliche angreifen, was sich auf den Weg stellt, um zu gewinnen. Nachdem ich damit angefangen habe, kommt es mir vor als würde jeden Tag mit den Leuten Schach oder Kartenspiele spielen. Mit der Zeit wird man auch immer besser, lernt die Leute kennen. Ich könnte nun wirklich nicht mehr auf PvP verzichten. 

Ende Mai kommt AoC raus. Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2008)

turi77 schrieb:


> Joa melde mich extra mal an für diese Thread hier.
> 
> Lotro, eines der letzten evtl, das einzige atm echte ROLLENSPIEL,
> das sollte es auch bleiben.
> ...



Ich hab mich auch lange gescheut mich hier anzumelden, tatsächlich gibt es außerhalb der WoW-Foren echt schöne, teils natürlich auch hitzige Diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lotro wird nicht das letzte RPG bleiben und es ist ebenfalls nicht "das einzig echte RPG". 

Suchtfaktor in Lotro...mmh der ist relativ gering stimmt. Es ist auch alles easy, mystisch eher nicht. Genau durch diese Einfachheit in Lotro lässt sich bei mir keine allzu große Langzeitmotivation aufbauen. Wobei ich Lotro irgendwie auch gut finde...auf dem virtuellen Papier. Sobald ich online bin (Belegaer seit Release) ist es irgendwie so steril, der öffentliche Umgang ist eher steif. Alteingesessene RPer haben sich recht schnell zusammen getan und quasi eine eigene Community innerhalb der Serverpopulation gegründet. Teilweise sind auch viele RPer genervt zu alten Spielen zurück...

Ich kann (noch) nicht genau erkennen warum Lotro mich nicht in seinen Bann ziehen will. Buch & auch Film stehen nicht gerade unbenutzt im Regal.
Ich kann es im Moment nicht anders ausdrücken als "zu steril", "merkwürdige Community". Gerade im offiziellen Forum versucht jeder sich so gewählt auszudrücken, Phrasen zu reißen und sich erwachsen darzustellen, dass es für mich schon wieder zu künstlich wirkt und das hält mich ebenfalls davon ab einen engeren Kontakt inGame aufzubauen.

So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (23. April 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Alter?
Wenn ich so unsere Sippe betrachte, so ist der Schnitt etwa 30. Ein paar jüngere Spieler sind dabei, aber auch Leute jenseits der 40.

Wir tun nicht erwachsen, wir sind es zum größten Teil. Vielleicht irritiert das?


----------



## Kamuri (23. April 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Alter?
> Wenn ich so unsere Sippe betrachte, so ist der Schnitt etwa 30. Ein paar jüngere Spieler sind dabei, aber auch Leute jenseits der 40.
> 
> Wir tun nicht erwachsen, wir sind es zum größten Teil. Vielleicht irritiert das?




Möglich aber auch ältere können ja Jungebliebene sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn in einer Sippe oder Gilde Spieler sind die älter sind als ich. Wobei ich bisher in meiner neuen WoW-Gilde zu den Ältesten gehöre.


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Alter?
> Wenn ich so unsere Sippe betrachte, so ist der Schnitt etwa 30. Ein paar jüngere Spieler sind dabei, aber auch Leute jenseits der 40.
> 
> Wir tun nicht erwachsen, wir sind es zum größten Teil. Vielleicht irritiert das?




Ich kann mich nur nochmal selbst wiederholen:
Gerade im offiziellen Forum versucht jeder sich so gewählt auszudrücken, Phrasen zu reißen und sich erwachsen darzustellen, dass es für mich schon wieder zu künstlich wirkt und das hält mich ebenfalls davon ab einen engeren Kontakt inGame aufzubauen.

Es wirkt bei zuvielen Leuten dort einfach nicht authentisch, zumal ich auch viele davon inGame kennenlernen "durfte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht mir auch nicht bei allen Usern dort so, aber doch bei der Mehrzahl und ja, das irritiert mich.

Ich hab nichts gegen ältere Spieler, ganz im Gegenteil. Habe in vielen MMOs mit Leuten von 20-55+ gespielt, noch nie ist mir sowas aufgefallen....und ich hab so einige Communities im Laufe der Jahre kennengelernt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch dort die klassischen "Flamer" gibt (TaXXibo z.B.), stört mich wirklich der steife Umgang dort.

Mag an dem Spiel liegen irgendwie...


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (24. April 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> .....Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch dort die klassischen "Flamer" gibt (TaXXibo z.B.), stört mich wirklich der steife Umgang dort....




Ich denke, dass dieser "steife" Umgang daher kommt, dass viele RPler versuchen so authentisch wie möglich in Lotro zu wirken damit man sie ernst nimmt aber soetwas nimmt mir nicht den Spaß, im Gegenteil, man wird selbst nähmlich auch oft ernst genommen. Allerdings gibt es auch hier diverse RPler die es gerne auf die "Anmachtour" versuchen und meine kleine Bardin zu einem "Spaziergang" einladen, der gerade wegs in ihr Haus und dann am besten auch noch in ihrem Bett enden sollte aber soweit kommt es zum Glück nie bei mir *gg*


----------



## Kerindor (24. April 2008)

Wobei diese Art bei Elben schon sehr der Rolle entspricht. Wir sind halt höflich und distanziert, gerade Fremden gegenüber.


----------



## Kamuri (24. April 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Wobei diese Art bei Elben schon sehr der Rolle entspricht. Wir sind halt höflich und distanziert, gerade Fremden gegenüber.




Sag ich auch nix gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag Elben sogar, die nicht wie kichernde kleine Schulmädchen umherhupfen und alles anbaggern was einen Rock trägt *gg*


----------



## Egooz (24. April 2008)

Schöne Erklärungen, ändert dennoch nichts an meiner Sichtweise (gerade wenn ich mir den Thread "B13 - in den USA verfügbar" anschaue) und nein es sind nicht nur Elben, Kerindor. 


Zumal im Forum außerhalb des RP-Bereichs kein RP betrieben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Euch und mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die gegenseitige Meinung zu tolerieren. 
Hätte ich nie das Forum dort aktiv genutzt wäre es eventuell anders, aber ich find es dort kaum anders als bei Blizzard. 
Flames werden nur schöner verpackt, sachliche Diskussionen enden nicht gerade selten darin. Das meinte ich mit: Alle sind ja soooo erwachsen, bis jemand etwas gegen ihre Sichtweise (richtiges RP [an sich schon ein Witz], Loot, PvP [die sind PvPer sind eh verschrien], Kommunikation etc) sagt und dann geht es rund. 

Da nun die Community abgearbeitet ist, sollten wir uns mal wieder dem Spielinhalt widmen, falls es überhaupt noch etwas zu sagen gibt was das betrifft. 


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathwish (24. April 2008)

Wo finde ich denn den o.g. Thread?

Thx


----------



## Kerindor (24. April 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Zumal im Forum außerhalb des RP-Bereichs kein RP betrieben wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Manche mögen es Übertreiben, was mir aber bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen ist. 
Aber im Forum wird auch durchaus RP Betrieben. Insbesondere im MP Bereich sind die Orkze vielfach anzutreffen und herrlich schräg zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (24. April 2008)

Stimmt, der MP-Bereich ist witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumal ich das RP dort eher wie Warhammer-RP sehe. Mit einer guten Portion Humor. Mag auch daran liegen, dass viele von denen TT etc mögen und WAR am sich auch nicht abgeneigt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist eine ganz andere Community innerhalb der Lotro-Community, so seh ich das zumindest. Bis auf ein paar Schnacker (DesXXXXXs z.B.) sind die Leute echt besser drauf.
Dort wird man nicht gleich angemault wenn man das Wort "TS²" erwähnt etc.


Btw sehen die Final-Rewards von B13 gut aus, endlich mal Waffen...um irgendwie wieder auf den Spielinhalt einzugehen.



So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (24. April 2008)

Pssst, du hast das böse "D" Wort benutzt. Obacht, sonst sucht er dich heim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist eigentlich TS²?

Und ja, Buch 13 wird wohl sehr schick werden. Im dicken Pelz eingemümmelt durch den Schnee stapfen... herrlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (24. April 2008)

Heimsuchen? Will er sich durch die Haustür exploiten oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok, Spaß beiseite...ja B13 wird schon klasse, auch wenn ich Turbine nicht so recht verstehen mag. Stichwort: Geschenk, Feste, Release, Zusammenarbeit mit CM für die Sicherstellung der Produkte in EU etc.

Aber naja, kann man eh nichts dran ändern. Akzeptieren oder gehen, vorbildlich ist es dennoch nicht.

Hätte es auch gern heute gespielt, nächste Woche beginnt meine Chemo und ich hätt mich gern noch ein paar Tage abgelenkt. 


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elysson (24. April 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> rchtig, alle die nicht an gott glauben, müssen vernichtet werden, alle die an andere Gätter glauben, müssen auf schrecklichere Weise vernichtet werden, und Leute, die mit den ersten beiden Teilen meiner Aussage nicht übereinstimmen noch mehr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"dass jemand anderes sich dämlich benimmt, während er einen kritisiert, dann ist es eine Super-Gelegenheit, um zu zeigen, wie sehr man über dem dämlichen Kritiker steht,"

und was hast genau DU mit deinem Post hier versucht(mehr kann man es nicht nennen)?

intoleranz findet man überall nicht nur in den religionen(wobei die noch am meisten grund dazu hätten, religionsangehörige sind im allgemeinen sehr friedfertig solange man ihnen ihre religion nachgehen lässt) also halte deine kritik in zukunft neutral wir leben in einem land der glaubensfreiheit und behalte deinen DRECK den du über religionen im allgemeinen zu bekunden hast in zukunft für dich sonst kanns passieren, dass dir jemand ganz SPONTAN deine dämliche fresse eintritt, damit auch du kleines licht mal lernst was glaubensfeiheit und toleranz heißt.


----------



## Efgrib (24. April 2008)

auch wenn ich deine kritik an hdro teile, find ich es doch ungerecht, dort zu wenig heilsprüche zu bemängeln, beim wow-druiden der auch net mehr hat dies aber nicht zu tun


----------



## Kerindor (24. April 2008)

Elysson schrieb:


> BLA .. (wegen unflätiger Bemerkungen gekürzt...)



Was soll dieser, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene, Angriff in diesem Thread?
Und selbst wenn irgendwo ein Kritikpunkt bestünde, so kann man dieses vernünftig diskutieren und nicht gleich in die Gossensprache verfallen.
Nirgends stand geschrieben das er Religionen nicht tolerieren würde. Ebenso wenig stand dort das Religionen die Wurzel allen Übels sind, obwohl ich ihm da beipflichten könnte.
Auch las man nirgends was negatives über Götter und andere Phantasiegebilde.

Daher würde ich dich bitten dich zu mäßigen und wenn, dann was zum Thema beizutragen.

Danke.


----------

